#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-16
<dpm> hi mhall119, I was just reading comment #19 on http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu/ - do you think there is any step we should add to the tutorial to improve the lens' installation?
<mhall119> dpm: there seems to be a misunderstanding about what the tutorial is meant to produce
<mhall119> maybe we can add some wording that it sets things up for local development only, not installing it for everyday use
<mhall119> and also a bit about using Quickly to turn it into an installable package than *is* appropriate for everyday use
<mhall119> I was afraid of this, "quickly install" is being confused with "make install"
<mhall119> but I'm not sure of a better wording
<mhall119> maybe "addlens" and "removelens"?
<mhall119> that'll require a change to quickly though
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, I think I'll add a paragraph with the comment on it being for local development
<dpm> in terms of quickly changes, I think adding the new commands to the templates might be a good idea. But since we cannot add them for 12.04, I wonder if I should just mention 'quickly package' - will the packaging work with the lens template?
<mhall119> I believe so
<dpm> cool
<mhall119> dpm: what are your thoughts on adding Geany to the list of IDEs on the developer portal?
<mhall119> I know we brought up the fact that it isn't in Main, but then again neither is Eclipse, MonoDevelop or even QTCreator
<dpm> mhall119, as discussed, I'd be for keeping the site simple for now. While choice is an asset in Ubuntu, it can also be too daunting if we present too many choices. We went through a lot of discussion as to which IDEs we would present on so http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/, and we reached consensus on those. Note that we didn't add Anjuta, either. Re: universe, good point, I hadn't realised myself that qtcreator was in universe, but my main c
<dpm> oncern is not to clutter the site with all available options. One thing we could conceibably do is to add a note under the resources site (IIRC we've got an IDE section), but I'd prefer not to add it to the get-started page
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-17
<johangm90> hi
<jo-erlend> hi! :)
<johangm90> i cant release my app
<johangm90> i have errors in quickly release command
<johangm90> File "/usr/share/quickly/templates/ubuntu-application/release.py", line 154, in <module>
<johangm90>     print(_("%s does not exist. Please create it on launchpad if you want to push a package to it. %s has the following ppas available:") % (e, ppa_user.name))
<johangm90> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 31: ordinal not in range(128)
<johangm90> some advice?
<dpm> johangm90, what's your user name in Launchpad?
<johangm90> johangm90
<johangm90> https://launchpad.net/~johangm90
<johangm90> ...
<dpm> hi johangm90, reading the help for the 'release' command, it tells me you need to create a PPA in Launchpad before running the command
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/933635/
<dpm> Have you created a PPA?
<dpm> I know that the error should probably be more descriptive, but I believe this might be the problem
<johangm90> i have my ppa
<dpm> where is it?
<johangm90> https://launchpad.net/~johangm90/+archive/quicklytest
<johangm90> where specific my ppa for quickly?
<dpm> johangm90, try running the 'quickly release --ppa quicklytest' command
<dpm> johangm90, btw, looking at the help, it mentions that you should have created a project in Launchpad too:
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/933635/
<dpm> Have you also done that?
<johangm90> yes
<dpm> ok, in that case, you can try that command and let us know how it works :)
<dpm> If you're just testing a package, rather than creating a project and a PPA, perhaps you can just test your package locally with the 'quickly package' command
<johangm90> ok
<johangm90> No Launchpad project set, leave blank to abort.
<johangm90> Launchpad project name:
<johangm90> :s
<johangm90> it works :)
<johangm90> thx
<johangm90> :)
<dpm> cool :)
<ajmitch> evening
<dpm> hey ajmitch
<johan_gm90> hi
<zoopster> hi johan_gm90
<johan_gm90> i need help with subprocess module in python
<dpm> hi johan_gm90, can you be more specific? What exactly do you need help with?
<johangm90> how i can read console output and save in string without finish process
<johangm90> for ffmpeg for example
<johangm90> i wants to read from process.stdout while the command is running
<johangm90> any idea?
<mhall119> wendar: ajmitch: can you please read over http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/blog/app_developers.html before I post it on my blog and let me know if you think I should add anything
<mhall119> davidpitkin: ^^ if you could review it too, I'd appreciate it
<mhall119> Top 10 independent app downloads from USC, upvote it! http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/seijw/top_10_ubuntu_app_downloads_for_march_2012/
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> and upvote here too! http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3854210
<ajmitch> mhall119: main thing to add is that we need submissions in a PPA, so that we can review a source package & see that a binary package can be built
<ajmitch> mhall119: & thanks for putting me in touch with achuni earlier :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-18
<mhall119> ajmitch: that's too technical for this post, which is just to promote the platform among app developers
<mhall119> ajmitch: that's the kind of thing we should put into the site itself anyway, not a blog
<ajmitch> mhall119: ok, as an ARB person I can only really suggest technical stuff :)
<mhall119> ajmitch: you can suggest anything you think will help
<ajmitch> I've got changes I want to suggest on developer.ubuntu.com, which can wait for another time
<ajmitch> apart from that your blog post looks fine
<mhall119> thanks ajmitch
<ajmitch> mhall119: oh one thing I can think of is that the current ARB guidelines restricts submissions via that process to small-moderately sized graphical apps that don't touch the rest of the system
<mhall119> that's true
<mhall119> ajmitch: I believe there's going to be a session at UDS about changes to the ARB and acceptance rules, you can bring that up there
<ajmitch> yes, it'll be talked about
<ajmitch> excluding command-line apps at the moment is technical, because they won't be installed in the system path
<mhall119> ajmitch: would command-line apps be in the USC?
<ajmitch> I'm not entirely sure whether they can show up there
<ajmitch> if it's being taken from the metadata in debian/control, then it could be, but I don't know if they'll show up for packages in universe
<johangm90> subprocess.popen is blocking my ui
<johangm90> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/934845/
<johangm90> any solution?
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/sfucv/ubuntu_1204_is_for_app_developers/ upvote please
<johangm90> hi
<johangm90> why quickly set my app in version 12.04?
<johangm90> ??
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-19
<jokerdino> folks, bringing this to your attention - http://askubuntu.com/questions/123018/unity-quicklists-gtk2
<jokerdino> now leaving.
<jokerdino> or may i'll just lurk here.
<jsjgruber-x-p> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=AvXXhceCUCkHJATKAo8456KbvZx4?p=cruize+ship&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701
<jsjgruber-x-p> wrong room, I'm sorry.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-20
<lubos> could anyone help me how to package an application for Software Centre so it will make sure certain third-party dependency is already present on the system?
<dholbach> good morning
<cortexuvula> Does Quickly have a html app template?
<jsjgruber> When developing gnu apps, and not using threading, do I need to worry about concurrency control among callbacks, glib, or can I trust they will run by themselves until they return?
<pavolzetor> hi, can I somehow disable unico for specific widgets?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-21
<jsjgruber> When developing gnu apps, and not using threading, do I need to worry about concurrency control among callbacks, glib, or can I trust they will run by themselves until they return?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-22
<pungi_man> hii!!!
<Jacky> 1
<jo-erlend> 2
<Jacky> Lol, my ba
<Jacky> s/ba/bad
<Jacky> That's me trying to switch channels on weechat :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<pavolzetor> hi, anybody knows how to set up spacing between rows in treeview?
<pavolzetor> gtk
<pavolzetor> I http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=55325&p=73285#p73285
<pavolzetor> http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=55325&p=73285#p73285
<pavolzetor> for more info
<pavolzetor> i do not want to use Gbox, because it uses 2x more memory and is slower
<JanC> pavolzetor: you might also try to ask in #gtk on the OFTC network (irc.oftc.net)
<pavolzetor> thanks
<pavolzetor> I thought it will be easier, but it's not
<JanC> or maybe ask on stackoverflow... (but I guess a Gtk-centric place might be better)
<pavolzetor> okay, oftc, the room was empty
<pavolzetor> I am going to try gtk+ on freenode
<JanC> pavolzetor: eh, I meant #gtk on irc.gnome.org
<JanC> eh #gtk+
<JanC> sorry  :P
<JanC> there are 160 people there  ;)
<JanC> pavolzetor: isn't the default spacing between rows theme-defined though?
<pavolzetor> I will give it a try
<pavolzetor> you can specify spacing, but it just stretches rows
<pavolzetor> I need spacing between rows
<pavolzetor> thanks
<pavolzetor> hi
<pavolzetor> why if you run python script
<pavolzetor> from /usr/bin
<pavolzetor> it appends into sys.path '/usr/share/software-center'?
<JanC> it does?
<JanC> hm, seems like it adds a lot of stuff in there
<JanC> but I don't see software-center in there
<JanC> might depend on the Ubuntu version
<JanC> might be because of *.pth files
<pavolzetor> yes, it does
<pavolzetor> i have created script
<pavolzetor> in bin and it had modified path included
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-15
<ihe_bill> Anyone know what the leadtimes look like for commercial apps?
<xnox> ihe_bill: hmm.... i'm not sure that commercial apps are discussed here at all. You mean to get published initially?
<ihe_bill> Where is support for commercial apps then?
<ihe_bill> Also, I'm confusd about open source and commercial apps being seperate
<xnox> ihe_bill: i am confused what are you after at all.
<ihe_bill> We submitted a "commercial" app and want to know how much longer we have to wait
<ihe_bill> Also, we want to charge for an app and make it opensource which makes some of the information confusing
<xnox> ihe_bill: well, if you package and sell the app it will be available for purchase. If you publish the code somewhere else, that's fine as well (e.g. as a launchpad bzr branch or a git repo on github, etc)
<xnox> ihe_bill: w.r.t. waiting it can take some time.
<xnox> ihe_bill: what's the name of the app? I can try asking around where in the queue it is.
<ihe_bill> DeFisheye
<xnox> ihe_bill: see PM.
<ihe_bill> Well the confusing part is trying to figure out how to get distutils to handle installing to /usr, /opt and still work on a Mac
<xnox> ihe_bill: yes, you may need to have separate packaging branches to keep everything working and organized =)
<sepisoad> how input devices are handled in ubuntu desktop?
<sepisoad> If i want to make any change where should I look into
<sepisoad> X input or Gnome input or something else?
<sepisoad> ow to capture input devices events/intrrupts?
<vadi2> Are there any recommendable dbus explorers? I remember one being called something "peek" before, but I can't find it now.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-16
<vadi21> Are there any recommendable dbus explorers? I remember one being called something "peek" before, but I can't find it now.
<mcantor> When I link my application with -m32 and run gcc with -v, I see that /usr/lib/x86_64-gnu-linux is still the first directory in the LIBRARY_PATH. Am I doing something wrong?
<ozzy_> i want to make a DM but i am a total noob to programming :)
<ozzy_> are there some poeple willing to help me?
<vadi2> Are there any recommendable dbus explorers? I remember one being called something "peek" before, but I can't find it now.
<rickspencer3> vadi2, did you find your dbus explorer?
<rickspencer3> the one used was called d-feet or somethingf
 * rickspencer3 looks
<vadi2> I haven't
<vadi2> yeah d-feet, that sounds like it
<vadi2> aha. I didn't find it on usc search, they called it D-Bus not dbus
<rickspencer3> $ apt-cache search feet
<rickspencer3> d-feet - D-Bus object browser, viewer and debugger
<rickspencer3> there you go vadi2, hth
<vadi2> thank you
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-17
<CKLMN> hello , i want to know how i can contribute to the development
<odra> Hey
<odra> Nobody home...
<odra> Should I license my newly made program under GPLv3 or v2?
<xnox> odra: depends on the libraries you use. Some might be incompatible with v2 (e.g. apache v2) others might be incompatible with Gplv3 (e.g. lgpl v2)
<xnox> sorry gpl2 is incompatible with gplv3 that is.
<odra> xnox: That sounds weird
<odra> I thought you could use libraries with incompatible licenses
<odra> But you couldn't use their code in yours with an incompatible license
<odra> GAHHHH :C
<odra> Configure/makefile is hard
<odra> Or I'm dumb
<xnox> odra: no, you cannot link gpl library against proprietary software. Similarly you cannot link gplv2 against gplv3 project.
<xnox> odra: similarly one cannot link openssl to gpl applications/libraries.
<odra> xnox: :|
<xnox> odra: see: https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#WhatIsCompatible
<odra> xnox: This
<odra> Sounds all stupid
<odra> To me.
<odra> Free software that restrains programs to their licenses. The irony!
<xnox> odra: permissive licenses usually allow one to do anything, even relicense and make it propriatary. strong copyleft licenses (e.g. gpl) are often considered "to spread like a virus" because they force everyone to release any source modifications & to release further software as free software as well.
<xnox> odra: e.g. if for example that was not the case you'd see a lot of apps where "core" functionality is open-sourced, yet "mobile frontend" is proprietary pay-for-software, which would suck a lot.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-18
<stqn> hi, is it ok to include a link to a youtube video in the description of my game in the ubuntu software center?
<stqn> (vimeo doesn’t accept gameplay videos unless you pay 159€/year)
<stqn> ah well, there’s a link to my site (with a video on it) now…
<xnox> stqn: as far as I know, links to youtube videos should be fine =)
<stqn> xnox: cool, thanks. I went for « click on “Support Web Site” to watch a video » though!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-20
<Boogerhead> Hello! Total beginner question. How do I know if my package would work on multiple versions of Ubuntu, e.g. quantal and raring?
<Boogerhead> The official Ubuntu instructions just seem to tell me some do and some don't.
<commandoline> Boogerhead: well, the easiest answer is (as far as I know): just try it. Launchpad can build for all currently supported versions of Ubuntu.
<Boogerhead> commandoline: I'm much obliged. Thanks.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-21
<tgraupmann> How often does the web catelog update?
<tgraupmann> We added Gravi a few days ago which shows on Ubuntu Software Center, but not on the online software center...
<tgraupmann> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<tgraupmann> seems out of date
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-14
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> I am getting an error after upgrading to 14.04 , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7248385/
<mihir> for opening core apps.
<justCarakas> Good morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Monday, and happy Look Up at the Sky Day! :-D
<justCarakas> JamesTait: oww I only can see the ceiling :(
<JamesTait> justCarakas, same here, for the moment. :(  A result of an unfortunate combination of unpredictable weather, unpredictable internet and sadly very predictable battery life. ;)
<justCarakas> JamesTait: didn't you forget bad visibility due monitor glare ?
<popey> bzoltan: how do we clean up (from the sdk/qtc side) the .desktop files dropped in /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/ ?
<popey> bzoltan: i have 3 blank icons on my phone because I was testing out apps from qtc, and traced these to the .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications, and using the UI on the phone to remove them (long press -> uninstall) doesn't work.
<bzoltan> popey: have you installed those apps from click package or just CtrlF12'd them?
<popey> bzoltan: just CTRL+F12
<bzoltan> popey:  in that case it is a bug ... darn
<bzoltan> popey:  let me sort it out
<popey> bzoltan: want me to file a bug?
<bzoltan> popey: no need
<popey> ok
<bzoltan> popey:  you know hat is the fun with this bug? :)  your apps are still running
<popey> bzoltan: unlikely given the phone has been rebooted a few times
<bzoltan> popey: in that case they are killed... I just realized that the apps are not terminated when you close them from the UI.  Anyhow I got the fix. We will not use the ~/.local
<popey> bzoltan: thanks
<bzoltan> popey:  that will land soon -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/desktop_file_cleanup/+merge/215636 We stop using the ~/local/share/application for the desktop files
<dpm> zbenjamin, how does the cmake plugin find the executable to run when hitting Ctrl+R? I've got a project that no longer runs (I get "no executable specified"), and I don't think I've done any changes to it since last week, when IIRC it used to just run with Ctrl+R
<dpm> popey, I've just put this in a cron job: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<popey> nice!
 * popey bookmarks
<zbenjamin> dpm: it looks up the exec path in the desktop file
<dpm> zbenjamin, so if the exec path is: "myapp" it won't find the executable in the local build directory?
<zbenjamin> dpm: ah it wants you to set the executable manually?
<zbenjamin> dpm: check if there are other runconfigs created
<zbenjamin> dpm: there is a dropdown box on the runconfig page
<dpm> zbenjamin, aha, that works, thanks! However, should QtC not set that up for me automatically?
<renato_> nik90, hi
<zbenjamin> dpm: well there is no way for a runconfiguration to tell QtC it should be the default one. Only thing i could do is use some queued slot call that gets executed when control goes back to the eventloop
<dpm> zbenjamin, in my case I seemed to have one runconfig already defined, but the working directory was empty, so it wouldn't find the exec in the build directory - just mentioning it in case it helps
<dpm> fginther, joining us for the core apps call today?
<fginther> dpm, I have a conflict, but I'll join if this other meeting ends early
<dpm> thanks fginther
<dpm> popey, let me grab my network cable
<mihir> renato_, ping
<mihir> renato_, after upgrading 14.04 , i am trying to run calendar app from SDK
<mihir> it gives me EDS error
<mihir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249963/
<mihir> any idea..?
<renato_> mihir, on device on desktop?
<mihir> renato_, desktop
<renato_> mihir, very strange looks like a problem in GTK
<mihir> renato_, hmm, i tried re-installing EDS but didn't work.
<renato_> mihir, let me upgrade my packages maybe I can reproduce the error
<mihir> renato_, sure , i just upgraded my machine day before yesterday.
<mihir> and upgraded latests updates yest.
<popey> dpm: how often does that sponsoring page update?
<dpm> popey, hourly if the cron job didn't fail :)
<popey> dpm: do rejected items not appear in the queue?
<dpm> popey, I think I need to tweak the script regarding the filtering that it does. Right now it only lists branches that have had no review
<popey> ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> for the layouts, when the phone is flipped on its side, do I just make a custom conditional layout that detects then the width > x?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or is there a layout setting that automatically detects the orientation?
<Aki-Thinkpad> sorry, does that make sense?
<alaak> Hi. Is it normal that I am currently not able to upload a new version of my App?
<alaak> I always get something like:             {"traceback": "Traceback (most recent call last):\n  File \"/srv/pkgme-service.canonical.com/production/pkgme-service/sourcecode/../src/djpkgme/tasks.py\", line 536, in run\n    logger=self.get_logger())\n  File \"/srv/pkgme-service.canonical.com/production/pkgme-service/sourcecode/../src/djpkgme/client.py\", line 66, in submit_to_myapps\n    raise CallbackError(url, 'PUT', response.s
<daker> alaak: that's an error
<popey> beuno: ^^
<beuno> james_w, ^
<alaak> ok. So I need to wait for a fix to be applied on the server side.
<popey> alaak: yes.
<alaak> ok. thanks for the information
<james_w> damn, I have no-one to pass the buck to
<james_w> well, don't have the full traceback and they left
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-15
<Aki-Thinkpad> what is the conditional layout for when the phone is in portrait mode?
<tango> hi every body
<Aki-Thinkpad> hi dr nick
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning all
<Aki-Thinkpad> good night.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy One Day Without Shoes Day! :-D
<justCarakas> smelly
<dpm> morning nik90, I'm looking at all pending branches for core apps and for clock I saw this one. Is this something you think we need to include or should it be rejected? Looking at it I'm not really sure what it solves, as afaik getting QtC to run the app is related to the .desktop file, which this MP does not touch -> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-clock-app/run_from_qtcreator/+merge/206598
<dpm> rpadovani, when you've got a minute, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/qtc-changes ? I'll look at your pending merges this morning as well
<nik90> dpm: yeah that branch can be rejected since we already have patch inttegrated into the clock app for that.
<dpm> nik90, cool, thanks. I'll reject it, then
<dpm> one down!
<nik90> dpm: do you know how to merge a proposal into another person's branch?
 * nik90 looks like an idiot now :P
<nik90> dpm: Paolo created https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-for-1284564/+merge/210903 and I have helped him fix the AP tests in a branch. I need to propose my branch to his branch
<nik90> dholbach: ^^
<dholbach> nik90, only the person whose branch it is can merge the proposed branch
<dholbach> you need a team branch if you want multiple people to be able to do that
<nik90> dholbach: but you proposed a branch to my branch..remember? for the debian packaging
<dholbach> nik90, and you were able to merge it, right?
<nik90> dholbach: yeah
<nik90> dholbach: I want paolo to do the same
<dholbach> so yeah, I wouldn't have been able to merge my branch into yours
<dholbach> ahh ok
<nik90> dholbach: I just want to propose. he will merge it
<dholbach> nik90, ok
<dholbach> push your branch to launchpad, run   bzr lp-propose   and enter Paolo's branch location
<nik90> dholbach: thnx
<dholbach> anytime
<dpm> nik90, it seems you got it sorted. One thing you can do is to still propose your branch to merge into his, by choosing the target branch to be Paolo's when you send the MP. This way he'll see the diff, but only he can do the actual merge of your branch to his
<nik90> dpm: yeah that's what I just did...now need to wait on paolo to merge it
<rpadovani> dpm, I saw it, works as expected on desktop :-) But I don't understand all changes (my fault). Why do you removed click folder? Also, there isn't a better solution than hardcoded values?
<mihir> dpm, are you facing any issues while opening Calendar app on desktop after upgrading to 14.04?
<dpm> mihir, I'm not facing any issues, but jono reported yesterday that it crashes for him on desktop
<dpm> hi rpadovani. Thanks for reviewing. I had to remove the click folder and move the files from there to the root of the source tree because Qt Creator expects to have the manifest there and it doesn't work with subdirectories
<dpm> rpadovani, Qt Creator also does not work with all variables that are replaced at build time by cmake. I decided hardcoding them would be the easiest thing for now
<rpadovani> dpm, ok, all clear, thanks, I'll approve it then
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<rpadovani> dpm, it will be easier to work on new design if Qt Creator works well :-)
<dpm> \o/
<mihir> dpm, i am not able to run this app from Ubuntu-SDK
<mihir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254609/
<dpm> yeah, I saw your branch with the new visual designs, but I still haven't tested it
<mihir> i asked renato but still haven't figured out the bug.
<rpadovani> dpm, ah, it's an early stage, I hope to work on it during easter holidays
<popey> mihir: any logs of what happens when you try running calendar? It works fine here on my up-to-date 14.04 laptop
<popey> mihir: any chance you're missing some sdk component?
<mihir> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254609/
<mihir> popey, i just upgraded 13.10 to 14.04 from upgrade manager.
<popey> right, so ppa would be disabled
<popey> re-enable it
<popey> and "sudo apt-get install --reinstall touch-coreapps" ?
<mihir> popey, let me try, i just uncommented all the PPA from sources.list
<popey> mihir: you need to change it from saucy to trusty
<mihir> popey, ohhh
<mihir> popey, i did that but no luck, i need to figure it out, all core apps works except calendar from Qt creator.
<mihir> i don't think it would be PPA problem.
<mihir> popey, i get this output in console http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254609/
<popey> mihir: running calendar from trunk?
<popey> mihir: just bzr pulled latest calendar and did "qtcreator calendar-app.qmlproject" then ran it in qtc, worked fine
<mihir> popey, yup it was latest , but let me try again.
<mihir> popey, no luck , i guess have to re-install 14.04
<mihir> it is throwing same errors of GTK
<popey> that seems excessive
<popey> bet you're missing a package
<popey> what does "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" do?
<popey> note the ^ caret
<popey> it may install stuff you were missing.
<gerlowskija> popey: Out of curiousity, what does "ubuntu-desktop^" contain/ what is it for?  Is it just all the pre-reqs needed to get set up to test/run the desktop apps?
<mihir> popey, yes i thought of same, it is hard to find which package it is related to GTk that means GNOME i guess.
<popey> gerlowskija: its a task
<dpm> zbenjamin, has the kits support already landed in the archive? I'm still running QtC from the development PPA, and I wonder if I should just upgrade to the version in the archive
<zbenjamin> dpm: yes it has
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> zbenjamin, bzoltan, nice work on the kits support again, I love how easy it is now to cross-compile!
<popey> mihir: did you run that command?
<bzoltan> dpm: good to hear that finally it does what you expect
<mihir> popey, yup , but still it didn't worked.
<nerochiaro> artmello: hi, when you have a few minutes, can you please help me by testing something on a branch I have been working on ?
<zbenjamin> dpm: that was the plan :)
<mihir> gettting same GTK errors, only for calendar app.
<popey> mihir: hmm
<artmello> nerochiaro: sure, what do you need?
<nerochiaro> artmello: lp:~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-flip-hint , basically can you verify that when opening an album and hovering near the edge of the pages, the pages will slightly start turning (as an hint that you can flip them) ? on desktop of course
<artmello> nerochiaro: sure, just a sec
<nerochiaro> artmello: no rush
<artmello> nerochiaro: yes, when I hover near the edge, they slightly start turning
<artmello> nerochiaro: but, if I start the drag there, it does not work
<nerochiaro> artmello: that's what i was about to ask next. clicking doesn't work either, right ?
<artmello> nerochiaro: I need to start almost on the middle of the page
<artmello> nerochiaro: no, neither clicking
<nerochiaro> artmello: you should start being able to drag as soon as the flip hint disappear
<artmello> nerochiaro: yes, exactly
<nerochiaro> artmello: there's something that steals the mouse press/release events while the page is flipped, and i can't figure out what that is. the position events keep flowing, but not press and release for left mouse button (for right mouse button they work)
<nerochiaro> it's really off
<nerochiaro> odd
<popey> dpm: do we have a good guide now for setting up armhf chroot for building stuff locally?
<dpm> popey, do you mean with QtC or on the command line? In either case, the answer is that we don't, this just landed now in QtC
<popey> oh ok
 * popey looks forward to a work item being assigned to someone to write docs for that ☻
<dpm> well, not the click support, but what landed is a better UX that makes it a lot easier
<dpm> yeah, I was thinking of doing a blog post on d.u.c, but the hours in the day keep slipping away :)
<dpm> balloons, do you want to do the honours, top approve and upload to the store? :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/+merge/213368
<popey> dpm: balloons please don't upload to store without autopilot testing.
<dpm> popey, yes, whichever the procedure you've followed up until now. I just wanted to kick off the process
<popey> ok
<popey> dpm: I'll add it to the list off apps to update in the store
<rpadovani> last promoted version is awesome. And Google sync <3
<dpm> rpadovani, yes! \o/
<dpm> popey, thanks. It will need top approval first, though, but I'm hoping balloons can get to that when he's online. He's already reviewed and provided the fix that made Jenkins pass the tests, so I guess top-approving should be trivial on this one
<popey> ok
<balloons> dpm, ohh you want me to approve? sure :-)
<dpm> \o/
<balloons> dpm, why http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/revision/170?
<dpm> balloons, there is no cmake rule that updates those variables. I've just expanded them so that the manifest works with Qt Creator for now (which expects a manifest.json file at the top of the source tree)
<balloons> dpm, ahh.. I just wondered if it's something that should be done across all the apps.. sounds like yes
<dpm> balloons, I think it deserves a bit more of thinking to see if it's the best solution. I'm not entirely satisfied with hardcoding the values, but I think it's valid for now to move the file manager forward.
<balloons> dpm, terminal next? :-)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> that was my thought, but it will take me a while until I can tackle it, this is weekend hacking, and I'll be away next WE :-)
<balloons> no rush ofc
<renato> popey, nik90 , could you guys help me to test the fixed on EDS organizer plugin?
<renato> popey, nik90: the packages are  in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/
<popey> renato: i think nik90 is afk for the day (exams)..
<popey> renato: what does this fix?
<renato> popey, this release include these MR:
<renato> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1283859/+merge/215592
<renato> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1292554/+merge/215747
<renato> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1284375/+merge/208197
<popey> renato: ok, will do now..
<Devuser> can anyone point me in the right direction with regards to local storage methods with html5 ubuntu apps?
<popey> mhall119: dpm if you get a moment could you please review my tiny changes on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1288885 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1288885 in Ubuntu Terminal App "App cannot be started on clean Trusty desktop" [Undecided,In progress]
<dpm> popey, sure, just finished my call, on it
<popey> thanks
<popey> this is so apps start not just on unity7 but also the unity8 desktop
<dpm> popey, can you give me some context on why that parameter is needed, so I know what I'm reviewing?
<popey> dpm: on a clean install of 14.04 you may have qt4 and qt5
<dpm> is it because otherwise the qt4 libraries or qt4's qmlscene would be loaded?
<dpm> ah, ok
<popey> and it tries to run the apps with the wrong qt
<popey> yes
<popey> and the same on unity8
<dpm> gotcha, thanks
<popey> np
<dpm> popey, on an installed package, be it click or .deb, where should I see your change reflected? I.e. I can see neither the .desktop file nor the /usr/bin script to get added the -qt5 parameter
<dpm> I've built the .deb package, I'm going to try the click package next
<dpm> ah, yeah, looking at the cmake file it seems only the click package is affected by that change. Is that the intention? If so, let me know and I'll be happy to approve
<popey> dpm: oh, no, which app?
<popey> dpm: it is the deb that needs it
<dpm> popey, I'm looking at your terminal mp. That changes the exec for the click package, but not for the .deb file
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-1288885/+merge/210176
<popey> hmm, thats not going to work is it.
<popey> ubuntu-terminal-app.in needs modifying
<popey> I'll fix it, thanks
<popey> I'll re-check them all
<dpm> popey, yes, the *.in script is the one that needs modifying
<dpm> balloons, could you help the calendar guys with the issue in the last comment? I think it might be something trivial, but I'm not familiar enough with AP to tell -> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355
<popey> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-1288885/+merge/210176 should be okay now?
<dpm> popey, looks good now, approved!
<popey> thanks
<popey> renato: bfiller_afk tested silo ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001 with the qtorganiser-eds fixes.. i still can't enable alarms, they flip back off again.
<renato> popey, this is not related with these branches
<popey> renato: bfiller_afk and when i set a recurring alarm for mon-fri, it still shows in the indicator as "Mon" as the next one, not "Wed" as you'd expect
<popey> oh
<popey> i thought you said it did include those?
<renato> the first is  a bug on SKD
<renato> popey, the second I thought I have fixed
<popey> so what *does* this fix? ☻
<nik90> popey: the alarm enable bug is related to the SDK. No time for this cycle. So I removing the switch buttons.
<renato> charles, did you test that ^^^?
<popey> nik90: does clock need an update then?
<popey> (in the store)
<nik90> popey: yes. I just coordinated with paolo for a branch for that.
<popey> ok
<nik90> popey: I am going to review quickly and approve now
<popey> I will organise pushing clock to store a little later.
<nik90> popey: ok..the branch that removes the switch is at https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-for-1284564/+merge/210903
<renato> popey, do you have a bug for this mon-fri problem?
<popey> not sure, nik90 ?
<nik90> renato, popey: No we don't have a bug for the mon-fri issue
<nik90> what issue is it actually?
<popey> i thought i filed it... hmmm
<renato> popey, is this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1283859
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283859 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Updated recurring alarm values are not reflected in the indicator until phone reboot" [Undecided,In progress]
<popey> dunno, not rebooted ☻
<renato> popey, this looks like a different bug
<popey> no, http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-15-193319.png
<popey> that
<popey> i set one for every day, but indicator says "monday" is the next one, when clearly wednesday should be
<popey> I'm sure I filed this, I remember taking a split screenshot like that
<popey> can't find it. will file now
<charles> popey, thanks
<charles> popey, I don't think I've seen that one before
<nik90> charles: is the above a clock app bug or indicator datetime bug?
<charles> nik90, at first blush it sounds like an indicator-datetime bug, but this is the first time I've heard of it so that's a guess.
<popey> charles: there you go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1308193
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308193 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Upcoming recurring alarms on wrong day" [Undecided,New]
<charles> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<popey> renato: so is there any testing I can do on that silo?
<renato> popey, just make sure that the app still working :D
<renato> the clock and the calendar app
<popey> ok
<charles> nik90, I wish I didn't have to drag the hour hand around to set an alarm time
<popey> are you kidding. I *love* that! :D
<charles> I wish I could just click on the 6 and the hour would change to 6
<charles> popey, I'm seeing 1308193 in r297 too :/
<popey> good.
<popey> fginther: can you poke https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/stock-ticker-mobile-app/fix-1288885/+merge/215912 pls?
<fginther> popey, going there now
<fginther> popey, was that supposed to be approved?
<popey> well I'm more wondering why it barfed, and if it was transient if it could be poked to run again?
<fginther> popey, the raring failure? I assume it's time to kill that build
<popey> oh, raring
<popey> doh
<popey> missed that
<fginther> that can't be useful... I'll remove it post haste
<popey> ok, I'll topapprove then
<popey> thanks!
<fginther> popey, the job is removed now.
<fginther> the raring job
<popey> thanks
<popey> renato: seems pretty good
<renato> nice, thanks
<renato> I will try to release it soon
<husker> hey, what's the recommended language for the new coming version of Ubuntu
<husker> to build apps
<husker> Qt? or Python still a valid option
<sarnold> husker: QML is likely the path of least resistance, but some app developers are embedding a full JVM into their apps. I'm not sure I'd recommend it, but it's feasible..
<husker> Well my idea is start developing/extending few apps for sysadmin stuff
<husker> and if it becomes useful eventually add some UI
<husker> that's why I thing Qt + QML can be a good choice
<husker> but with python you get faster results
<sarnold> *nod* I've thoght myself it'd be fu nto write some nice tools; but I think the core of what I' dwant to write would need to be done in C++ and the qml is mostly for the happy display..
<husker> I know, still possible to link python with QML
<dpm> balloons, around?
<popey> bfiller: has https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1295180/+merge/212218 landed in the image?
<bfiller> popey: yes that went in last week sometime
<popey> hmm
<popey> but not in distro?
<bfiller> popey: should be in this version 0.1.1+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1
<popey> ok, ta
<bfiller> popey: went it at rev 47 and was released at rev 48 https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtorganizer5-eds/trunk
<popey> renato: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355 please?
<popey> i just tested it on device and it works for me..
<renato> popey, let me see
<popey> thanks.
<charles> popey, nik90, looks like the M-F issue might be a clock-app bug rather than datetime
<popey> oh?
<charles> popey, nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1308193/comments/4
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308193 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Upcoming recurring alarms on wrong day" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ybon> humm, since today update, it seems my "Build" menu in QtCreator isn't active anymore, any idea?
<ybon> renato: I've been told that you are the master of QtOrganizer :) Do you have any example how to use DetailFilter to filter out alarms from events list: https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/AgendaView/+merge/212164 (last comment)
<ybon> I've tried from the example in the documentation, but I've an error (trying to reproduce now, but QtCreator doesn't want me to run the app atm :( )
<ybon> ah
<ybon> file:///home/ybon/Code/qml/calendar-app/AgendaView/AgendaView.qml:16 Invalid property assignment: "type" is a read-only property
<ybon> when setting the type in Type (as in the example of the doc)
<renato> ybon, I use a detail filter on contact list something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7257300/
<ybon> thanks! :)
<ybon> the code of the contacts app isn't on the core apps? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<ybon> (ah, QtCreator working now :) )
<renato> popey,  two comments on the MR
<popey> thanks renato
<dpm> ybon, it's not a core app per se, we make a distinction between system and core apps, but both are open source and in LP, they're just under different projects
<ybon> ok, thanks for the info dpm
 * ybon looks in lp then :)
<dpm> ybon, np. How are you getting on with the Agenda view? It'd be awesome to land it before release in 2 days
<ybon> I'm dramataically missing time
<ybon> but I'm on it right now
<ybon> i've already looked at the issue some days ago, but didn't get the DetailFilter to work
<dpm> ok, cool. Do you have all you need now?
<ybon> hopefully :)
<ybon> ah
<ybon> maybe you know about the i18n part in javascript
<ybon> is there a way to call i18n.tr() in a javascript lib?
<ybon> (I mean in shared mode)
<dpm> I don't know for certain, I've only used it in QML, but did Kunal not mention in an MP that it was possible?
<ybon> in QML yes
<ybon> in JavaScript, when in shared mode, I don't know
<dpm> kalikiana, if you're still around, do you happen to know if it's possible to use i18n.tr() in JS?
<dpm> ah, I see in shared mode
<ybon> I can move my code to QML but it will be uglier and less DRY
<dpm> are there many translatable strings in your JS code right now?
<ybon> and at the moment I don't even know why my code would not work as it is :)
<ybon> only date and time strings
<charles> nik90, ping
<dpm> ybon, I'd say concentrate on the rest and leave the translations part for a separate MP
<ybon> (formats, I mean, like "YYYY:MM"...)
<dpm> we'll figure out a way
<ybon> Yes, this was my position too, but kunal was saying better to move it on QML
<ybon> and so I'm just asking in case you know a way to keep it on js :)
<dpm> I don't know off the top of my head, but I wouldn't make it a blocker. Better to focus on the core functionality, and we can figure this one out later
<ybon> fully agree
<dpm> cool
<ybon> I'm a little bit sad that this MR is still ongoing at this time, partly because of me for sure, but imho we have missed a little bit of agility on the process
<ybon> like we may have merged it earlier and have many other developper to work on small enhancements
<ybon> instead of it bloked because of me missing time, and the rest of the code going ahead, and me merging again from time to time ;)
<ybon> anyway, /me need to code, not discuss ;)
<dpm> yeah, I agree, but it's sort of a big feature anyway, not sure if we could have broken it off in smaller parts
<dpm> discussion is good if there are outcomes :)
<dpm> so feel free to ping any of us if we can help
<ybon> thanks dpm :)
<dpm> np, thank *you* for your hard work on this
<ybon> ah, damn, it's not the same DetailFilter it seems
<ybon> renato: I may be wrong, but it seems that the one you pointed to me is not the DetailFilter from QtOrganizer but from QtContact
<ybon> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtOrganizer.DetailFilter/ vs http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtContacts.DetailFilter/
<renato> ybon, yes this is for QtContact but should have the same syntax
<ybon> ok, good to know thanks
<ybon> but which values can be in detail: in this case?
<dpm> renato, right now we can read eventy from a Google calendar. Should it be possible to write events to the remote Google calendar with the EDS plugin?
<renato> dpm, yes sure
<renato> dpm, in theory you write events on the local calendar which is synced with google
<renato> you do not write direct in google calendar
<dpm> ah, I see
<renato> a new calendar is created for every account
<renato> as soon as you write on this specific calendar a new sync starts
<dpm> so in theory this should already work in the current calendar app?
<nik90> charles: pong
<charles> nik90, I tried to trace that M-F issue as far upstream as I could and wrote up my findings at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1308193/comments/5
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308193 in ubuntu-clock-app (Ubuntu) "Upcoming recurring alarms on wrong day" [Medium,New]
<charles> nik90, I think this might be a clock-app bug, but am not positive where the bug is between ubuntu-ui-toolkit and unity-clock-app and would appreciate another pair of eyes
<nik90> charles: looking at it now
<charles> nik90, thanks :)
<renato> dpm, yes
<ybon> cool, I've no more the alarms, but gasp I've no anymore event :p
<dpm> ybon, did you figure out the syntax of details: in QtContact?
<dpm> thanks renato
<balloons> dpm, pong
<ybon> dpm: on the riddle :)
<dpm> hey balloons, thanks for coming back to me. Could you help the calendar guys with the issue in the last comment? I think it might be something trivial, but I'm not familiar enough with AP to tell -> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355
<ybon> I'm trying detail: [Type.Event, Type.EventOccurrence]
<balloons> sorry I missed your ping.. me and the dentist had a little visit :-)
<ybon> but this filter out everything :p
<dpm> balloons, ouch, I hope all is well!
<dpm> ybon, you might want to ask renato again about the best filter to use
<ybon> I'm at this point http://paste.ubuntu.com/7257553/
<ybon> but still no events on the list :(
<renato> dpm, ybon, maybe this feature is not implemented on the plugin
<ybon> oh
<dpm> hmm... renato, do we need a bug for that?
<renato> wait sorry
<ybon> how can we check that for sure?
<renato> I was thinking about other problem :D
<renato> so many people talking :D
<dpm> phew
<renato> this should works
<balloons> dpm, rev 222? I'm confused as to what's wrong
<ybon> huhu :)
<popey> heh
<dpm> balloons, have a look at the latest comment from jenkins on that MP
<balloons> dpm, about where the collection is saveD>
<balloons> ?
<renato> ybon, try with this small app: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7257576/
<renato> if you still having problems send me the code
<dpm> balloons, yes, it's r222, and the failure from Jenkins is the one described at https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355/comments/510855 - do you have an idea what could be causing it?
<ybon> thanks renato :)
<balloons> dpm, ahh.. makes more sense.. Could be a timing thing.. or the objectname is wrong :-)
<balloons> I'll pull and check both
<dpm> thanks balloons, this will move calendar selection for syncing forward, which is a huge thing, so any help is appreciated :)
<balloons> +1 for syncing~!
<dpm> :)
<ybon> renato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7257603/ doesn't show any event anymore
<balloons> dpm, ok so calendar.qml has "todaybutton" as a defined object
<renato> ybon, what exactly do you want to filter?
<renato> this filter that you paste does not make sense
<dpm> balloons, right, so why can't AP find the "todaybutton" object?
<ybon> renato: I want to filter out the alarms
<ybon> that are of type Todo afaik
<ybon> this is more or less what I can see here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtOrganizer.DetailFilter/
<nik90> charles: The alarms API automatically sets the Date to today if none are specified. So if that time is passed, then it should automatically ring the next day if the alarm is set to ring EveryDay
<ybon> i.e. a DetailFilter that define a type
<popey> gah, 4 errors in autopilot this time on calendar
 * popey wipes data and runs again
<nik90> charles: which is why the clock app doesn't set the date
<balloons> dpm, having a look, it appears to be a timing thing
<dpm> ok, thanks
<renato> dpm, the calendar app that came with the image is the latest one  or I need to update it show how?
<charles> nik90, I think maybe the error is in ubuntu-ui-toolkit's UCAlarmPrivate::checkRepeatingWeekly(). Testing
<dpm> renato, I think trunk is ahead of what's in the image, so it might be better to update to the latest trunk release
<charles> nik90, I think maybe the error is in ubuntu-ui-toolkit's UCAlarmPrivate::checkRepeatingWeekly(). Testing that theory now.
<nik90> charles: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1308193/comments/6
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308193 in Ubuntu Clock App "Upcoming recurring alarms on wrong day" [High,Confirmed]
<charles> ah, ok! thanks for the info :)
<dpm> renato, or you can install from the core apps PPA on the desktop, that has a daily build and it's up to date
<charles> I'll table the ubuntu-ui-toolkit testing then :)
<nik90> ok
<popey> fginther: do you know what's required to fix https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-title-fix/+merge/215758 ?
<popey> is it major work?
<fginther> popey, looking
<fginther> popey, any idea what update "to handle localized application name" are needed? I see that the calendar app MP worked just fine: https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calendar-app/ubuntu-calendar-titlefix/+merge/215760
<popey> fginther: i thought you might know ☻
<fginther> popey, I'm retesting and testing trunk to see if the test failures are unrelated to the MP
<popey> fginther: also clock fails to build s-jenkins:8080/view/click/job/clock-app-click/181/console
<popey> hudson.util.IOException2: remote file operation failed: /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/clock-app-click at hudson.remoting.Channel@46019814:cyclops-node07
<fginther> popey, blah! looks like a machine failure
<fginther> popey, nope, not a machine failure, looks like a former bad build left some crud around. I've cleaned it up and trying again
<popey> thanks
<popey> fginther: next, weather is missing the key in the deb
<fginther> akl;afdasdasg
<popey> thats close, but the key has more letters than that
<fginther> HA!
<popey> ☻
<popey> fginther: also ☻  if you get a moment can you poke https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/twc_5day_forecast/+merge/215269 please?
<fginther> popey, sure, I'll add it to your request queue :-)
<popey> ☻ sorry
<fginther> popey, that's one's building
<fginther> popey, something strange is happening with those calculator tests. When the tests starts, there's already a result in the registers, as if the db isn't cleared before the tests runs
<popey> you mean clock?
<fginther> https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-title-fix/+merge/215758
<popey> oh
<fginther> popey, during http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2098/? the tests all worked until test_divide_with_zero and then they all fail after.
<fginther> popey, http://s-jenkins:8080/view/click/job/clock-app-click/ is passing now
<popey> ok, thanks
<andrewvos> Is it possible to write an html5 ubuntu app that accesses the file system?
<fginther> popey, I found (at least part of) the cause for the calculator failures... Changing the app name caused the database name to change, but the pathname in the tests was not updated
<fginther> see https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-title-fix-2/+merge/215980
<popey> oof
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-16
<dpm> morning t1mp, related to bug 1289695, what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/optIn-tabsDrawer/+merge/212496 - is this something that you think is going to land soon, or has it been put in the back burner?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1289695 in Ubuntu Weather App "Title for all Core apps should be improved/localized for Desktop" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289695
<dpm> kalikiana, and a question for you related to that bug ^ too: for Calculator, setting the title of the app's main page gets picked up as expected as the app's main title. However, that makes the page's header to show up, which is something we don't want in Calculator. The docs at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.Page/ seem to imply that simply setting 'flickable: null' hides the header, but that seems to have no effect.
<dpm>  Any ideas how to hide the header while still being able to set 'title:'?
<kalikiana> dpm: you can't have both as it is right now
<dpm> thanks kalikiana. Is there a workaround we can use, or is this going to change in the future?
<kalikiana> it seems more common to hide the header than I used to think… so I'll see that I catch tim to discuss this a bit
<kalikiana> for now, can you file a bug?
<kalikiana> (it is possible to achieve by hand, but that's why I didn't even know so many apps hide the header :-P)
<kalikiana> (until people started asking due to this bug)
<dpm> kalikiana, sure bug 1308343
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308343 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Not possible to set a page title and hide the header" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308343
<kalikiana> awesome, thanks
<dpm> kalikiana, can you tell me more about achieving this by hand? Is this something we can use in Calculator until the bug is addressed?
<dholbach> good morning
<kalikiana> dpm: this should do http://paste.ubuntu.com/7259786/
<dpm> kalikiana, awesome. Where do I best put that property, as part of MainView? It seems to work there, for the record
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kalikiana> dpm: anywhere would do, technically speaking
<dpm> kalikiana, ack, thanks
<dpm> popey, when you're up, would you mind reviewing and (if everything's ok) approving the following MPs? They're trivial ones, shouldn't take more than a few minutes
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-desktop-title/+merge/216009
<dpm> and https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-desktop-title/+merge/216013
<justCarakas> Good morning
<tsegat> Hello
<tsegat> Need help installing Ubuntu Touch Emulator on Ubuntu 12.04
<Aki-Thinkpad> Does anyone else think the ubuntu sdk icon does not stick out enough? I feel like it needs an ubuntu logo in there somewhere. (Small complaint)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Reason is, it takes a second too long to recognize it, being pretty generic, and not having any ubuntu or qt colours.
<ybon> when bzr merge says "All changes applied successfully.", does that also means "… and I've added some weird bugs here and there, will you find them?" ? ;)
<ybon> I already have example in the past where it has done stupid things, and now I see that it has mixed the closing "}" from one object to another
<Aki-Thinkpad> ybon, which project is this?
<ybon> ubuntu-calendar
<Aki-Thinkpad> ybon, ah nice :P
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, Morning; whats the plan for today?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Save The Elephant Day! :-D
<Aki-Thinkpad> JamesTait, Save the elephant day?
<JamesTait> Apparently.
 * JamesTait shrugs
<Aki-Thinkpad> JamesTait, Best way to save an elephant, is to eat an elephant. Then Farms will pop up all over, serving elephant burgers and the like
<JamesTait> Aki-Thinkpad, an interesting theory....
<Aki-Thinkpad> JamesTait, I am actually kind of curious why this doesnt happen more... they seem like pretty easy animals to raise for their size.
<Aki-Thinkpad> err
<Aki-Thinkpad> well this is ot
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<JamesTait> Heh. :)  Just slightly.
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: nice theory, I wonder what greenpeace would think of it
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, must... not... get... sucked into ot... GAHHH
<justCarakas> can you actually if you would want to push an update to your app of the showdown ?
<popey> dpm: done both
<dpm> cool, thanks popey!
<Aki-Thinkpad> Can I nest a tab under a Rich text box?
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90: pong
<nik90> zsombi: I like to know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1308193 is a SDK bug or clock app bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308193 in Ubuntu Clock App "Upcoming recurring alarms on wrong day" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> zsombi: basically at the moment, to create a daily alarm, we set the daysOfTheWeek to Mon-Sun. However instead of showing the next upcoming alarms as Thursday (tomorrow), it shows Monday (next week)
<nik90> zsombi: On reading the SDK alarms documentation, it says, "if the daysOfWeek is set to a day other than the one specified in the date field, the date will be moved ahead to match the day from the daysOfWeek." Does this mean that since Mon (2 days ago) has passed, it automatically sets the alarm for next monday?
<zsombi> nik90: there were some small issues on setting the first occurrence of the alarm in Alarm API, so I'd suggest to test it with alarm-date-fix branch I have - on the way to land some day...
<nik90> zsombi: which branch is that?
 * zsombi hunting...
<zsombi> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-date-fix/+merge/215125
<nik90> zsombi: ah okay..this is in staging, so should land soon?
<zsombi> nik90: soon, but how soon, I cannot tell...
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> nik90: once it gets to staging, we will move it to landing train, then will land only
<zsombi> nik90: but, to clarify things: if you use a date (for instance today) and you set an alarm to kick daily, if the clock set is later then the current time, the first occurrence will be today's day, otherwise the next day
<zsombi> nik90: same goes to weekly alarms triggered on one single day: if you set an alarm today to kick on Mondays, the first occurrence will be next Monday
<zsombi> nik90: if you have more kicks, like Monday and Friday, the first occurrence will be on Friday, so 2 days from now
<nik90> zsombi: yeah makes sense..what if it is a recurring alarm (not daily) set to trigger on Mon-Wed. If the time on Mon has passed, will it ring the next day (tues) or the next Mond?
<zsombi> nik90: now, we had issues with this particular one
<nik90> zsombi: btw, the clock app now creates a daily alarm by explicity setting the days of the week to Mon-Sun instead of setting the alarm type to Alarm.Daily. Is that okay?
<zsombi> nik90: in this particular case, if you set it today, and the time to kick is not yet passed, the first will be today, otherwise Monday
<nik90> zsombi: I cannot exactly recall why that was done, but it had something to do with UI simplification..We got rid of one optionSelector.
<zsombi> nik90: Alarm.Daily is the same as you would have Mon-Fri all set
<nik90> zsombi: awesome..I was a bit worried about that
<zsombi> nik90: Alarm.Daily is just a helper, in case you want to set the days programaticaly, then you can use one flag instead of specifying all 7 days :)
<nik90> ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> I have a picker, and I am trying to print the model string that is selected,
<Aki-Thinkpad> but I can only get its index number. Does anyone know how I would grab its model name?
<Aki-Thinkpad> grab the string the index corresponds to*
<Aki-Thinkpad> nevermind
<Aki-Thinkpad> picker.model[]
<nik90> Aki-Thinkpad: you should take a look at the Ubuntu UI Toolkit Gallery code..
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90, its broken atm
<Aki-Thinkpad> sort of :P
<nik90> Aki-Thinkpad: no it isn't. I launch it from within Qtcreator and it opens up fine
<nik90> Aki-Thinkpad: I haven't had much success opening it from the unity dash. I guess the desktop file is broken
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90, have you updated ubuntu sdk lately? Its not working atm in qtcreator
 * nik90 is checking now
<Aki-Thinkpad> but its just the link that is fubarred; I got it running in terminal; just being a bit cheeky
<dpm> morning nik90, is this MP still relevant, or should it be marked as Rejected? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ubuntu-clock-app/lp-1275560/+merge/208217
<Aki-Thinkpad> someone said they filed a bug yesterday, but they didn't link it.
<nik90> Aki-Thinkpad: it works for me fine still..I just finish updating now and tried it
<Aki-Thinkpad> nik90, are you on 14.04?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or 13.10?
<nik90> dpm: morning..It can be rejected. The bug is resolved.
<nik90> Aki-Thinkpad: 14.04
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_O
<Aki-Thinkpad> well sec
<Aki-Thinkpad> nope, still not working for me
<Aki-Thinkpad> anyways micheal hall was informed yesterday, and the bug was verified
<Aki-Thinkpad> Forget who said they filed it though
<nik90> ok
<nik90> dpm: oh boy no more branches to review :)
<dpm> nik90, gimme two minutes, I've got a list for you :)
<nik90> dpm: lol
<dpm> :-)
<nik90> popey: Does the recent images have any issues with booting up? I just did ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --wipe for a clean start, and after the installation it is stuck at the google logo.
<popey> takes a while
<popey> if you adb shell in can you run top and see what it's doing?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Hey who handles the syntax highlighting for qml in qtcreator? true and false boolean is just plain text :P
<nik90> popey: I will leave it running for another 10 mins. I can meanwhile run adb shell and top. Although I do not know what to expect there. I get this atm http://paste.ubuntu.com/7260531/
<popey> nik90: is there a unity8 process?
<nik90> popey: nope
<popey> well thats bad.
<popey> reboot it
<dpm> nik90, so if you feel like reviewing other core apps (weather could need some help with reviews) or cleaning up clock branches to reject, here's a list :) -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<dpm> you can click on the headers to sort the table
<nik90> dpm: do I start with the weather app?
<popey> holy cow that list suddenly grew overnight
<popey> what did you do!?
<dpm> nik90, if you're up for it, yes. A few of the MPs are relatively trivial changes that would be good to get in before release, so that'd be really helpful!
<dpm> popey, there was a bug in the script and it didn't pick up all the branches, I just managed to fix it :)
<popey> dammit!
<popey> why'd you do that!? ☻
<popey> I'll do another round of pushing apps to the store later on, I did a few last night
<dpm> popey, I saw your bug about file manager, and I know what's happening, but I don't have a good solution
<popey> ok
<dpm> so essentially the phablet script is pulling a revision from LP (not sure why it does that instead of using the code from the click, though) - we do no longer specify a valid revid in the manifest, so the script fails
<dpm> so we hardcode the values in the manifest file so that it works with QtC
<dpm> ideally we'd be using cmake to expand the variables, including the revid, but that does not go well with QtC and the manifest
<dpm> zbenjamin, is there a reason why the manifest is created/expected in the source tree? Why could it not be read or created in the build directory?
<zbenjamin> dpm: because there is a editor for the manifest file in the packaging/publish tab. Also i might need it in the future to know how many runconfigs i have to create,  cmake gives me no clue about this atm
<dpm> zbenjamin, yeah, I know there is an editor. My question is why can't the editor read/write in the build directory instead of the sources?
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok it maybe could, but do you want to copy and paste the stuff you edit in the manifest file across all buildconfigurations?
<zbenjamin> dpm: we would need a source file that contains the parts that should be mirrored and edit that one instead
<dpm> zbenjamin, sorry for the basic questions, but I'm just trying to get a better picture. Why would build configs be defined in the manifest?
<zbenjamin> dpm: runconfigs are defined in the manifest file
<zbenjamin> dpm: for example the manifest file tells click how many applications are inside a click package
<zbenjamin> dpm: and qtc needs the same information so it can create you a runconfig for each of the apps inside the click package
<dpm> ok, gotcha
 * dpm thinks for a bit
<dpm> hi rpadovani, do you happen to know the status of this MP? Did it ever get merged? Or can it be rejected? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-calculator-app/first_packaging_review/+merge/210554
<popey> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-1290492-terminal/+merge/210331 is that still valid?
<popey> dpm: for that calc one we can reject as it's not going in the repo
<dpm> popey, I agree, but it'd be nice to have a good package for the PPA
<dpm> so it might be worth quickly merging them
<dpm> looking at that other branch now
<dpm> I think we can merge it, yes, let me test it
<mihir> dpm, calculator MRs are for advance function can be merged with new changes after this release as per our discussion in meeting.
<dpm> thanks mihir
<popey> yeah, that should be on hold for now
<dpm> mihir, if you've got time, would you be interesting in doing any reviews from this list? -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring
<dpm> *interested :)
<mihir> dpm, sure
<mihir> dpm, for which app ?
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<dpm> mihir, any weather reviews would be good
<dpm> mihir, and nik90, note that if you're doing weather app reviews and trying to run the app on the desktop, you'll need to copy the The Weather Channel API key from the click package on the phone
<nik90> dpm: I switched to the openweatherchannel
<dpm> nik90, hahaha, nice workaround
<dpm> but to review the branch that changes the forecast from TWC from 10 days to 5 the key is needed
<dpm> you can fetch it from the phone under the app's /opt install location in the key.js file and then copy and paste it in your local key.js file
<nik90> dpm: my phone is not booting up..it is stuck at the google logo
<popey> dpm: i already reviewed and marged that
<nik90> dpm: will ask ogra_ in ubuntu-touc
<dpm> let me dig out the key for you in that case
<dpm> popey, ah, nice!
<popey> var twcKey = "b7d7a237-d6df-4157-be64-c39eca403d5b";
<mihir> nik90, thanks for the workaround.
<mihir> dpm, for fonts we use sizeToPixels right  ?
<popey> dpm: did you see my terminal mr up there? is it still valid?
<dpm> popey, the one from victor? Yes, I replied at 11:20, still got the tab and a terminal open to test it as we speak :)
<popey> oh duh
<popey> missed that
<dpm> lgtm, approved
<dpm> one more down :)
<dpm> we started with 44 branches, now down to 39 \o/
<dpm> well, 38 once the page updates in a minute :)
<dpm> thanks nik90 and mihir for the weather reviews :)
<nik90> dpm: yw
<popey> 37
<dpm> \o/
<nik90> dpm: ready to be merged https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-1298118/+merge/213705
<nik90> also https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/new_snow_rain_icons/+merge/215264
<popey> thanks nik90
<nik90> mihir or dpm: You guys got the default desktop file needed to run weather app on phone through qtc
<nik90> ?
<dpm> nik90, I generally copy and paste it, do you want me to paste it somewhere online?
<nik90> dpm: just once, so I can keep doing it in the future
<nik90> dpm: although we should propose a patch similar to clock where I added a desktop file for this purpose
<nik90> should I do that?
<dpm> nik90, yeah, let's do that
 * dpm digs out weather .desktop file
<dpm> nik90, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7260796/
<nik90> dpm: thnx..give me 1min to propose a MP
<dpm> \o/ no rush :)
<dpm> so now we're down to 35 :)
<mihir> nik90, i tested on desktop.
<mihir> nik90, i don't have device.
<nik90> mihir: ah ok
<nik90> mihir: no worries, dpm gave me the desktop file
<dpm> mihir, there are some extra comments on your MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/limitFunctionality/+merge/211536 - when you're done with weather reviews, would you mind looking at that?
<mihir> dpm, somehow i am not able run calendar application from SDK :(
<mihir> dpm, it throws some GTK errors, not able to figure it out why :(
<dpm> can you paste the output? Perhaps someone can help
<mihir> dpm, because of that i am unable to test and modify it again.
<mihir> dpm, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7260842/
<mihir> i have tried a lot , and last option would be to reinstall 14.04
<mihir> this occurs after I upgraded.
<nik90> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-weather-app/added-desktop-file/+merge/216062
<dpm> nik90, thanks, added a comment. Sorry, I think the issue was caused by me pasting a wrong Exec line for the .desktop file I gave you
<nik90> dpm: np, although it worked for me during the testing
<dpm> nik90, but you probably have the core apps PPA installed, right? Then it probably loaded the .qml file from the package's installed location, instead of from the branch you checked out
<nik90> dpm: yeah I do..I noticed that the clock app also uses the correct format. So I will change it in my MP
<dpm> ok, cool
<nik90> done
<dpm> could someone help mihir with his error while trying to load the calendar app from the desktop? I've no idea what it could be: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7260842/
<dpm> we might need to wait for renato to come online
<mihir> dpm, i spoke to him , and he said he'll upgrade latest changes and then try.
<mihir> i think it is related to GTK EDS might not be causing the issue.
<popey> mihir: you on unity?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I made a row of buttons in a horizontel flickable; what property do I need to set that it does not rubberband back to the first button in my row?
<popey> mihir: you dont have an odd setup like user autologs in with no password to a gnome shell account or something?
<nik90> dpm: sry, I also fixed the icon path. There should be no fixed icon path in the desktop path. So I changed that similar to the clock app
<mihir> popey, yes i am using unity.
<mihir> popey, nope i don't have autologs
<mihir> popey, i enter password during login.
<popey> mihir: can you try in a guest session?
<popey> see if it's something messed up with your account?
<mihir> popey, sure let me try.
<popey> thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah nvm: contentWidth
<Aki-Thinkpad> :)
<dpm> thanks nik90, approved!
<dpm> anyone up for fixing a bitesize bug in calendar that improves the visuals quite a bit? bug 1308001
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308001 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Improve event bubble margins" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308001
<mihir> popey, no luck
<mihir> popey, i guess i should re-install 14.04
<mihir> I'll try in weekend if i get time.
<popey> see also bug 1304497
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304497 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Multiple events at the same time are hard to spot." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304497
<popey> mihir: ☹  I'm never a fan of re-installing - we should be able to fix it.
<mihir> popey, yeah true !!! I should debug more, i have tried a lot and spoke to renato as well, i don't understand why it is just calendar, rest works fine.
<popey> nik90: dpm https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-weather-app/added-desktop-file/+merge/216062 - did we lose the -qt5 in the qmlscene call there, or is it not required for this use case?
<popey> if you were to install 14.04 and bzr branch that code, I suspect the app would not launch, due to missing -qt5
<nik90> popey: this is a temp desktop file just to get weather app running on device through qtc. The proper one com.ubuntu.weather_weather.desktop.in.in is still there
<dpm> popey, it won't be used for the install, that .desktop file is for developers only as a workaround to get Ctrl+F12 running. It works for me, though
<popey> it will work for you, it wont work on a clean 14.04 install
<popey> which a developer might have when they're starting out
<popey> oh, it's only for launching on-device? not on desktop?
<dpm> popey, if I understand it correctly, that will fail if qt4 is installed? It shouldn't be on a clean desktop, right?
<popey> it failed last time I tested in a clean 14.04 VM
<popey> hence bug 1288885
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1288885 in notes-app "App cannot be started on clean Trusty desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288885
<popey> dpm: lemme test again in my clean vm
<dpm> popey, I wouldn't worry too much about it. We might need to fix it, but it's just a minor issue and time is precious :)
<popey> I'm just keen on not breaking what I just fixed.
<popey> but it will only manifest on edge cases so yeah, not high priority
 * Guest60591 -> lunch && Vodaworld to try to improve my internet situation.
 * Guest60591 is JamesTait
<int_ua> Is it possible to package a click package for Tabbed UI + C++ backend?
<dpm> popey, it won't break any of your fixes, this is only for devs running off trunk
<dpm> int_ua, yes
<dpm> int_ua, for that you should check out a good article from mzanetti I've just read today http://notyetthere.org/wheretheissat-redone/ ;)
<int_ua> dpm: I get "It is not supported to create click packages for a non UbuntuSDK target" in SDK and when I tried "click build ." in the app dir my app was rejected because .desktop file wasn't created
<mzanetti> int_ua: dpm: it doesn't really describe how to do the click packaging. but I think qtcreator would just do that for you at this stage
<dpm> int_ua, mzanetti, yes, you should be building the .click using the Publish tab from Qt Creator
<int_ua> dpm: mzanetti: But I can't, see above
<dpm> int_ua, I think you are getting the warning because you manually built the app inside the source tree, instead of in a separate build dir as Qt Creator expects
<int_ua> dpm: no, I was getting it before trying to use CLI
<int_ua> dpm: BTW, I'm on 14.04
<int_ua> trying to update for the second time
<dpm> int_ua, you're probably using the Desktop kit instead of the UbuntuSDK kit. Try switching kit to an UbuntuSDK one using the button just above the big green "Play" button
<dpm> then build and go to Publish to create the click package
<dpm> I've just tested it and it worked for me
<dpm> when I used the Desktop kit, I got the same error as you, but it worked then when I switched kits
<int_ua> dpm: I don't have UbuntuSDK kit, is it in some package I've missed? I've used ubuntu-sdk metapackage for installation
<dpm> int_ua, it's not in any extra package. If you create a new Tabbed UI + C++ extension project, what do you get in the Kit selection dialog that appears?
<dpm> zbenjamin might be better able to help you figuring out how to choose the UbuntuSDK kit ^
<int_ua> dpm: just Desktop
<int_ua> dpm: Also, in the Projects tab "Add Kit" button is disabled
<dpm> int_ua, how did you start Qt Creator? Launching it from the Dash/Launcher with the "Ubuntu SDK" icon or with the "Qt Creator" icon. It might be that you're using the standard Qt Creator instead of the Ubuntu SDK plugin on top of it
<rpadovani> dpm, I have no idea about https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-calculator-app/first_packaging_review/+merge/210554
<int_ua> dpm: I'm using just ubuntu-sdk command
<int_ua> dpm: Also, ubuntusdk.desktop contains just qtcreator %F
<int_ua> Do I need a Click Build Target?
<int_ua> It said: click chroot: error: schroot not installed and configured; install click-dev and schroot
<zbenjamin> dpm: a click target needs to be created
<zbenjamin> dpm: then after a restart qtc will pick it up
<dpm> argh, he just left IRC
<dpm> thanks anyway zbenjamin
<nik90> dpm: do you know where the toolbar items are defined in ubuntu-weather-app? The toolbar icons are blurry and I would like to fix it but cannot find the code where they are defined
<nik90> dpm: nevermind I found it :)
<dpm> ~/dev/coreapps/ubuntu-weather-app$ grep -R Toolbar *
<dpm> components/LocationTab.qml:        tools: ToolbarItems {
<dpm> components/LocationTab.qml:            ToolbarButton {
<dpm> components/LocationTab.qml:            ToolbarButton {
<dpm> components/LocationTab.qml:            ToolbarButton {
<dpm> components/SettingsPage.qml~:    tools: ToolbarActions {
<dpm> yep :)
<nik90> dpm: do you remember the app which shows the icons of a package?
<nik90> dpm: I cannot figure out why I always forget what it is called
<dpm> nik90, icon-library. I always forget too :) https://plus.google.com/115054251212417394181/posts/144iojDbjv5
<nik90> dpm: :) ..I am so going to add this to my PPA :P
<dpm> :)
<nik90> dpm: why isn't jenkins merging the MP's which have been approved?
<dpm> nik90, which ones?
<nik90> dpm: btw I added one more MP to your list..I know we are striving to reduce them :P
<nik90> dpm: weather app MPs
<nik90> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/+activereviews
<dpm> fginther, any ideas why Jenkins is not running on those weather app reviews? ^
<dpm> thanks nik90 :)
 * fginther looks
<popey> dpm: you coming to hangout?
<fginther> dpm, I found a bug in the jenkins trigger scripts and it bails on the first weather MP. I should be able to put a hot fix in place soon
<dpm> cool, thanks fginther
<dpm> popey, oh, which? I've missed that
<dpm> argh, coming
<popey> dpm: did we postpone the reminders for this week? I have a clash with the engineering call
<dpm> popey, we did not. If we move it to 30 mins later, would that still clash?
<popey> dpm: i am full for next 2.5 hours
<dpm> popey, I think we should have the meeting, as we skipped last week. I can attend and update you afterwards
<dpm> would that work for you?
<popey> yes, thats fine, thanks.
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, free for the Evernote meeting today?
<dpm> Reminders, that is :)
<mzanetti> sure
<dpm> cool
<mzanetti> meh... /me needs to install the plugin
<int_ua> dpm: zbenjamin: Hi, I'm back again. Do I need a Click Build Target to get a UbuntuSDK  target?
<zbenjamin> int_ua: yes
<zbenjamin> int_ua: you can create one in the options
<int_ua> zbenjamin: Ok, solving this error: E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'g++-x86_64-linux-gnu'
<zbenjamin> int_ua: what did you do to get that?
<int_ua> zbenjamin: Just trying to create the damn target
<int_ua> zbenjamin: amd64
<zbenjamin> int_ua: maybe x86 chroots are broken , try to create a armhf target
<int_ua> ok
<zbenjamin> int_ua: the emulator is armhf anyway
<zbenjamin> int_ua: and it will take some time, so get a coffee ;)
<rickspencer3> hi all, what's the best practice for using a map in an app? I want to display all the car2go locations and bikeshare locations in my city (DC)
<nik90> kalikiana: if we start using "image://theme/search" to define toolbar icons, do we need to add ubuntu-mobile-icons and suru-icon-theme as dependencies of the app?
<nik90> kalikiana: I did a merge for the weather app for this, but the developer doesn't seem to find 1 or 2 icons
<int_ua> zbenjamin: should I report amd64 target being broken to Launchpad? Against which package exactly?
<zbenjamin> int_ua: i think they are not supported completely yet, its work in progress
<dpm> rickspencer3, you might want to ask mzanetti, IIRC he wrote a car2go app too
<nik90> dpm: can you reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-weather-app/added-desktop-file/+merge/216062 ... I added the icon fix after your approval
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: check out GetMeWheels :)
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: you'll find the code on http://notyetthere.org
<dpm> nik90, done but with a comment
<nik90> sure
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dpm> nik90, re: the weather app icons, I think we'll need to either add a dependency to suru-icon-theme or add fallback icons for desktop (you can specify more than one icon to search for). I think the easiest thing would be to add the dependency
<nik90> dpm: I rather add the dependency
<nik90> dpm: do you know if it is ubuntu-mobile-icons or suru-icon-theme? Since I have both installed on my laptop
<nik90> phone has both as well
<dpm> nik90, suru-icon-theme. If I'm not mistaken, the ubuntu-* one depends on it
<dpm> ah wait
<nik90> dpm: added qt5 to the desktop exec line
<dpm> the dependency is the other way round than I've said. So suru-icon-theme depends on ubuntu-mobile-icons, so adding suru-icon-theme should do the trick
<nik90> ok
<dpm> and approved :)
<nik90> added suru icon theme as dependecy
<rpadovani> dpm: mzanetti sorry, was at uni. Some news?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: not really
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, hey, thanks for the pointer, I'll look at it later
<mzanetti> np
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, do you feel that that is the best practice for embedding maps, or just one way to do it?
<rpadovani> mzanetti: ok, good. During easter holiday I'll try to finish new design
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: its using the QML Map. So yes, for QML apps I'd say its the best one.
<rickspencer3> thanks mzanetti, really appreciate it
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: however, they are not released yet, but getting closer now
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, is it in our SDK?
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: well. I'm using them since last year already. Had 2 small api breakages so far where I needed to change the app
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: yeah, it's on our phone already, but not yet mentioned in the docs
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, ok, I'll give it a try later today or tomomrrow
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: the same code was already released with Qt4. It was one of the modules dropped for the 5.0 release. so the code is not entirely experimental. Just that upstream didn't have people to maintain it
<mzanetti> now there is at least one guy I know of dedicated to that api
<int_ua> zbenjamin: The Click Target root created, now I get Debugger /usr/bin/gdb-multiarch not found
<zbenjamin> int_ua: sudo apt-get install gdb-multiarch
<int_ua> in the kit description
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: feel free to ping me if you have questions regarding GetMeWheel's code
<zbenjamin> int_ua: it should still be able to compile your projects, but you can not debug
<int_ua> zbenjamin: "No device configuration set". Trying to start the emulator
<zbenjamin> int_ua: you either need to attach a device, or create and start a emulator
<zbenjamin> int_ua: after the emulator has started up , press refresh in the ubuntu devices tab, the emulator should be set as default Ubuntu device
<int_ua> zbenjamin: It's not starting. I see only black screen and can't see nor hear any activity
<int_ua> By hearing I mean HDD activity
<zbenjamin> int_ua: it takes really long, the emulator is still WIP, you don't have a real device by chance?
<int_ua> zbenjamin: Just Nokia N900. I used to run Ubuntu on it natively up until 12.10. Not anymore.
<dpm> rpadovani, we kept it short today. In summary: there is an upstream branch that attempts to fix the issue with slow notes editing, Michael is looking/has looked at your activity indicator branch, pointed out an issue with toolbars (will file a bug for it)
<rpadovani> dpm: oh yes, I saw the mzanetti's comment to my branch, I'll try to fix it asap
<int_ua> zbenjamin: Yeah, it worked. Kind of. Now it says it "Could not find executable". Executable for what exactly?...
<zbenjamin> int_ua: huh?
<zbenjamin> int_ua: where does it say that?
<int_ua> in a popup dialog. Preparing the screenshot
<kalikiana> nik90: 'search' is in several themes, but depending on the icon it's not completely converged… so either you depend on the mobile theme or use more than one icon where needed
<kalikiana> it will "just work" long-term, but that's work in progress
<nik90> kalikiana: yeah I just added suru-icon-theme to the dependency
<kalikiana> it's a harmless hack at least, I've seen far worse :-D
<nik90> :D
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<t1mp> nik90: I am currently reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/combobutton/+merge/215127
<int_ua> zbenjamin: https://sites.google.com/site/intuafiles/home/wakeonplan-qml2.png
<t1mp> nik90: I see you are also listed as a reviewer, so if you have comments please add them so that Zsombi can work on it tomorrow morning and we can merge the stuff this week :)
<zbenjamin> int_ua: check on the runconfiguration page, if there is a second runconfiguration you can choose
<zbenjamin> int_ua: projects -> run
<int_ua> zbenjamin: nope, just "Custom Executable", sadly
<zbenjamin> int_ua: did you use a ubuntu SDK template or do you use a handwritten cmake file?
<zbenjamin> project
<int_ua> zbenjamin: Template. The one with C++ backend
<int_ua> ~4 days ago
<zbenjamin> hmm and you have the most recent version?
<int_ua> zbenjamin: Should I create a new project and compare main cmake files?
<zbenjamin> yeah try with a new template maybe
<int_ua> zbenjamin: I'm not sure it was the same version when I was creating it
<int_ua> trying
<zbenjamin> int_ua: did you remove the CLICK_MODE stuff?
<int_ua> zbenjamin: What CLICK_MODE stuff?
<zbenjamin> int_ua: or is there a line that looks like: set (UBUNTU_PROJECT_TYPE "ClickApp" CACHE INTERNAL "Tells QtCreator this is a Click application project")
<zbenjamin> int_ua: also make sure you have the most recent qtc package
<int_ua> zbenjamin: The new clean project worked without problems.
<justCarakas> jono_: I've been doing a Bad Voltage marathon, I love it, awesome
<zbenjamin> int_ua: hmm ok we changed the templates a bit last week maybe you still had a old one
<int_ua> zbenjamin: a stupid question: How do I exit the app gracefully?
<zbenjamin> int_ua: close it on the device, there is a problem that the SIGTERM that QtC sends does not arrive in the application
<jono_> justCarakas, awesome :-)
<jono_> justCarakas, be sure to join #badvoltage and see community.badvoltage.org too :-)
<nik90> t1mp: ok will do now
<t1mp> nik90: thanks
<justCarakas> jono_: already did that but I thought I'll tell him here so more people will get to know Bad Voltage
<int_ua> zbenjamin: No difference between main CMakeLists.txt. Both contain set (UBUNTU_PROJECT_TYPE "ClickApp" CACHE INTERNAL "Tells QtCreator this is a Click application project")
<jono_> justCarakas, nice :)
<zbenjamin> int_ua: you can try to remove the kit from the project and add it back again
<int_ua> zbenjamin: Now old project works nicely too
<int_ua> zbenjamin: I didn't do even that.
<zbenjamin> int_ua: weird
<int_ua> zbenjamin: Ok, trying to create the package finally :)
<zbenjamin> int_ua: good luck :)
<zbenjamin> int_ua: just click create package on the publish tab, make sure the correct kit is selected
<int_ua> zbenjamin: em. So it created a package for armhf. And creating an amd64 target is broken. How do I publish it for Destop too?
<mzanetti> popey: fyi: this happens when you freeze an app before it painted something on the screen
<zbenjamin> int_ua: not sure if that works, but try to select the Desktop kit and press create package again, there is no real support for desktop click packages
<int_ua> Also, it's either me missing it or tutorials missing l10n details
<int_ua> zbenjamin: So I have to go through building deb again for desktop?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ping
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  yo
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: we don't support click packages for desktop yet right?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  not really
<int_ua> zbenjamin: I understand that it's WIP, but doesn't look like convergence yet. Sadly.
<popey> mzanetti: ok, filed a bug for it.
<int_ua> bzoltan: How do I package my app for desktop? What's the recommended way now?
<mzanetti> popey: cheers
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: if I get this error when running tests on a device, on all of them, do i need to install something ? RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends
<nerochiaro> UInput: ImportError('No module named evdev',)
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i did  phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.gallery && phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: before phablet-test-run
<sergiusens> weird
<sergiusens> where is this?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: that's more of an autopilot specefic issue though
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: on nexus 10, just flashed from bootstrap
<nerochiaro> fginther: know anything about the issue i just mention a few messages above, about "No moule named evdev" when running AP tests on device ?
<bzoltan> int_ua: you can package your x86 desktop app in .click,  but the shell will not find it... so you can test it only from the terminal I would not spend much time on .deb packaging, because the install paths and many other things will be much different in the click world
<fginther> nerochiaro, that's an autopilot dependency. In the apt world it's provided by python-evdev I believe
<fginther> nerochiaro, do you flash the latest trusty-proposed image?
<nerochiaro> fginther: yes
<nerochiaro> fginther: on a freshly bootstrapped system
<int_ua> bzoltan: I'm completely lost. What about convergence? I was writing the app for Desktop mainly, it's perfectly adapted for work on desktop. How should I package it for publising?
<nerochiaro> fginther: when you say "in the apt world" do you mean i need to get it in some other way on the device ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, I'm not sure yet... it appears that python-evdev used to be provided in the image and now it's not
<fginther> nerochiaro, I'm looking at a device with image 300 installed, it has python3-evdev but not python-evdev
<nerochiaro> fgallina: same here on my image 300
<nerochiaro> er fginther ^
<fginther> nerochiaro, so python-evdev was recently removed as a dependency of the autopilot-touch package.
<fginther> nerochiaro, when ci runs tests, it calls a script to unlock the screen which I can see is now causing python-evdev to be installed via apt
<fginther> nerochiaro, that is not really the desired behavior. I believe the dependency may have been removed too soon, or I'm missing something bigger
<dpm> popey, I've added some more info on when the last comment was made on: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<dpm> when I've got more time I'll remove some redundant information, such as the branch name, as we can get that through the MP link
<popey> oh nice!
<nik90> dpm: is it possible to change the order of the columns?
<nik90> fginther: I don't think jenkins merges MPs at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/+activereviews
<popey> dpm: also, can you make the page autorefresh? ☻
<dpm> nik90, sure, let me know which order you prefer
<fginther> nik90, yes, sorry about that. the weather-app MPs ran into a bug in the jenkins scripts and I'm working on a hot fix
<dpm> popey, what do you mean autorefresh?
<nik90> dpm: as in refresh every minute or so.
<popey> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8711888/auto-refresh-code-in-html-using-meta-tags
<popey> dpm: ^
<dpm> sure
<dpm> will need to be later on, I need to go for a few hours
<nik90> fginther: no prob, I thought you said you fixed it..hence I wanted to update you on the status.
<nik90> mhall119: are you still on saucy?
<nerochiaro> fginther: so as a workaround for now i'll just install it manually ?
<fginther> nerochiaro, yes, that will work. you can use phablet-config to set the image writable and install the python-evdev package
<fginther> nik90, I think I might have figured out an easier solution... MPs should start working soon
<nik90> awesome
<m-b-o> nik90: hi :)
<nik90> m-b-o: hey
<m-b-o> nik90: my guess is, the things are out of sync on my laptop, so the icon thing fails because of that
<nik90> m-b-o: yeah I just read your comment and it definitely looks wrong
<nik90> m-b-o: it just look like https://imgur.com/RXQTvP5
<nik90> m-b-o: could it be that your SDK is not updated? Since the support for using the icon theme landed few weeks ago only
<m-b-o> nik90: it's 1.097~sdkppa~saucy1~test10
<m-b-o> nik90: but I have also problems starting apps from qtcreator from device. They are starting in tablet mode
<nik90> m-b-o: oh weird
<nik90> m-b-o: I dont know...we can push my branch to the next cycle if you want. This is something nice to have but not essential
<m-b-o> nik90: http://imgur.com/71s3YDE
<m-b-o> nik90: for me it makes no difference, I just can't approve the mp, cause I don't know what the problem is...
<nik90> I will ask dpm and popey to test it on their desktop to see if they have any issue
<m-b-o> nik90: ok, thanks!
<nik90> popey: so it seems that the filemanager package has not been updated in the core apps PPA with the latest trunk. Isn't jenkins supposed to do that automatically?
<nik90> popey: olli has proposed MPs for all the core apps to fix the core apps launch in the Unity 8 Desktop preview.
<nik90> popey: just waiting on saviq to confirm that there are no regressions on the phone before approving
<popey> nik90: awesome, thank you. fginther can probably see why filemanager didnt update in the ppa
<fginther> nik90, popey, it looks like qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel used to come from nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel that has a higher version number then filemanager-app...
<fginther> can I assume this has been absorbed into ubuntu-filemanager-app now and the old packages are no longer needed?
<nik90> fginther: the plugin now lives within filemanager..so yes
<nik90> fginther: but let popey confirm
<fginther> nik90, got it
<fginther> k
<dpm> fginther, yes, we moved the plugin into the same source tree, and both packages (the app and the plugin) are generated from therre
<nik90> fginther: it seems that rssreader-app and dropping-letters haven't been updated yet in the PPA
<om26er_> nik90, hey how do I select from two of the default ubuntu theme ?
<om26er_> in qml
<nik90> om26er_: hmm I am not sure..let me try to find out
<nik90> jdstrand: did you have a word app that changed themes?
<jdstrand> nik90: blabble
<jdstrand> the thing I was asking about some weeks ago was utudu though
<nik90> jdstrand: ask what?
<fginther> nik90, I'm looking into the dropping-letters issue.  rssreader-app appears to be waiting on publishing in the PPA, although it's been 2 hours. I may need to follow up with launchpad ops on that one
<jdstrand> OptionSelector and some other things
<nik90> jdstrand: oh yeah...the theming
<jdstrand> just the way theming works
 * jdstrand nods
<nik90> jdstrand: me and om26er_ want to know how you switch between themes in blabble
<nik90> fginther: ok
<nik90> om26er_: Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance"
<nik90> om26er_: this is what I see under the theme documentation in qtcreator
<nik90> om26er_: I haven't used it myself though
<om26er_> nik90, ok, I think this will help, or atleast give me some direction. thanks
<nik90> om26er_: np. Try opening file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/qml-ubuntu-components-theme.html in your computer. It has the theme SDK documentation.
<nik90> om26er_: sry http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.Theme/
<fginther> nik90, dropping-letters and rssreader-app have been published in the PPA. Please note that dropping letters will only build for saucy and trusty due to missing dependencies in the other distros
<nik90> fginther: noted
<ybon> mhall119: thanks for your inputs in https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/AgendaView/+merge/212164
<ybon> but no more luck atm :(
<popey> mhall119: used click-buddy much?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:/tmp$ click-buddy --dir sudoku-app
<popey> /tmp/sudoku-app not a valid source dir
<popey> wondering why it says that
<popey> ah, needs cmakelists.txt
<popey> fginther: you still about?
<fginther> popey, yes
<popey> ok, so for sudoku-app, olli and nik90 have (as for other apps) fudged exec into the command line in the desktop file
<popey> i wanted to test on device.. but..
<popey> click buddy needs cmake lists
<popey> and click build doens't buiild a working click, becuse the .desktop has hard wired /usr/share paths
<popey> for exec and icon
<popey> AIUI there's some futzing done in jenkins which magically makes that problem go away, right?
<popey> so the click built in jenkins has no such /usr/share/ in the Icon and Exec lines in the .desktop file, so it can be submitted to the store and can work on devices.. right?
<nik90> popey: has sudoku not been converted to cmake lists?
<fginther> popey, let me check that job
<popey> nik90: NO
<popey> -caps
<popey> which is fine, but it means I happen to have chosen the one i can't test
<popey> i can though approve, land in trunk and get jenkins to build it, grab the click and test that ☻
<popey> however I am concerned that the futzing that (I think) jenkins does will break when we add that extra exec to the .desktop
<popey> but we need to prove that and to do that i need to land https://code.launchpad.net/~ories/sudoku-app/unity8_preview_fix/+merge/216173
<fginther> popey, ah, so essential you're unable to easily build the click for testing locally before approving the MP?
<popey> yes
<popey> is the short version, thanks ☻
<nik90> popey: or you could create the click using qtcreator?
<nik90> popey: and then install it using qtcreator
<popey> that'll give me a similar desktop file surely?
<nik90> popey: yes
<popey> plus it doesn't prove that jenkins will work
<popey> which is more important really because thats the click that goes to the store
<popey> so, my suggestion is we push this to sudoku, and let it land, and fix whatever breaks
<popey> then look at the rest
<fginther> popey, this is what jenkins does: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7264135/
<nik90> popey: also we modified the executable sudoku-app and not sudoku-app.desktop
<popey> right, sorry, yes.
<popey> oh neat
 * popey tries that instead
<fginther> popey, I could create a one-off job to do the build in jenkins if that script is a no-go for you
<popey> lemme try this..
<nik90> popey: oh btw, olli's MP for the clock app has been approved and merged by jenkins.
<popey> cool
<popey> sudoku-app works fine
<popey> i feel happier now!
<fginther> nice
<popey> nik90: if you feel so inclined, in the future, feel free to migrate sudoku-app to cmake ㋛
<popey> (no hurry) ☻
<nik90> popey: I will do that after the release
 * nik90 adds it to his todo list
<popey> thanks
<popey> beer_I_owe_nik90++
<popey> ok, i think we're done with them.. fginther can you push through all the merges on bug 1300911 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300911 in Ubuntu Music App "Unity 8 Desktop Preview session can not launch apps wrapped in a shell script" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300911
<popey> (please)
<fginther> popey, I kicked off the job to find MPs for autolanding, they should all be in the queue in a moment
<fginther> popey, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/rssreader-app-click/113/console is building now
<fginther> popey, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/calculator-app-click/118/console
<popey> coolio
<popey> thanks
<popey> this will all land in the ppa, right?
<fginther> popey, yes
<popey> awesome.
<nik90> fginther: thnx
<nik90> popey: this means we will have working core apps in Unity 8 Desktop Preview..yay!
<fginther> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/calendar-app-click/111/console
<popey> thanks for jumping in and helping olli nik90, much appreciated
<nik90> popey: frankly olli did all the heavy lifting
<popey> good
<popey> about time he learned bzr ㋛
<nik90> hehe
<ogra_> hmm, so my testballon app update passed ... i guess i can do a mass update :)
 * ogra_ pushes clicks to the store
<popey> \o/
<popey> lemme know when you're done and i'll ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส็็
<popey> dammit
<popey> I really should get rid of that irc macro which changes the word app rove to ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส็็
<nik90> popey: lol :D
<nik90> actually I am rofl
<ogra_> hahaha
<popey> I shouldn't be allowed on irc after beer, stuff like that happens
<fginther> popey, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/weather-app-click/148/console
<fginther> popey, one left
<nik90> popey: you need to reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~ories/sudoku-app/unity8_preview_fix/+merge/216173.. olli added the commit message after your approval
<popey> ta
<fginther> popey, last one: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/music-app-click/229/console
<popey> i spy building https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+builds?build_state=building
<popey> fginther: any idea what happened to https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355 ?
 * nik90 is at the EOD...gud nite and see you tomorrow folks
<popey> cheers nik90
<ogra_> popey, all news site apps updated ...
<ogra_> the new submissions will come tomorrow
<popey> ogra_: and all approved
<ogra_> \o/
<fginther> popey, I see that qmlscene is segfaulting. Also, all the test failures occur when autopilot tries to change the tab
<popey> ugh
 * fginther goes to get kids ready for bed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-17
<balloons> yea, I imagine the code needs more love
<dholbach> good morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, going to join the release party?
<dholbach> ah... #ubuntu-release-party :)
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<justCarakas> Good morning
<justCarakas> JamesTait: what happend to the morning greeting ?
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I suspect it got lost in this morning's connect/disconnect/connect/disconnect/swear at wifi/connect dance.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bat Appreciation Day and happy Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Release Day! :-D
<justCarakas> WHOOHOOOO party time
<justCarakas> btw I don't know who worked on it but I upgraded my phone from 250 to 299 yesterday and it is awesome
<JamesTait> Isn't it?
<justCarakas> After I rebooted I saw the new Scope scope and I really love it
<JamesTait> I upgraded from 250 to the previous version (296?) on Tuesday and was very impressed; just a small bump to 299 last night.
<justCarakas> JamesTait:  The only thing keeping me back atm from fully switching to it is tetering, and getting my mobile data activated
<justCarakas> and maybe also google calander :p
<justCarakas> would be lovely if that could be integrated with the calander app
<JamesTait> I was reading something about Google Calendar sync and UOA, but AFAICT my calendar hasn't been synced.
<justCarakas> :(
<justCarakas> i cant add my facebook to online accounts, when the adding is finished I get to see a lot of text, including css
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, you could probably take a crack at the ubuntu calendre core app to add that functionality
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: well, im more an HTML5 gui, never dit QML before
<justCarakas> guy
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I'm opposite
<Aki-Thinkpad> never touched html5
<Aki-Thinkpad> is it fun?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: I do think so, although the UI always lags behind on the QML one
<Aki-Thinkpad> BTW, not to brag, but I think that ubuntu-phone will be the first phone device to have APL ported to it :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, its to be expected.
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: the programming language ?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: smaller team ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, yep; building a calculator around it
<Aki-Thinkpad> gnu-apl was just recently released :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> sort of recently
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad:  fancy
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, hey do you know if you can table richtext?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: http://www.pindari.com/rtf3.html
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<justCarakas> aparently you can
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I may have asked this, but do you got any apps of your own in the works?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: BE Mobile is mine :) and I'm working on some other ideas in my head atm
<Aki-Thinkpad> like what?
<Aki-Thinkpad> do share
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://www.be-mobile.be/  <<< you did that?!?!
<Aki-Thinkpad> woah; nice work
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: noo :)
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: other BE Mobile :p
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_O
<Aki-Thinkpad> errr, sec
<justCarakas> the BE Mobile in the click store
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://www.bemobile.com.pg/
<Aki-Thinkpad> O_o
<justCarakas> well Im talking about it with some friends of mine, but one of them is a projection app (building upon my graduation work) that can handle mltiple screens and devices
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: havent made a site for it yet :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: http://justcarakas.wordpress.com/
<Aki-Thinkpad> what do you mean by a projection app?
<justCarakas> Well the original base I have is a web app that can be used to project songs for like a church service in the netherlands and belgium
<Aki-Thinkpad> ohhhh that looks really nice :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> wait so its for a projector then?!
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: but I'm thinking about expanding it to like a powerpoint sort of thing that can update every page that is folowing
<justCarakas> well at the moment it is offline but I'll try to find the presentation
<Aki-Thinkpad> that sounds really cool
<justCarakas> it is :) but I havent had the time to finish it because I'm also a developer for www.gigaforum.be (I know design sucks) and I have a day time job
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: the presentation was based on a live demo, this is the web interface, http://image.slidesharecdn.com/oops-130603192300-phpapp01/95/slide-7-638.jpg?cb=1370305415 if you clicked on a peach of text than all the persons looking at the follow page would get to see that
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: this is a local only clone a friend on mine made http://joker.sinners.be/nops/server.html
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha ha, AWFUL WRETCHED DESIGN /sarcasm
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: that design wasn't mine :p
<Aki-Thinkpad> These look really neat. What would be a really cool use for ubuntu phone, is to dock it to a projector, and have this outputted
<Aki-Thinkpad> anyways, back to programming :)
<justCarakas> :p have fun
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey I want to make sure I am doing this right, or at least acceptably
<Aki-Thinkpad> Colouring richtext with ubuntu orange, I am just using this <font face='Ubuntu Mono'size='3'color='#f37420'>
<Aki-Thinkpad> should I be setting the color directly like that, or should I break the break the string and have it call a theme value?
<Aki-Thinkpad> so for example, "<font face='Ubuntu Mono'size='3'color='" + theming.colour(x) +  "'"
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I figured out how to enable contact and calendar sync (but it's failing to do so atm with unknown status).
<justCarakas> JamesTait: Yes I also found it, it showed up after I added my google account in google accounts, but it fails indeed, nothing shows up, altough there where sudenly some dots in the calendar but no text
<justCarakas> JamesTait: contact sync does work btw
<justCarakas> JamesTait: ive been looking on my phone during lunchbreak :p
<JamesTait> :D
<justCarakas> you're lucky, you can do it for your dayjob :p
<JamesTait> justCarakas, you'd be surprised how little time I get to play with my phone. ;)
<justCarakas> JamesTait: hehe :p
<justCarakas> what should I use if I need a NodeJS server for my app ?
<JamesTait> justCarakas, so it looks like I have calendar and contact sync working by nuking ~phablet/.config/syncevolution, ~phablet/.config/evolution, ~phablet/.local/evolution, ~/.phablet/.local/share/evolution and my Online Accounts, and then rebooting and re-adding the accounts.
<justCarakas> JamesTait: sounds like a solution my grandfather would understand :p (does it keep syncing ? )
<JamesTait> justCarakas, that remains to be seen. ;)  But it has pulled all my contacts and calendar from Google.
<JamesTait> I'm currently unable to set up my Facebook account - the user consent page is displaying raw CSS and/or JavaScript and/or HTML (I didn't look too closely).
<justCarakas> JamesTait: same problem here
<JamesTait> justCarakas, it certainly syncs when I click the Sync button in address-book-app.
<JamesTait> I don't know if it's background syncing or not yet, but time will tell.
<popey> JamesTait: known bug
<JamesTait> popey, you read my mind. ;)
<popey> bug 1304798
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1304798 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Unable to access Facebook online account" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304798
<JamesTait> And again!
<popey> ooh, fixed in an SRU
<popey> oh no
<popey> wrong bug ☹
<popey> dammit
<popey> bug 1294768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1294768 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Can't login to facebook on mako #246" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294768
<popey> can someone confirm that, I dont like that it's incomplete
<Mihir> popey: sorry i got disconnected
<popey> Mihir: np ☻
<popey> Mihir: i saw your message.
<nik90> zsombi, renato_ : ping
<zsombi> nik90: pong
<nik90> zsombi: did you alarms branch land in the touch images?
<Mihir> renato_: were you able to reproduce the issues i told you ?
<zsombi> nik90: not until trusty is out...
<zsombi> nik90: next week
<nik90> zsombi: I ask since we have found a regression in the clock app where alarms created are disabled by default
<renato_> Mihir, which one?
<justCarakas> is there already a bug filled for the calendar sync ?
<justCarakas> JamesTait popey ?
<nik90> zsombi: despite it showing in the indicate datetime as enabled and ready to ring
<zsombi> nik90: uhm.. I don't get it...
<popey> justCarakas: thats just vague enough for me to not know what you mean ☻
<zsombi> nik90: there were no alarm changes for teh pas month or so...
<daker> popey: dup of bug 1285971
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1285971 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Unable to add Facebook account when Facebook 'Login Notifications' is enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285971
<nik90> zsombi: ok then the bug has to be in EDS
<JamesTait> justCarakas, calendar sync appears to be working for me now I've nuked (well, moved) the old data.
<Mihir> renato_: I was unable to start calendar app from SDK after the upgrade
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps... however the Alarm API considers an alarm to be disabled if no visible/audible reminder is set
<justCarakas> wel popey after you add your google account you get the option to sync your contacts and calendar, contact sync works but the calendars arent synct (without nuking it acording to JamesTait)
<popey> justCarakas: it worked for me...
<nik90> zsombi: true but this wasn't an issue until today..I remember talking to charles where he set the audible reminder to the default ringtone
<popey> thanks daker
<justCarakas> popey: hmm, got it :p
<JamesTait> popey, was yours a pristine install, or an upgrade?
<nik90> zsombi: also I just set an alarm for 1 min later and it rang perfectly when the screen was on
<popey> JamesTait: both, i have done this a few times.
<justCarakas> popey: it only syncs your default calendar
<dholbach> kyleN, as part of my "docs day" today, I'll review the introductory docs we have and make a list of the topics we cover - if I should find any bugs I'll go ahead and fix them
<popey> yes,
<dholbach> mhall119, popey: ^
<zsombi> nik90: ok, then I don't get it...
<justCarakas> popey: I use multiple calendars, and the default not really, but the other calenders, and shared calenders don't sync
<zsombi> nik90: so the alarm kicks but the app shows it as disabled?
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<popey> justCarakas: file us a bug please
<zsombi> weird...
<justCarakas> ill do that when I'm home :)
<charles> nik90, how do I reproduce the bug you're seeing? or better yet, could you file a ticket and write up the walkthrough there?
<zsombi> nik90: could you sniff in to the device and check what's the toolkit version there?
<nik90> charles: reporting the bug right now..give me a min
<JamesTait> popey, which package should I file that against?
<JamesTait> popey, "that" being only the default calendar syncing.
<popey> lp:ubuntu-calendar-app please
<nik90> zsombi: 0.1.46+14.04.20140408.1-0ubuntu1
<justCarakas> JamesTait:  thank you :) now I don't need to remember it, gimme link and i'll mark it that it affects me aswell
<popey> thanks guys
<justCarakas> popey: do you hapen to know when tetering will be added ?
<popey> i dont
<justCarakas> thats about the only thing holding me back from going full ubuntu touch :p
<nik90> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1309041 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarms are shown as disabled despite it being enabled and ringing at the intended time" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> renato_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309041
<renato_> nik90, looks like a bug on SDK
<renato_> I am not sure need some investigation
<nik90> renato_: I was told by zsombi that nothing changed in the alarms API for the last month
<nik90> renato_: this bug appeared today only
<charles> nik90, could you take a screenshot of the disabled menuitem, so I can see what you're seeing?
<charles> well, both qtorganizer5-eds and indicator-datetime have had several changes over the last month
<Mihir> popey: are we meeting for calculator or skipping today ?
<JamesTait> justCarakas, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1309042
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309041/+attachment/4086234/+files/alarmbug.png
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1309041 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarms are shown as disabled despite it being enabled and ringing at the intended time" [Undecided,New]
<popey> Mihir: i dont think we have much to discuss today, we can skip it
<Mihir> popey: okay :)
<charles> nik90, ty :)
<justCarakas> JamesTait: thx
<zsombi> nik90: that's the latest release from us, so no alarm stuff on that yet
<nik90> zsombi: ok..yeah that's why I only include datetime and EDS in the bug report
<nik90> zsombi: too bad the bug is in the stable 14.04 touch image
<zsombi> nik90: so it's in the stable image? wow...
<daker> nik90: i have seen that bug this morning, and trying to delete it make the app crash
<nik90> daker: yeah I notice that as well
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<justCarakas> Somebody here who can check if hexgl-webapp works on their device ? doesn't work on mine (white page)
<zsombi> nik90: I double checked, the last alarm change from SDK was in 0.1.46+14.04.20140224-0ubuntu1
<charles> renato_, I think there may be a new issue with the display attachments
<nik90> zsombi: that's in feb 2014?
<zsombi> nik90: right... so ~2 months ago
<renato_> charles, what is that?
<charles> renato, I just got this tasks.ics from thostr_ who's running on 3402: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7268522/
<charles> renato_, check out the display alarm attachment
<charles> this may be related to what nik90 is seeing too
<popey> justCarakas: yeah, broken, i have told the developer
<justCarakas> popey: ok, I saw it in the store and thought AWESOME, cant wait till its fixed :p
<justCarakas> I havent figgured out yet why, but sometimes I can't send a reply sms to one in the notification area
<renato_> zsombi, are you setting any visual or audio reminder into the alarm event?
<charles> renato_, nik90: in fact I'm pretty sure it is, iirc the attachments are how the alarms in the toolkit decide whether or not they're enabled
<zsombi> renato_: of course I do
<renato_> zsombi, what kind of data? I want to create a unit test for that
<zsombi> renato_: it's kinda bit late :)
<renato_> I have one already but probably you are setting a different kind of data
<justCarakas> popey: when I get a text my phone still makes a sound even tough I turned the volume to 0, where should I report that one  ?
<zsombi> renato_: both audible and visual reminders
<justCarakas> tought it was IRC at first :p
<zsombi> renato_: however I do not set any audio file, but the message as visual reminder
<renato_> zsombi, only a string?
<zsombi> renato_: yes
<renato_> zsombi, my unittest test that, ok I will need to go deep on that to check what is happening
<renato_> zsombi, thanks
<charles> renato, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/adapters/alarmsadapter_organizer.cpp#L155
<zsombi> renato_: ^
<zsombi> renato_: so whatever audio the app sets, that will be set as URL to the audible reminder
<charles> renato_, nik90, iirc ubuntu-clock-app doesn't set any audible reminders; only display ones via the alarm.message property
<charles> I don't think the missing audible reminder is the problem -- iirc /any/ attachments is enough to say "yes, this alarm is enabled"
<nik90> charles: true, but the SDK documentation states that if the audio reminder is empty, the default sound will be played
<renato_> charles, yeah I will check what is happening, maybe the qorganizer is doing some confusion when the attachment is empty
<charles> so my guess is the display attachment error that's in that pastebin of thostr_'s tasks.ics is what's causing the code to say "hm, no attachments, this alarm must be disabled"
<charles> nik90: yea, I agree. i don't think that's the problem here
<charles> (though as a separate issue, I wish we had a default sound that !== ringtone sound)
<renato_> charles, me too is very strange listen the ringtone as alarm sound
<charles> I didn't pick it :-)
<renato_> I thought "who is this phablet meeting number, why he is calling me???" :D
<charles> hm. instead of griping here, I think I'll file a bug for it & pass it to design so they can weigh in  :)
<renato_> charles, zsombi, btw the alarm api should not save the audible reminder if the alarm.sound is empty and the same for visual reminders
<nik90> charles, renato_ :D
<renato_> but for sure the qorganizer plugin should handle it better
<charles> renato_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1309063 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1309063 in Indicator Date and Time "It's confusing to use the Incoming Call sound for Alarms" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> release is happy again.. ok so popey for core apps, anything still causing trouble? I was going to look at fm, calendar, clock and reminders
<popey> balloons: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnZdnhOl8MU5dDJseW1vT1N5RkJvLUJHZTdhalRVd1E&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<popey> second tab
<popey> bugs linked
<balloons> perfect
<ehsanoo> Hello everyone. I am planning to buy an Android phone, both for android development and Ubuntu application development. I want to know if ubuntu Touch is compatible with HUAWEI G525 or not? thank you.
<justCarakas> ehsanoo: I would go for a nexus 4
<justCarakas> that one is ofiicially suported
<ehsanoo> actually that's a little expensive for me... I'm looking for something in a lower price...
<justCarakas> what price range ?
<justCarakas> ehsanoo: maybe you can take a look here, to see what phones are supported by the comunity http://forum.xda-developers.com/ubuntu-touch
<justCarakas> ehsanoo: or you can always try the emulator for ubuntu touch
<ehsanoo> justCarakas: thank you for the link. something about 150-200$
<justCarakas> ehsanoo: can't really think of one atm, I hope you can find something there
<ehsanoo> OK thanks anyway :)
<justCarakas> np
<justCarakas> I'm off bye
<daker> can someone please delete this https://plus.google.com/u/0/114667384349366713510/posts/KMc5eXrN7EJ ?
<charles> nik90,  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/90414738/VID_20140417_105322.mp4
<nik90> charles: oh god
<nik90> charles: can you report it please..I am dealing with the clock app crashing due to invalid alarm status atm
<charles> nik90, sure
<balloons> ty daker on it
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, sorry about this, but can you please link me to your project with the maps again?
 * rickspencer3 is on a different computer
 * rickspencer3 suddenly realizes he could just check the irc logs on the web
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, I'm writing a project with a c++ extension
<rickspencer3> when I try to run it in qtcreator, it complains that it can't find the executable
<rickspencer3> but I'm not sure what I am supposed to put inthe dialog
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I bet you know what I am doing wrong
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: notyetthere.org, you'll findGetMeWheels (and other apps) there
<rickspencer3> hey mzanetti yet, I tracked it down
<rickspencer3> looks like we need to make our own QGeoCoordinates for some reason
<rickspencer3> weird that it isn't exposed through QtDeclarative
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, my problem is I don't know how to build/run an app with QtCreator
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: hmm... no, should be exposed
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: you need to import QtPositioning
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, yeah, tried taht
<mzanetti> I'm quite sure I used that already somewhere. let me find it
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, and old documentation had just "Coordinate" in the samples
<rickspencer3> but it wouldn't run
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: doesn't that work? http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtpositioning-qtpositioning.html
 * rickspencer3 looks
<mzanetti> e.g. property variant coordinate: QtPositioning.coordinate(-27.5, 153.1)
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, let me poke at it again
<rickspencer3> ah, I see
<rickspencer3> it's not declarative
<rickspencer3> you have to create on, that's different than the docs I found
 * rickspencer3 pokes at it
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, that worked, thanks
<mzanetti> yw
<rickspencer3> it's a little creepy that I am using qtposition 5.2 and qtlocation 5.0, though
<rickspencer3> but ...
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: you should use qtlocation 5.2 too
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, oh, it's not installed, do I just install it?
 * mzanetti checks
<rickspencer3> qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin
<mzanetti> hmm... I see GetMeWheels imports qtlocation 5.0 too. that doesn't seem right
<mzanetti> qtlocation was split up into qtpositioning and qtmaps
<mzanetti> maybe its called QtMaps 5.2
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> let me try that
<rickspencer3> nope, no QtMaps
<mzanetti> hmm... would need to do a bit of research but short on time right now
<mzanetti> I could check it out in a couple of hours
<rickspencer3> no worries mzanetti
<rickspencer3> s'ok
<rickspencer3> your code sample uses 5.0 for both
<rickspencer3> so ...
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<mzanetti> yeah, again, its not released yet. I think 5.3 was the target. so docs were still lacking so far
<ybon> rickspencer3: maybe see also http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/osmtouch/trunk/view/head:/OSMTouch.qml
<rickspencer3> hi ybon
<ybon> maybe it helps (maybe not ;) )
<rickspencer3> looks really helpful ybon, thanks
<ybon> cool :)
<mzanetti> ah ok. the same. QtLocation 5.0 and Positioning 5.2
<mzanetti> ok.. I guess that's what it is for now then
<ybon> yeah, and don't look at the documentation :(
<mzanetti> will certainly updaten when it gets released
<rickspencer3> ybon, mzanetti thanks so much, I have a map showing, so, I'm on my way :)
<ybon> great :)
<ybon> ping me if needed, in case I can help
<ybon> at this stage, seems that the knowledge is on the persons more than anywhere else ;)
<rickspencer3> ybon, or the knowledge is in your sample code :)
<rickspencer3> ybon, I'm going to g+ that page right now :)
<ybon> yeah, this is the best thing to have: a working example :)
<ybon> you mean Evil+? ;)
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> ybon, well, I guess if that's how you feel :)
<ybon> yeah, I try to stay far from every Google product. I ♥ Internet, your know ;)
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I have the same "No executable specified." error
<rickspencer3> mhall119, weird
<rickspencer3> oh well
<rickspencer3> I guess we need to set up the build environment correctly\
<rickspencer3> in the meantime, I've moved on to other things ;)
<mhall119> rickspencer3: yeah, I think part of my problem is old build env cruft
<rickspencer3> mhall119, well, it happened to me with a fresh project
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I suspect that there is no main{} function
<rickspencer3> and that it then builds the output in a different dir
<rickspencer3> then the qml file can't find it
<rickspencer3> however, I am almost always wrong about these things :)
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: the executable is the qmlscene and you need to add a -I [path to the extension] as argument
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  on Trusty it is all automatic
<mhall119> bzoltan: add it where? the .desktop?
<renato_> charles, nik90 , I found the bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1309041/+merge/216395
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-18
<bzoltan> mhall119: no, in the Projects -> Desktop -> Run -> Add deploy step. But you d not need this if you use the latest SDK from 14.04
<mhall119> bzoltan: I'm on the latest SDK from 14.04...
<mhall119> that fixed it
<mhall119> kind of
<bzoltan> mhall119: Then I do not know... I just opened a new project from the templates (extension lib + Tabbed UI) with Desktop target as default and hit the green rectangle... the app builds and shows up
<mhall119> setting the binary as a deploy step makes it run, but then after I close it it says the same error
<mhall119> bzoltan: I'm trying it on Trojita, which is a C++ app with QML UI
<mhall119> so I have a 'trojita-ubu' binary
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I am trying the same
<mhall119> which is listed and selected as a run configuration in Projects -> Desktop -> Run
<bzoltan> mhall119: Let me try it
<bzoltan> mhall119:  today is not the best day :) everybody is off in Europe
<mhall119> bzoltan: IT'S 23:20 for me anyway
<bzoltan> mhall119:  oh man, it is still yesterday for you...
<bzoltan> mhall119:  this trojita builds slow... still 78%
<mhall119> it's a bit slow when you build it all, yeah
<mhall119> anyway, I'll talk to you in 8-9 hours
<bzoltan> mhall119:  cheers, I will check it out and try to talk to zbenjamin too
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://youtu.be/yQkI1a5tdgw?t=1m43s Party party party
<Aki-Thinkpad> opps
<Aki-Thinkpad> ignore that
<justCarakas> Good morning
<Anki> hello every one.
<Anki> i am a php web developer.
<Anki> now i want to get into the ubuntu phone htm5 app development
<justCarakas> Anki: nice :) welcome
<Anki> thanks!
<Anki> i want some some help regarding installtion of ubuntu sdk
<justCarakas> Anki: what help do you need
<Anki> i am unable to install ubuntu sdk, an errror comes with you have broken pakages.
<Anki> error displayed here it is
<Anki> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<Anki> Reading package lists... Done
<Anki> Building dependency tree
<Anki> Reading state information... Done
<Anki> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Anki> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Anki> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Anki> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Anki> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Anki> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Anki>  ubuntu-sdk : Depends: ubuntu-html5-container but it is not going to be installed
<Anki> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<justCarakas> did you add the ppa
<Anki> ppa no
<justCarakas> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<justCarakas> sudo apt-get update
<justCarakas> this might do the trick
<justCarakas> description can be found here
<justCarakas> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/installing-the-sdk/
<Anki> on update its showing this error
<Anki> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com raring Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Anki> W: GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Anki> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release
<Anki> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<justCarakas> hmm =s
<Anki> how could i get out of this
<justCarakas> does sudo apt-get update --fix-missing work ?
<Anki> yes it did.
<Anki> but in the end i showed the above displayed error message
<justCarakas> hmm
<justCarakas> Anki: sorry I dced
<justCarakas> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<justCarakas> and than try thr sudo apt-get update again
<justCarakas> brb
<Anki> its is still showing the same.
<Anki> is it internal problem with my distribution ubuntu 13.04 raring desktop
<justCarakas> I dont know
<justCarakas> btw any reason you haven't upgraded to 13.10 or now 14.04 ?
<justCarakas> I ran out of idea's, maybe try to google it and see if you can find something there
<justCarakas> Im also not on ubuntu atm so its hard to test things
<Anki> actually on upgrade i have to re install, all my packages algain
<Anki> n reconfigure them too
<justCarakas> if I remembered correcty you can also upgrade and than reenable your ppa's afterwards
<Anki> okay!
<justCarakas> first to 13.10 i think and than to 14.04
<Anki> so should i upgrade to 14.04
<Anki> it is beta version
<justCarakas> no it released yesterday :)
<Anki> oh! thanks
<justCarakas> I'm running it on my laptop
<Anki> i should go with this first
<Anki> well, temme one more thing.
<justCarakas> maybe upgrading will solve the problem (not sure if the suport was only 9 months or not
<Anki> i want my carrier with ubuntu web/app development, so what preparation or what thing i should do for the same.
<Anki> it need a proper planning.
<Anki> if you please give  me a way, or direction.
<Anki> i am very desperate towards this.
<justCarakas> Anki: I don't really get it
<Anki> in simple words, i want to work for ubuntu app development, and then the concern thing is earning. how could i do this.
<justCarakas> ow, well, at the moment you can only have free apps, I'm not sure but maybe you can try something like adds or in app purchaces, but you xwould have to check that
<Anki> okay! thank you very much for your precious time.
<Anki> nice to meet you.
<justCarakas> Anki: no problemo :) nice to meet you 2
<justCarakas> I hope you get your problem solved
<DanChapman> good morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> I got chat banned from a mod who didn't identify himself as an op in #ubuntu for suggesting that a fresh install of 14.04 is safer than doing an upgrade... That really leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: wow, thats stupid, without a warning ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, he warned, but he didnt identify himself as an OP, so it just seemed like a person with a different opinion
<justCarakas> :s
<Aki-Thinkpad> Now, it may be true, and I am willing to correct myself that lts to lts upgrades are perfectly safe
<justCarakas> kinda sad to get banned for forming an opinion
<justCarakas> but I upgraded to 14.04 and it was actually really smooth
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I believe you
<Aki-Thinkpad> and I believed him
<justCarakas> dutchuss2016
<justCarakas> 11:12:22
<justCarakas> I just updated ubuntu and now it wont start :p
<justCarakas> :p was mine
<Aki-Thinkpad> but in pm'ing he basically accused me that the only reason why I had a bad opinion of upgrades was from other users, or from the old days in windows.
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, o_O
<Aki-Thinkpad> that doesn't sound smooth :P
<justCarakas> altough that might also be about skype :p
<justCarakas> yea skype, sorry wasn't clear at first :p
<justCarakas> but I do wonder how smooth 12.04 to 14.04 is
<Aki-Thinkpad> <Aki-Thinkpad> Alright, I am willing to listen, but it does not make sense; why would 13.10 not be good, but 12.04 be alright?
<Aki-Thinkpad> <Aki-Thinkpad> it does not make sense to me*
<Aki-Thinkpad> <Aki-Thinkpad> And when it comes to my experiences where I have suffered terrible instability issues from doing upgrades, destroying the UI and what not,
<Aki-Thinkpad> <bazhang> you're repeating what you've heard others say then
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay, end rant
<justCarakas> wow, that didn't sound like ranting
<justCarakas> maybe try to get hold of an other admin
<Aki-Thinkpad> <Aki-Thinkpad> ... how long is my ban for?
<Aki-Thinkpad> <bazhang> come to #ubuntu-ops in 24h
<Aki-Thinkpad> they need to put a factoid in the ubottu
<Aki-Thinkpad> because I know even canonical employees have said that upgrading is not perfect, and so I am astonished to hear that it is against the rules to suggest that an upgrade is not always perfectly fine from lts to lts.
<Aki-Thinkpad> anyways, ot. Sorry folks. I just needed to vent >:/
<justCarakas> no problem, the economy used to run on steam :p
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I just got that joke.
<Aki-Thinkpad> I can't get < to display in richtext
<Aki-Thinkpad> I tried doing \<, but it didnt work
<Aki-Thinkpad> any ideas?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: whats up
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: took you a long time :p
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: \'3c
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/programming/microsoft-office/9781449302047/reference-tables/ascii-rtf_character_chart
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, heh
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: does it work ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, nope
<Aki-Thinkpad> it outputs '3c
<justCarakas> hmm :s
<Aki-Thinkpad> and \\< outputs \
<justCarakas> what are you working on Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, an apl calculator. The < sign is a primative
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am using a rich text box to give an explanation
<Aki-Thinkpad> here, screenshot...
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: &lt; already tried this one ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://imagebin.org/306281
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, nope, I'll give it a shot
<Aki-Thinkpad> nope, just outputs as &lt
<justCarakas> and \R/RTF'\f6\fs18\u8804\3'
<justCarakas> or maybe just a part from that
<justCarakas> if that doesn't work, im out of ideas
<tech> hi, is there anyone italian?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: here?
<Aki-Thinkpad> !italian
<ubot2> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Aki-Thinkpad> tech, ^
<tech> ok, bye
<Aki-Thinkpad> good luck tech :)
<tech> .)
<tech> :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, o_O  file:///home/akiva/Programming/Logic Calculator/Logic-Calculator/Logic-Calculator.qml:794 Unexpected token `'
<Aki-Thinkpad> file:///home/akiva/Programming/Logic Calculator/Logic-Calculator/Logic-Calculator.qml:794 Expected token `)'
<Aki-Thinkpad> its not letting me run it :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> what voodoo is this?
<justCarakas> autch
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: mhall119 had problem (and me too) to run the trojita app from the qtc
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: yeah because QtC does not realize that trojita is a Click App
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I mean that it does not run on the desktop
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  local build, local run
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: oh, thats weird
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: does it work if you disable the ubuntu plugin?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: disable ubuntu plugin, remove user file and reload the project
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  it says "no executable specified"
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  similar problem .. the "run configuration" is not trojita
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  so it needs the run configuration to be set to trojita
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: hmm yeah, there is no way to tell QtC to prefer a runconfig, all we could do is use a QTimer::singleShot() to set the runconfig when the control goes back to the eventloop
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  strange that the runconfig with the same name as the project is not the default
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: yeah it works like that: you can register RunConfiguration factories, QtC will iterate over them and asks each of them if it can provide a runconfig for the current project
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: first come first serve
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: i guess we can't go around providing our own project type as we discussed with the mime magic string
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I see
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: its too much hacking
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: hacking as in workarounds :/
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  LOL
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  this trojita is a good test app... the chroot build failed
<bzoltan> :-1: error: No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: i would suggest to first create a custom project type for us, maybe we can require some module to be included, then we can query the project file for the magic string and handle everything ourselves
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I would suggest to see why trojita does not build :)
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  ehhh... ignore me, my chroot ust miss tons of deps
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: lol ;)
<zbenjamin> just wanted to start up QtC
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  Qt QTWEBKIT library not found. Qt QTGUI library not found. Qt QTTEST library not found. Qt QTSQL library not found. Qt QTNETWORK library not found. Qt QTCORE library not found.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: wtf, did you enable the ubuntu build?
<zbenjamin> -DWITH_UBUNTU=on
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: otherwise it tries to build some Qt4 app ;)
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  good hint... I missed that.
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  now it started to build... I am motivated :) I want an IMAP client on the device ....
<justCarakas> do we get an IMAP client ? :D WHOOT WHOOT
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: that would be awesome
<DanChapman> bzoltan smtp support should be working by early next week
<justCarakas> if you where on the trusty devel branch, will you still get updates ?
<bzoltan> justCarakas: yes, that is what we are building right now ..
<bzoltan> DanChapman:  cool... I need that one too :)
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: i could use some hiking app, there is maep-qt for sailfish that can show tiled maps and load tracks. Would be interesting to port it, but not with my device ;)
 * DanChapman is working as fast as he can
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  for me the ad-hoc wlan access point is the show starter ...
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: go go go :)
<DanChapman> hah :-)
<bzoltan> DanChapman:  push it, dude, push it :)
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: we have ad hoc wlan?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  not as I know... but I need that
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: yes, sailfish has it now too
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: I know.. and it is even a real infrastructure wlan what creates
<justCarakas> anybody else also having this problem ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1309042
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> justCarakas, pretty sure thats known and tbd
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, is the ubuntu-sdk package in the release ppa?
<Neo31> I still have another problem installing ubuntu-emulator pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> Neo31, ok whats that
<Neo31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275350/
<pmcgowan> thats odd, one sec
<pmcgowan> Neo31, what does apt-cache policy ubuntu-emulator-runtime say
<Neo31> pmcgowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275357/
<pmcgowan> offs
<pmcgowan> its in multiverse
<Neo31> ok gotcha
<pmcgowan> man docs need updating
<pmcgowan> mhall119, hey, we need to update the sdk install page, its busted
<Neo31> still cannot install pmcgowan : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275382/
<pmcgowan> Neo31, did you rerun apt-get update?
<pmcgowan> I see it there for sure
<Neo31> ok let me clean the cache
<pmcgowan> just sudo apt-get update should fix it
<pmcgowan> if you entered the repo name correctly
<Neo31> I have added this line : deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty multiverse
<Neo31> apt-get clean then update then install
<pmcgowan> ok
<Neo31> ubuntu-emulator is available but a dependency is missing (ubuntu-emulator-runtime)
<Neo31> brb
<Neo31> pmcgowan: maybe the ubuntu-emulator-runtime is in a missing repository!?
<pmcgowan> its only built for i386
<pmcgowan> let me find some guys
<pmcgowan> not right
<Neo31> ok i will try to install i386 deps
<pmcgowan> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/a/android/
<Neo31> i see, so the solution is to work on a 32bit system or to find a workaround (maybe by installing some 32bit libs?)
<pmcgowan> Neo31, but thats busted, I am trying to find the devs
<pmcgowan> I know folks are running on 64bbit
<pmcgowan> problem is everyone is on good friday holiday
<Neo31> yep that's it. This is for an app dev workshop I am preparing for tomorrow.
<pmcgowan> oh crap
<Neo31> I see
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, zbenjamin you guys still around?
<Neo31> I tried few days ago, but since I was on an early daily build live DVD i thought things will be good today after the final release.
<pmcgowan> it should have been fine all along
<pmcgowan> I happen to have 32 bit here for no good reason ;(
<Neo31> but the critical part is ubuntu-sdk and that is alreay solved :) thanks to you pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> good
<pmcgowan> Neo31, someone is sure to pop online, so maybe check back later
<Neo31> i will pmcgowan :)
<pmcgowan> day after release, no one around :)
<Neo31> I might need to restart once or twice to boot my main os or another live cd
<Neo31> just a little question pmcgowan
<Neo31> I think the emulator is i386 anyway and there should be some ia32 thing for 32bit compatibility.
<pmcgowan> right, I suspect the dependency is wrong maybe, and it should pull it in after install
<Neo31> shouldn't the 64bit package dependency be changed to meet these needs instead of missing a non existing 64 bit package?
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> thats what I dont understand
<Neo31> I will check that later on IRC and if this is what should happen I will fire a bug for the package maintainer
<Neo31> thanks for helping pmcgowan
<Neo31> have a good day :)
<pmcgowan> ok ttyl
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, BTW, your solution did work, but I put it in wrong. I didnt realize that ; was needed
<Aki-Thinkpad> !cookie justCarakas
<ubot2> Aki-Thinkpad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubot2> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Aki-Thinkpad> :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey I am having trouble with this html table I put in. I can't make the first column smaller with a line break, and so I get diverging formatting. http://imagebin.org/306303
<Aki-Thinkpad> see how the right app, there is little space between the columns, where as on the left, there is quite a bit?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I tried manually setting the column width with html table params, but that didnt work
<Aki-Thinkpad> width="70%"  in the td cell :)
<mhall119> pmcgowan: /Touch/Install?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, hi, no the sdk install page
<pmcgowan> mhall119, it doesn't work for trusty at all, since ubuntu-sdk is not from the PPA
<popey> pmcgowan: whats wrong with the emulator?
<pmcgowan> its from universe (today anyway)
<pmcgowan> popey, I suspect nothing, he must have added the multiverse repo incorrectly
<popey> multiverse is on by default, has been for ages
<pmcgowan> dunno then
<pmcgowan> he probably had a customer list
<pmcgowan> mhall119, popey also, we should add instructions for emulator on the sdk install page?
<popey> pmcgowan: not just emulator, click-reviewers-tools too
<popey> IMO the emulator should come with the sdk, not be separate
<pmcgowan> not sure
<pmcgowan> its a monster
<popey> is it?
<popey> Size: 1659916
<popey> Size: 8935370
<popey> hm, okay
<popey> Size: 40343310
<pmcgowan> but should be easy to get from qtc
<pmcgowan> not sure we did that yet
<pmcgowan> anyway he tried to apt-get the sdk and it didnt work, I guess becuase he turned of universe and multiverse
<pmcgowan> I thought one needed to enable those, no?
<pmcgowan> been so long since I clean installed
<popey> ubuntu-sdk is in universe
<pmcgowan> yeah I know
<pmcgowan> is it on in new installs?
<popey> they're on by default in new installs yes
<pmcgowan> popey, ok, I thought not
<pmcgowan> so maybe docs are fine
<mhall119> pmcgowan: bzoltan: should we tell Trusty users to use the archive version instead of the PPA version of the SDK?
<popey> i thought we decided to use the ppa always, so we can deliver updates quickly
<mhall119> that's what I thought too
<pmcgowan> right we did
<pmcgowan> but today at least the PPA has no trusty version of ubuntu-sdk
<mhall119> bzoltan: ^^ why doesn't it?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I think everyone is holidaze today
<pmcgowan> but I dont see one
<zbenjamin> pmcgowan: now back
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I assume all the other packages are in the ppa for trusty
<pmcgowan> just the meta is not, but it should be now forward
<pmcgowan> zbenjamin, was trying to help a dev earlier but he's gone now
<pmcgowan> zbenjamin, just noticed the release ppa does not have a ubuntu-sdk package for trusty
<popey> does it need it?
<popey> i mean, whether you add the ppa or not, if you then "apt-get install ubuntu-sdk" you'll get the sdk..
<zbenjamin> pmcgowan: zoltan is handling the ppa usually
<pmcgowan> popey, right, it only needs it if the meta info changes
<pmcgowan> popey, I was concerned we needed to tell folks to enable universe and multiverse but you clarified that for me
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: because Trusty has the trusty version
<bzoltan> mhall119: ^^
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, right, so its ok today but at some point may be needed in the ppa
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: when the U is open and when we start to push to U our changes I will backport to the T in the PPA
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, instructions "imply" the sdk ppa is all thats required to install, the dev had removed universe from is sources list
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, vg
<bzoltan> pmcgowan:  I did not not backport to S beacuse the Qt5.2 packages are missing
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> well, we should support S and T
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, I think we agreed to target last release and last LTS
<camron> If I wanted to use a c/c++ lib, I would have to create a qml wrapper?
<bzoltan> pmcgowan:  Yes, the S backporting is going to happen when Mirv has time to backport the Qt5.2 dependencies
<pmcgowan> mhall119, still about?
<pmcgowan> do we have docs on how to make a webapps on d.u.c?
<pmcgowan> nm
<pmcgowan> ah we do but its outdated
<mhall119> yeah, it hasn't been updated in a while
<mhall119> and since Unity8 doesn't support it yet anyway, it hasn't been a big concern
<pmcgowan> mhall119, but no way for folks to know how to make one for phone?
<pmcgowan> how are they working it out?
<pmcgowan> like how to use the container?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: oh, you mean create a click package for a website?
<pmcgowan> you're back
<mhall119> I thought you meant the webapps integration, which is what is on developer.u.c right now
<pmcgowan> yeah
<pmcgowan> well both but right now for touch
<mhall119> I don't think we have anything for that, since it's mostly creating a .desktop with the right webbrowser-app flags in the Exec= line
<mhall119> alex_abreu: do you know if we have anymore info that that?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, one of the devs converted a qml webview to webapp but he did it wrong, thats why I asked
<pmcgowan> I am jutst trying to copy the others but having some issues
<mhall119> right, we need to put something up, we just don't have it atm
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ok, would take much
<pmcgowan> er would not
<pmcgowan> mhall119, so my webapp isnt running and I cant figure out why
<mhall119> pmcgowan: pastebin your .desktop and manifest.json please
<mhall119> apparmor .json too
<pmcgowan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7278458/
<pmcgowan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7278459/
<pmcgowan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7278461/
<pmcgowan> trying to help adrian with his app
<pmcgowan> but I just get black screen
<pmcgowan> well my url pattern is wrong but thats not it
<Neo31> pmcgowan, i was able to install ubuntu-emulator trusty 64bit (this time from an installed system not a live system)
<pmcgowan> Neo31, ok good, yeha it should have worked
<mhall119> hmm, everything looks in order
<pmcgowan> so it seems to me too
<mhall119> jdstrand: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7278461/ using the right apparmor template for a webapp?
<pmcgowan> let me fix that url
<pmcgowan> mhall119, is there a way to clear out all of the files for an installed app?
<pmcgowan> uninstall seems to clean up
<mhall119> click unregister
<mhall119> should do it
<pmcgowan> thanks mhall119
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-19
<asdfood> where can I see app showdown submissions?
<asdfood> or get them
<mhall119> asdfood: they've all been submitted to the store, I don't know if they've all been published though
<Snake2k> Anyone know how I can contribute to the ubuntu touch messaging app?
<Snake2k> that thing needs some massive work lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> #ubuntu+1 is invite only; Shucks :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> Just to confirm; qml atm doesnt have any easy way to execute system commands at the moment, right?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Do i have to write a c++ function, or (can't remember) is there a Qt library I can import?
<danielholm> in which package is SystemSettings 1.0?
<ogra_> hmm, does anyone know how to tell my app buttons to not emit a haptic effect ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> why can't I add a c++ class to my qml project?
<DanChapman> Aki-Thinkpad: How are you trying to do it?
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, new file or project> files and classes > c++ class; Inherits QObject
<Aki-Thinkpad> DanChapman, It just says it can't be added. Anyways I am trying something
<Aki-Thinkpad> let me get back to you in 10 minutes, and if I'm not successful... fill in the blank
<DanChapman> Aki-Thinkpad: ok then :-)
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<daker> ogra_: i think it should work out of the box, do you use Button elem ?
<ogra_> daker, i want it disabled :)
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/AbstractButton.qml#L85
<asdlol_> ubuntu sdk doesn't scale like other UIs
<Aki-Thinkpad> gahh.... executing system commands from qml is not easy >:/
<qtros> mhall119 ping
<qtros> Guys guys guys! It's very important! Seems that I've found bug in JS execution in SDK. Code works in different ways whichever you run it - with debugger or without. Please, run this simple project http://yadi.sk/d/FIKD_SvuMn2Xn  with Ctrl+R and F5 and give both outputs!
<qtros> On my machine (SDK based on Qt 5.0.2) I can see different results (works fine with debugger and badly without)
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtros, are you looking for verification? Have you filed a bug report?
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad no, only few minutes ago I understood it - in Qt 5.2 some code works fine, but in Qt 5.2.1 the same code fails, but works fine if you run it with debugger
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtros, was reading something about a recent bug that projects with a - in it, are just not running
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad with what in it?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dash -
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad no no, I am not about projects, I am about JS code execution
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad much much much much more dangerous bug
<Aki-Thinkpad> oh o_o
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad yep
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad that's why I say "Important"
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtros, you file a bug report though?
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad I'll try to notify somebody, it can be better than report
<Aki-Thinkpad> :)
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad reports sometimes are to slow, but this is critical situation
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtros, in my experience, it depends on the components. I don't think anyone has even bothered looking at my compiz bugs, but when it comes to ubuntu-sdk items, a fix was created literally that day.
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtros, also if you file it, I don't mind testing to verify, and then we can try and mark it as critical
<qtros>  Aki-Thinkpad can you provide an url for doing it?
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtros, yah sure!
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtros, just to be clear; this is a bug with ubuntu sdk?
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad hmm... seems that it's bug in Qt
<qtros> Aki-Thinkpad if so I know where I should report it
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtros, oh, in that case, that is a bit different
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtros, they have their own bug management system; I honestly would go to #qt ; Its a busy channel which would more than likely pick up your request right away
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay I am a bit confused here... No where in my code do I have a PopOver{ element, and yet my program starts with a popover ...
<Aki-Thinkpad> I used the tabbed ui template, and took some existing code, shoving it into there.
<Aki-Thinkpad> This just confuses me... why does a popover exist?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I havnt added it yet
<Aki-Thinkpad> and I have no clue how to add buttons to it >:/
<Aki-Thinkpad> mmmm apparently Mainview { includes it automatically
<Aki-Thinkpad> bah; its right there in the docs > Shucks on me :P
<zonovroman> Good morning/afternoon/evening(my case)/night all!
<Aki-Thinkpad> hmmmmm that is strange
<Aki-Thinkpad> so I got my app to the point where I can execute commands
<Aki-Thinkpad> and it seems to be working for the most part, except
<Aki-Thinkpad> i cant create text files using >
<Aki-Thinkpad> any ideas why? Any workarounds?
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah wait...
<Aki-Thinkpad> wierd
<Aki-Thinkpad> YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSssss
<Aki-Thinkpad> WOWOWRKRKINGG!!!
<Aki-Thinkpad> so happy :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> :D
<Chyzwar> yoyo How to exit from fullscreen mode in ubuntu SDk
<Chyzwar> ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Chyzwar, o_O
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec
<Aki-Thinkpad> let me try
<Aki-Thinkpad> press alt to get the hud, and type "full screen"
<Aki-Thinkpad> Chyzwar, ^
<Aki-Thinkpad> err, assuming you are using unity
<Aki-Thinkpad> oh
<Aki-Thinkpad> nvm
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah how do you exit full screen ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> lol
<Chyzwar> I tried F11, but no success.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Chyzwar, I tried yelling at it, also no success
<Aki-Thinkpad> Chyzwar, going to attempt spitting on it.
<Chyzwar> like always, I have good intentions, and he stuff happen
<qtros> popey ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-20
<Aki-Thinkpad> how do you unfullscreen in qtcreator?
<Aki-Thinkpad> nvm
<Aki-Thinkpad> wow this google thing is useful :P
<qtros> popey ping
<qtros> mhall119 ping
<alaak> Hi. I still get an error when trying to upload a new version for my Ubuntu Touch App. Is there already anything known, when this will get fixed?
<daker> alaak: can you get the full backtrace of the server response ?
<alaak> {"traceback": "Traceback (most recent call last):\n  File \"/srv/pkgme-service.canonical.com/production/pkgme-service/sourcecode/../src/djpkgme/tasks.py\", line 536, in run\n    logger=self.get_logger())\n  File \"/srv/pkgme-service.canonical.com/production/pkgme-service/sourcecode/../src/djpkgme/client.py\", line 66, in submit_to_myapps\n    raise CallbackError(url, 'PUT', response.status, content)\nCallbackError: PUT to ht
<alaak> click-scan-complete/291/ got response 400:\nPiston/0.2.3rc1 (Django 1.5.4) crash report:\n\nMethod signature does not match.\n\nSignature should be: upload_id\n", "type": "CallbackError"}
<alaak> that is the stacktrace.
<daker> alaak: ok thanks
<daker> beuno: ^
<daker> or james_w`
<mhall119> qtros: pong
<qtros> mhall119 Hello! As you may know I am participating in App Showdown with TwimGo. But yesterday I've found that it doesn't work properly under Qt 5.2.1 (https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-38451). How I can notify judges about it? They should test it on 5.0 (not 14.04 in another words)
<Elleo> qtros: at a guess from glancing at that I'd guess it's probably not a Qt bug exactly, but is rather due to qreal now being a double on arm instead of a float
<Elleo> that's just my vague intuition though, haven't looked in to your code in detail
<Elleo> but that'd seem a likely culprit since that changed in recent versions of the qt packages
<qtros> Elleo but how console.log() fixes it then?
<qtros> Elleo as far as I know qmlscene is not multithreaded
<qtros> Elleo I mean that console output can change behavior of multithreaded programs as far as I know
<qtros> Elleo and just want to note - I tested it on my x86 desktop too
<qtros> Elleo also affected
<qtros> mhall119 should I contact judges myself or you can notify them (and prove that the app works well)? I would be very grateful! ;)
<wolter> If I solve a bug in a personal branch, to which branch should I propose the merge? Stable, trunk?
<nikwen> I would suggest trunk because that's the current development version.
<wolter> Thanks
<wolter> Is there a quick way of merging two branches with no common ancestors and having bzr solve all of the conflicts?
<wolter> I see it easier to just pull from scratch the branch I will propose merge to and then modify the files I have changed
<Ahmad> Hi
<Thorondor> Hi
<Thorondor> Hi, I've been reading about the devel environment for Touch, and decided to start my experimentation with a "QML Extension Library + Tabbed UI". I thought this was a C++ application with UI designed using Qml, but seems like it's something different
<Thorondor> Any feedback?
<Thorondor> My confusion started after reading that a "Tabbed UI" project is Qml only.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-13
<zsombi_> mhall119: if you want to catch it anywhere, you must choose a component (i.e. Page) and catch it there.
<zsombi_> mhall119: see http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-keys.html
<Guest7105> Hello ？ I add a PushClient component in .qml file, and in .apparmor file add "push-notification-client" policy, the PushClient signal an error:qml: GOT ERROR bad auth
<Guest7105> which hero can help me ?
<Guest7105> when I add "ubuntu-push-helper" template in .apparmor file,  my application will crash, at the same time report the following information:UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file
<Guest7105> please help me ？
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, hey, is there a way to translate the .desktop file from a qmake based project?
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: good question, i think not atm
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> mivoligo, hey ho
<mivoligo> mzanetti: nice stopwatch :D
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> when I saw noone managed to do that yet I was a bit disappointed and did it myself
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what I really need to ask you is the "speed" limit for enemies
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I set something like "20" but it's not much faster then "4"
<mzanetti> mivoligo, erm... I find that hard to believe
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm.. I thought maybe there's a upper limit for "speed"
<mzanetti> mivoligo, well, is it faster, no?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, if you want you can also use 100 for the speed. then it should be much faster
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it is faster but not 5 times
<mzanetti> ah, that could be... let me look up the formula
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo, qreal diff = (m_engine->stepSize() + 0.001 * m_speed) * m_engine->gameSpeed();
<mzanetti> basically setting it to 10 should make it twice as fast as 1
<mzanetti> or something like that
<mivoligo> ah ok
<mivoligo> back to enemies.json then :D
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, logged it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1443351
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443351 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) ".desktop file is not translated for qmake based projects" [Undecided,New]
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw are you going to do the tower rotating thing? Without rotating is not that bad but with it would be nicer :)
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ok thx
<mzanetti> mivoligo, hmm... good question...
<mzanetti> mivoligo, I'll try to give it a look soonish
<mivoligo> mzanetti: thanks
<mivoligo> speed 100 is working nice :D
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> that will be a fast one
<mhall119> zsombi_: I'm doing iton the Page now, but if I click the Header of a page on a page stack, the Page component doesn't get focus
<zsombi_> mhall119: uhm. I'm sorry, I don't get what the key handling has to do with teh mouse/touch events
<mhall119> zsombi_: I think it has to do with focus scopes, and the fact that the Header's is different from the Page's
<zsombi_> mhall119: key events should also go to non-focused items...
<zsombi_> mhall119: they don't seem to...
<mhall119> zsombi_: what I'm trying to do is catch an F5 key press on a page to refresh it's content, but if I clicked on the header instead of the content of the Page, it won't work
<zsombi_> mhall119: right, as keys seem to go only to the focused item, in which case it'll be the header...
<mhall119> zsombi_: currently my code looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815509/
<zsombi_> mhall119: we should have sthing in the header, like Keys.forwardTo: []
<zsombi_> mhall119: file a bug to t1mp
<mhall119> zsombi_: t1mp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1443424
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443424 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Header blocks key press events from reaching it's Page" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi_> mhall119: thx!
<zsombi_> mhall119: thinking of that bug, forwarding key events is not straight forward, as you may want to navigate between the header actions, so in that case the events should not be forwarded to the page at all. so it can be that it is more like works as desired than a bug
<mhall119> zsombi_: could we forward anythign that's not being used by the Header?
<zsombi_> mhall119: it all depends on the UX constraints, i.e. if they want to handle horizontal arrows to navivate between the actions, then other keys (except TAB/SHIFT+TAB) could be forwarded, yes
<zsombi_> but I bet you'd also want those, right?
<zsombi_> mhall119: so far we did not get any directions on how to show the focused element, if you'd have that, then it would be visible, that once you papped on the Header that grabs the focus, your content on teh page is no longer highlighted, so you should not even try to navigate there
<mhall119> zsombi_: yes, but for keys that actually do something when the header has focus I would accept requiring the user to click the content portion of the page
<t1mp> zsombi_, mhall119: seems tricky..
<zsombi_> s/papped/tapped
<zsombi_> mhall119: yes... as said, right now you don't see whos' having teh focus...
<t1mp> zsombi_: perhaps we should allow keybindings to be attached to actions which are in the header?
<zsombi_> t1mp: what keybindings?
<mhall119> zsombi_: I guess what I really need is a way to attack Keys.onPressed to "the current top of the PageStack" which would be both the Header and Page
<mhall119> s/attack/attach/
<t1mp> zsombi_: F5
<zsombi_> t1mp: ah, yes, planned with menus :)
<zsombi_> t1mp: shortcut is the right term :)
<mhall119> that might work, yeah
<t1mp> zsombi_: ok
<zsombi_> t1mp: see Menu API document, and enjoy :)
<t1mp> zsombi_: still the header shold not 'eat' them if they are defined in a menu
<mhall119> on a different note, is there a plan to add a 'color' property to an action for coloring it's icon?
<zsombi_> t1mp: right, as they will also be in teh Action
<zsombi_> mhall119: nope
<zsombi_> mhall119: Action is a generic thing, coloring is the control specific part
<mhall119> :/ ok
<zsombi_> mhall119: so if you want to have colors somewhere, you must use it in place
<zsombi_> t1mp: however, an Action should only grab the shortcuts when active, so if in a menu, it should only grab it if the menu is active
<zsombi_> t1mp: think about teh stock actions, which may not even be used in a page.... you should not activate an action if not used
<t1mp> zsombi_: stock actions?
<zsombi_> t1mp: so when the header's actions are active (i.e. shown on teh page) the shortcuts should be triggerable. And if one header element is focused, the navigation keys should move the focus in between elements and not forwarded to the Page
<zsombi_> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> what are stock actions?
<zsombi_> t1mp: imagoine you declare all your app's actions in a file, you call them stock actions
<t1mp> zsombi_: if you have an app on your desktop, the shortcuts are always active, also when the menu is closed
<zsombi_> t1mp: because those actions are also active
<zsombi_> t1mp: but you may overrule a shortcut with a "local" action, meaning you'd have two actions with teh same shortcut, so only the current context one should be activated then
<t1mp> yeah
<kalikiana> t1mp: another review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationManual/+merge/254753
<karni> Is there a way to ensure an Ubuntu One account is created without actually going through all steps described in this guide? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/online-accounts-developer-guide/ - it seems artifical to show a list with a single item, becase only one Ubuntu One account is supported. What I'm trying to achieve is, when there's no U1 account, the PushClient can't set-up itself (as it uses U1), so I simply want ...
<karni> ... to pop open an account configuration page (I would assume, same as accountService.authenticate(), just without that whole account list boilerplate)
<karni> or is it expected for apps that use U1 to show "hey, please select your account [ 1 account on the list ]" ?
<ogra_> why does everyone suddenly produce stopwatch apps ...
<ogra_> (and why does nobody add an egg time to his !!!)
<ogra_> *timer
<mhall119> zsombi_: BTW, instead of linking to upstream, you can link to our version of the docs: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.Keys/
<nik90> ogra_: because a timer app is dead on arrival without platform support
<ogra_> nik90, pfft ... so i have to eat hard boiled eggs because of bzoltan ?
<nik90> ogra_: isn't that the golden rule? blame bzoltan for everything .. and he accepts it like a gentleman?
 * nik90 ducks
<ogra_> i dont want him to accept it ! i want creamy eggs !!
 * ogra_ stomps his foot and shakes his cane
<ogra_> :)
<bzoltan> nik90: yes, that is what I do... what did I screw up again?
<nik90> bzoltan: well this time you did nothing wrong...just me and ogra_ taking a stab at you for no reason ;-) ...
<bzoltan> ogra_: creamy egg? That is easy ... 43.5C for 36 minutes :)
 * nik90 blames the universe for no timer support in ubuntu touch
<bzoltan> nik90: ogra_: I actually did propose tp use the same timerd as used in meego, but the idea was dropped.
<ogra_> bzoltan, so if i twist your head, will you start ticking ... and will you ring in 36min ? :P
<ogra_> well, we need something :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  with my limted knowledge about human anatomy... no, I doubt :)
<ogra_> though indeed your app could fake that ... compute the right time to set an alarm and use that instaed ...
<nik90> ogra_: yes but not with the current alarm backend that we have
<ogra_> with a detached faked UI
<nik90> ogra_: it would show up in the indicator and would require patches in various levels
<ogra_> ouch
<nik90> ogra_: we are planning for a much simpler new alarms backend, but that work will only start next cycle
<nik90> ogra_: where we essentially a simple Dbus API where the SDK talks directly to indicator-datetime
<nik90> which right now is a bit complicated due to the EDS middle man
<ogra_> yeah, that sounds good
<nik90> ogra_: and this is the reasoning I will provide everytime *somebody* complains about lack of timer :P
<t1mp> kalikiana: another review done. I left some comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationManual/+merge/254753
<pendigging> recently updated docker app docker 1.5.0.002 fails to install on ubuntu core dev 15.04
<pendigging> ubuntu@localhost:/var/log$ sudo snappy install docker docker      8 MB     [====================================================================================================================================================]    OK     ERROR: Could not generate AppArmor profile for 'docker_docker_1.5.0.002.json'. Skipping Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/snappy-systemd/systemd-snappyhook", line 198, in 
<ogra_> pendigging, snappy questions should go to #snappy
<pendigging> So, noted.   Thanks.   I will go there.
<rickspencer3> hey, I just saw that there is no suru icon for import
<rickspencer3> what are folks using for that?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hey, is there a current "best" doc to use for content hub?
<rickspencer3> I want to add import functionality by importing content in a text document
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, sorry, in a meeting
<t1mp> rickspencer3: perhaps the 'plus' icon?\
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, no problem
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I'm using this in the meantime: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<rickspencer3> tyt
<kenvandine> that's probably the best one right now
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I assume this means that I don't have one of the necessary objects set up correctly??
<rickspencer3> void ContentTransfer::setTransfer(com::ubuntu::content::Transfer*) No valid transfer object passed: QObject(0x0)
<rickspencer3> bool ContentTransfer::start() Transfer can't be started
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, can you pastebin your code somewhere and i'll take a look after this sprint meeting
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/flash2/view/head:/Main.qml
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, you are using the default peer for Documents
<kenvandine> which there is none
<kenvandine> you need to use the peer picker
<rickspencer3> uh
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I'm just sort of copy and pasting from here:
<rickspencer3> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so I need to change content peer to be contentpicker?
<kenvandine> yeah, that would work for say pictures
<kenvandine> because we have a default peer for it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so, I really am not sure what to do now
<rickspencer3> just want to import a text file, tbh
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, hang on :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer/view/head:/hub-importer.qml#L278
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, for an example
<rickspencer3> wow, that looks pretty complicated
<rickspencer3> I expected it would be more like traditional dialog code
<renatu> charles_, any update on silo 8?
<rickspencer3> "system please let me pick a document"
<kenvandine> you could use a dialog there if you like
<kenvandine> my example uses a page
<renatu> charles_, can we build it again?
<charles_> renatu, in a meeting, will ping you ack
<kenvandine> but, some folks have had problems using a dialog
<charles_> renatu, yes, will do
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, well, what I mean by that is that most systems have a few lines of code to accomplish this
<rickspencer3> and one or maybe 2 objects
<kenvandine> it's just one component for the peer picker
<kenvandine> ContentPeerPicker
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, not sure what you mean
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, let me ask the question differently ...
<rickspencer3> if I want to allow the user to import a text file, what is the easiest way to do that?
<kenvandine> you can use the ContentPeerPicker any way you like, but i prefer in as a Page
<kenvandine> s/in/it/
<kenvandine> the ContentPeerPicker will show the available apps to import for the type
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I still don't understand, sorry
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> CotentPeerPicker is a component that I need to host in the UI somewhere
<rickspencer3> ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i like to use it as a page on the pagestack
<kenvandine> it's designed to be full screen
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, oh, I have tabs in my UI, so I thought a page stack was not good for that
<rickspencer3> like, hard to mix page stacks and tabs
<kenvandine> i haven't used tabs lately
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, in any case, so I need to create a contentPeerPicker
<kenvandine> but you could just make it fill the current tab
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> then I need to set up connections?
<charles> renatu, silo 8 build restarted
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, that code looks very complicated
<kenvandine> you just need to know when activeTransfer is charged
<kenvandine> so just one signal you care about
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, and inside that signal I handle the text file that I got?
<rickspencer3> so I need 2 objects
<kenvandine> you get the item out of the items
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> ContentTransfer.items will be a list of ContentItem
<kenvandine> ContentItem.url will be the file uri
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> let me give it a try with the simple case, just a content peer picker and a connections
<kenvandine> let me know how it goes
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so, I just let the peer picker live at app start up, and make it visible in some way at the user's request?
<kenvandine> sure
<kalikiana> t1mp: damn, you're finding good stuff. and even though it wasn't the solution your comment led me to find a way to ditch the sleep! https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationManual/+merge/254753
<mhall119> zsombi_: t1mp: Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Standard.hovered doesn't seem to work for me
<mhall119> I put an onHoveredChanged on my list item delegate, and it's never triggered
<mhall119> zsombi_: setting the ListView.currentIndex did work to enable keyboard navigation,but I can't make it change the style of the delegate to show the user which one has focus
<mhall119> neither selected nor hovered seem to change
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so, you can't use ContentPeerPicker in a dialog, and you can't use PageStack with tabs, so, you can't use ContentPeerPicker with tabs?
<renatu> charles, thanks
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i'm sure you can
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^
<kenvandine> have you seen anything using it with tabs?
<rickspencer3> ok, let me kick the qml around a bit
<Elleo> rickspencer3: you can use the peer picker in a dialog, there's an example of that in the webbrowser-app
<mhall119> rickspencer3: you can use pagestack with tabs under a very narrow set of circumstances
<kenvandine> Elleo, but didn't the address book app run into problems in a dialog?
<Elleo> rickspencer3: well, inside a popover anyway
<rickspencer3> does it now seem like we should have a picker dialog component that just does all this easily?
<Elleo> kenvandine: that's fixed
<kenvandine> ah right
<Elleo> kenvandine: that was due to us not setting the parent on the dialog iirc
<Elleo> kenvandine: so it didn't get destroyed properly
<kenvandine> yeah, i remember now
<rickspencer3> ok, if a page inside the dialog and put the picker inside the page, it mostly works
<t1mp> kalikiana: let me see what you did..
<t1mp> kalikiana: do you still need the rotating.wait_for(False)?
<t1mp> mhall119: that comes from this line in AbstractButton:     property bool hovered: __acceptEvents && mouseArea.containsMouse
<t1mp> mhall119: not sure what could break it.. perhaps ListViews do something weird?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so, I got this far:
<rickspencer3> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/flash2/view/head:/components/ImportDialog.qml
<t1mp> mhall119: the "selected" property you have to set to true.. then a Rectangle should be rendered at the background of the list item
<kalikiana> t1mp: hmmm maybe not, I'll check
<rickspencer3> but in the emulator, the contentpeerpicker always says that nothing can offer the content type
<rickspencer3> I tried Documents, All, and Pictures
<rickspencer3> and I installed the file browser
<kalikiana> t1mp: indeed it's no longer needed, pushed
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, so you doesn't seen any apps, weird
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks, looks good
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, do you think it could be because it is on the emulator?
<kenvandine> shouldn't be
<kenvandine> you have gallery installed, so Pictures should certainly show gallery
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^ thoughts on rickspencer3's peer picker in a dialog?
<rickspencer3> let me actually make sure that gallery is installed
<Elleo> rickspencer3: do you have the content_exchange permission?
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> haha
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<Elleo> :)
<kenvandine> i should have asked that first :)
<rickspencer3> every. damn. time.
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> it'd be nice if the SDK monitored the syslog for denials and prompted developers about the permissions they're missing for features they're using
<rickspencer3> still not working
<Elleo> rickspencer3: have you bumped up the version number? not sure if permission changes get accounted for if the package version hasn't changed
<Elleo> iirc that used to be the case, not sure if it still is
<rickspencer3> well, I'm just running it from the sdk, but I'll try bumping the version
<Elleo> ah yeah, the SDK should do a complete uninstall I think, so shouldn't hit that
<rickspencer3> \o/
<bzoltan> Elleo: your idea just landed on the SDK feature pool
<Elleo> bzoltan: awesome :)
<rickspencer3> Elleo, bumping the version did it
<Elleo> rickspencer3: ah, great :)
<rickspencer3> so, maybe later this week, I'll see if I can turn my dialog into something reusable
<rickspencer3> seems liked you should be able to go:
<rickspencer3> ImportDialog {
<rickspencer3>  onContentSelected: {}
<rickspencer3> }
<Elleo> yeah, might be good to have some slightly higher level API for common content picking cases
<rickspencer3> I would default to ContentType.All, but let the developer change that
<mhall119> zsombi_: I got it working, I have to call forceActiveFocus() on the PageStack.currentPage every time it changed, should this be the default behavior?
<kalikiana> btw does contenthub have any list of past files? or does it have to be maintained by the app?
<Elleo> kalikiana: content-hub forgets about transfers as soon as they're completed/aborted
<kalikiana> Elleo: so that means the list used in the examples is something I'd have to save in u1db? https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Content.ContentHub/
<Elleo> kalikiana: what're you wanting to store the transfer info for?
<kalikiana> Elleo: long term I'd like my app to be able to edit files, and display a list of files to open
<Elleo> kalikiana: you don't really need a list of the past transfers though do you? just list the files in the directory you're storing incoming files in?
<kalikiana> Elleo: hmm effectively yes
<kalikiana> now that you mention it, I could probably use http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qt-labs-folderlistmodel-folderlistmodel.html
<kalikiana> thanks!
<Elleo> kalikiana: cool :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, Elleo may I assume that if I have this url, I can simply open the file and read it now?
<rickspencer3> file:///home/phablet/.cache/flash.rickspencer3/HubIncoming/5/text.txt
<rickspencer3> i.e. it's working up the point where my app has access to the file?
<Elleo> rickspencer3: yep
<rickspencer3> \o/
<rickspencer3> good point at which to take a break :)
<Elleo> :)
<mhall119> Elleo: kenvandine: what's the proper way of getting a file out of ~/.cache/ and into the app's folder when transfering via content hub?
<kenvandine> mhall119, ContentItem.move()
<mhall119> kenvandine: does that return true if the move fails but the fallback to copy succeeds?
<DS-McGuire> ballons, you are in the Help App team correct?
<kenvandine> mhall119, i think so
<kenvandine> mhall119, basically it returns true if the file ends up in the place you expected it to be
<mhall119> ok, I think my issue is with U1db then
<zsombi_> [17:31:38] <mhall119> zsombi_: BTW, instead of linking to upstream, you can link to our version of the docs: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.Keys/
<zsombi_> mhall119: tbh, it was easier for me to find it on Qt.io... our doc is pretty messy...
<zsombi_> [19:00:15] <mhall119> zsombi_: setting the ListView.currentIndex did work to enable keyboard navigation,but I can't make it change the style of the delegate to show the user which one has focus
<zsombi_> mhall119: as said, we don't have any hint from design on how shoudl we show the focus
<mhall119> zsombi_: our doc will be getting better shortly
<zsombi_> [19:38:03] <mhall119> zsombi_: I got it working, I have to call forceActiveFocus() on the PageStack.currentPage every time it changed, should this be the default behavior?
<zsombi_> mhall119: nope
<mhall119> zsombi_: is there any way *I* can define how to show focus? I believe I could if one of the ListItem.Standard's properties changed
<zsombi_> mhall119: That'll be really nice... the "under development" is reeeeaaallllly outdated, the Ubuntu.Components
<zsombi_> mhall119: you can "define" by drawing somethiong if a component is focus... it should be done on StyledItem level
<mhall119> zsombi_: the "under development" is still in the docs packages
<zsombi_> mhall119: I meant this https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/development/
<zsombi_> mhall119: I cannot see the other
<mhall119> zsombi_: everything on that part of the site is imported from doc packages in the archive
<mhall119> zsombi_: so ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc in utopic's archive
<zsombi_> mhall119: my only concern is that both the stable and the development snapshot docs are the same :(
<zsombi_> so one cannot be sure what is a stable and a development doc
<mhall119> zsombi_: both "current" and "development" URLs point to the same docs right now
<mhall119> because the current stable framework version is also the most recent framework version
<mhall119> unless bzoltan has created a ubuntu-sdk-15.04 framework
<zsombi_> mhall119: yeah... and we've already released 1.2, which belongs to 15.04...
<zsombi_> and you cannot see those docs anywhere
<mhall119> zsombi_: but there's no way for app devs to target that
<mhall119> so there are no docs telling them to try
<zsombi_> mhall119: even the 14.10 is not up to date
<mhall119> again, once we have a new framework defined that includes those updates, we can upload the docs for it
<mhall119> zsombi_: what is out of date?
<zsombi_> mhall119: ServiceProperties component is missing, Haptics singleton as well...
<zsombi_> mhall119: it should be under Ubuntu.Components
<mhall119> Ubuntu.Components.ServiceProperties?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I am not the one who creates frameworks. lool is the one.
<zsombi_> mhall119: yes, as component
<mhall119> zsombi_: is it in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc in utopic's archive?
<zsombi_> as well as Ubuntu.Components.Haptics
<mhall119> zsombi_: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc_1.1.1279+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1_all.deb is what I'm using
<ahoneybun> unity-voice-service
<mhall119> I don't see either component in the extracted .deb package
<zsombi_> mhall119: that' sbad, we had to release them post-RTM deadline for the OtherVibrate feature support...
<zsombi_> mhall119: it might have been released later than 7th of October
<zsombi_> mhall119: but yes, it had been released for 1.1, so should be there
<mhall119> zsombi_: update the doc file in the archive and it will get imported
<zsombi_> mhall119: ok, however you might need to use some later package if available
<zsombi_> mhall119: we had to add API later due to some unplanned features...
<mhall119> zsombi_: tell me where I can download the package from
<zsombi_> mhall119: uhh... I have to check that, I'll let U know tomorrow
<renatu> Mirv, ping
<nik90> mhall119: it is possible to target Ubuntu.Components 1.2 using the 14.10 framework on the 15.04 devel images
<nik90> mhall119: and considering that RTM will rebase on vivid soon, it should also be visible in the docs for developers to prepare for that
<balloons> nik90, where are you at with clock app and tests? did everything get sorted or no?
<nik90> balloons: Sry I haven't sorted it out and frankly I am not getting the motivation to fix that.
<nik90> Part of why I have just fixed some other minor stuff in the clock.
<nik90> sry
<balloons> nik90, I'm not here to beat you into submission :-) Just wondering if you needed help or not. Sounds like it's morphed into something quite painful
<nik90> balloons: I know, but I am just feeling guilty for not putting more effort into it. Its just that the whole bootstrapping thing is way too much work and I have some serious issues with vivid on the phone where I can no longer develop apps without constantly rebooting my phone.
<balloons> If there's anything you want to point me at, feel free to. I'll slot some time to have a look at it this week. And don't worry, I won't bug you further about it :-)
<balloons> nik90, that's not great news to hear, but it is honest. Obviously that's not something that can continue
<mhall119> nik90: Ubuntu.Components 1.2 was not part of the 14.10 framework, so we can't tell if a given device that has the 14.10 framework also has the 1.2 components
<nik90> balloons: I don't know why others aren't noticing bug 1429415, but it really annoys the hell out of me. and that's partly why I am avoiding vivid unless I am absolutely required to test a clock app MP on it.
<ubot5> bug 1429415 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unable to enter password in the lock screen after using Qtcreator to run apps on the device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429415
<nik90> mhall119: hmm that's true..I guess that boils down to the lack of a official ubuntu-sdk-15.10-dev1 framework.
<mhall119> yup
<newsages> hi all
<newsages> if I have one QJsonArray on C++ where is the best mode to store? 1 U1db document for all array or x Document for x rows in Array?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-14
<Mirv> renatu: pong
<Mirv> renatu: so the qtpim has been QA sign-off:d but I'm not publishing it since you didn't specify what you pinged for :)
<David______> Hi guys
<David______> Is there any chance to use another IDE to develop ubuntu phone apps than QT Creator ?
<David______> For examle with CodeLite ?
<brendand> David______, yes but there is not a lot of documentation about using the toolchain independently of the SDK
<t1mp> David______, brendand: there is this blog post from yesterday https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/
<brendand> t1mp, well aint that a co-inky-dink :)
<t1mp> thanks to zbenjamin :)
<zbenjamin> David______: QtCreator will give you much more than just building the project. Also deployment and on device debugging
<David______> Plus a big licence chaos
<David______> If i want to build a app for commercial use.
<brendand> David______, ??? nope
<brendand> David______, besides the tool you use to develop your code has no impact on licensing
<brendand> David______, that would come from the UI toolkit, which you can hardly avoid using anyway
<brendand> David______, and afaik there are no licensing issues there
<David______> ahh ok..
<David______> if i use qt creator wihout the qt framework right ?
<David______> Because in any other project we use CodeLite with WxWidgets. So it would be nice to use the same IDE for Ubuntu Phone apps
<brendand> David______, so you're asking if you can use the SDK and not have to open source your code? you want your app to be closed source?
<David______> yes
<brendand> David______, there aren't any impediments to that coming from either Qt or our SDK
<brendand> at least i'm pretty sure - t1mp probably knows for sure
<brendand> David______, what is WxWidgets?
<David______> http://www.wxwidgets.org/
<David______> Cross-Plattform Gui lib
<David______> very nice
<brendand> David______, ahhh. i'm not so sure it will work on Ubuntu Touch
<brendand> but maybe
<David______> ok..at the first step it will be enough to run a service on ubuntu phone... compiled with gcc...
<David______> without any gui
<David______> is it possible to compile via gcc any run the app as a service in a ubuntu phone enviroment ?
<David______> imho it should work...
<mcphail> David______: ubuntu apps have very restrictive apparmor profiles, designed to limit what you can do
<David______> hmmm
<David______> I thought that the ubuntu phone os is able to run as a full ubuntu installation ( like on the pc ).
<David______> with the full desktop etc. If you plug it into a monitor :-)
<mcphail> David______: underneath everything is a slightly-modified install, but Ubuntu apps are treated as a special case and are different from standard .debs
<mcphail> David______: the idea is to allow apps to be trusted
<David______> Is there any plans to support those features ?
<bzoltan> David______: Yes, you can use the SDK tools to create close source applications
<David______> :-) nice...
<David______> with or without QT-Creator ? :-)
<bzoltan> David______:  QtCreator is an important part of the SDK tools, but you can do lots of things without IDE. It is just more milage
<David______> Is there any tutorial to create ubuntu phone apps without the QT-Creator. ( with Codelite or any other free IDE ? )
<bzoltan> David______:  ... and about the application security. Well, you as a phone user do not want that apps just access your personal data without your notice, right?
<David______> right
<bzoltan> David______:  QtCreator is a free IDE
<David______> free for commercial use
<mcphail> David______: I think the confusion comes from Qt itself, rather than the creator. IIRC, you have to open source your project if you change core Qt components (and are using the GPL'd version). I may be wrong on this as it is a long time since I read it
<bzoltan> David______: The QtCreator is free for commercial use
<David______> OK ..
<David______> So theres no plan to support other IDE's than QT creator ?
<bzoltan> David______: You can do most of the things without the IDE, it is just a bit more difficult. But no, we have no plans to support other IDE than QtCreator... and if we decide to do then we will not support QtCreator :) So in short, we suport one IDE and so far that is the QtC. It is a great tool.
<David______> OK . thanks for your fast support :-).
<bzoltan> David______: feel free to check in if you need any help. Actually I know lots of developers who use vi + terminal. And you can root and turn your ubuntu phone fully writable and do even native build and packaging on the phone. It is a full blown ubuntu inside.
<David______> that sounds nice :-)
<faenil> morning people o/
<faenil> is there any method which returns the path of my click package?
<faenil> I couldn't find anything helpful in QStandardPaths
<faenil> basically, what's the best practice to access app data?
<popey> faenil: it uses the standard XDG directories
<faenil> nvm, I'm sleeping, thanks popey
<nik90> Anyone free to help review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improve-setting-listitem/+merge/252930 ?
<DS-McGuire> dpm, Did you get my email the other day?
<popey> nik90: should I notice any difference when running that branch?
<nik90> popey: very minor visual change. You should notice a arrow indicating the setting option chosen when you expand a listitem in the settings page.
<nik90> popey: otherwise everything else should be the same.
<popey> nik90: ok, are you planning to resolve bug 1432696 too?
<ubot5> bug 1432696 in Ubuntu Clock App "[SDK] Bottom edge header improvement" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432696
<nik90> popey: I just pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improved-bottomedge-header/+merge/256129 for that :)
<popey> haha
<popey> :)
<popey> Always ahead of me.
<nik90> :D
<popey> ooh, i like the arrows in settings
<popey> flip/flop/flip/flop, I could do this all day
<nik90> that arrow animation "^/ v " was there before..the new thing I added was the tick mark
<popey> clearly I didn't notice :S
<nik90> :)
<kalikiana> t1mp: have you seen [Ubuntu-phone] Page sections and corrupted stacks ?
<t1mp> kalikiana: nope, I'll read it now
<t1mp> kalikiana: wow
<renatu> Mirv, is not related with that :D
<renatu> Mirv, you can release it
<mhall119> kalikiana: is there a way to get an auto-generated unique docId in U1DB?
<kalikiana> mhall119: yes. don't pass one :-)
<mhall119> kalikiana: if I do that twice I get teh same one
<kalikiana> mhall119: can you show me the code?
<mhall119> kalikiana: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/memebook/trunk/view/head:/main.qml#L125
<Mirv> renatu: ok, thanks! :)
<renatu> Mirv, I was about to ask you to make a package with qtpim the private headers
<renatu> :D
<renatu> Mirv, I have a test package here "https://launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa"
<renatu> Mirv, this is not urgent but probably we will need this on the future
<kalikiana> mhall119: ah, I see the problem. putDoc does *not* return the docId
<kalikiana> I can see why you'd think so, I thought myself at one point it might be convenient but it'd be an ABI change
<mhall119> ok, so what is it returning?
<mhall119> or, rather, how *do* I get the new docId from what I just put into the database?
<kalikiana> mhall119: what do you want to do with it? in the code it's not used, is it?
<mhall119> kalikiana: not in that code, but I need to move the file that content hub gives me into my app's ~/.local/share/ folder, and I'd like to use the docId as the name of the new file to avoid name clashes
<mhall119> kalikiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10821817/ is where I'm at now
<mhall119> using an md5 hash of the original filename
<mhall119> which gives me a docId ahead of time,but doesn't prevent naming clashes
<kalikiana> hmmmm so names aren't unique? normally I'd say md5 seems like a good idea
<mhall119> kalikiana: there's no guarantee, I could be shared multiple screenshot.png files from multiple places
<mhall119> I could make a hash using a timestamp, but I was hoping U1db would give me a more straightforward option
<kalikiana> mhall119: how about doing the moving in onDocLoaded?
<kalikiana> hrmm tho it might be called on next startup which you might not want
<kalikiana> mhall119: what if you hash the final filename, though?
<kalikiana> that would have to be unique
<mhall119> kalikiana: I want the final filename to *be* the docID
<renatu> charles, is silo 8 ready to test and release?
<charles> renatu, yea
<charles> renatu, what was the build issue yesterday?
<Mirv> renatu: we've worked to get rid of all private headers so that we don't have them in anywhere besides qtbase/qtdeclarative. could you instead convince upstream to change the required functions to be public API instead?
<Mirv> renatu: note that we used to have qtpim5-private-dev already, but it was removed during utopic cycle
<Mirv> renatu: anyway, let's keep the need on mind, please file a bug about the functions needed and then we can see if the upstream route could be taken or if it's needed to package the private headers
<renatu> Mirv, ok I will need to take a deep look why buteo uses that
<karni> Hey folks. I can check for env var with QProcessEnvironment properly, but only if I export the env var in /etc/environment . If I do it in ~/.profile, it doesn't work. I see .profile is used for GRID_UNIT_PX, for instance, so I wonder why QProcessEnvironment::systemEnvironment().contains('foo') isn't working for me well. Any hints?
<renatu> charles, it was caused by EDS. Sometimes it get unstable during the tests.
<Mirv> renatu: ok, thanks
<karni> mardy: what would that be? (FWIW UOA panel works just fine)
<karni> Now executing: click-review ./com.ubuntu.telegram_1.3.4.97_armhf.click
<karni> Errors
<karni> ------ - online_accounts_telegram_account-service_name Could not find '<name>' tag
<karni> kenvandine: any hints on the above ↑ ?
<kenvandine> karni, sorry, no
<karni> kenvandine: ok :)
<karni> popey: have you ever seen an app click review fail with similar msg ↑ ?
<popey> karni: nope
<popey> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> karni, no - maybe jdstrand knows? which click-reviewers-tools version?
<karni> dholbach: jdstrand: Installed: 0.24-0~407~ubuntu14.10.1
<karni> jdstrand: Jamie, I'm getting an error I pasted above, even though the app works just fine on the phone. Ideas?
<dholbach> 436 is the newest - let me backport it
<dholbach> copied to sdk release ppa, will take a while to publish
<karni> dholbach: thank you
<dholbach> I don't know if that's going to help though :)
<karni> Yes, I'm aware of that. I haven't seen that error before, and it's the first time I'm using UOA account config panel, so want to make sure what I'm releasing is not broken.
<jdstrand> karni: apparently the service is nissing the <name> tag in the xml. you might want to talk to mardy
<faenil> DanChapman: hey :) I installed Dekko yesterday as I wanted to help out with the testing
<karni> jdstrand: 'name' in the <service> is not documented. mardy, thoughts? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/online-accounts-developer-guide/
<faenil> but it didn't even let me go through the account setup :(
<faenil> there was a red X on the right side of the input field of username and password, but no message or output about the setup process, I was a bit confused
<faenil> I can only imagine that it means "wrong username or password" but that wasn't the case...is the lack of an error message intended?
<faenil> could it be the 2FA?
<dpm> faenil, I had the same issue
<rickspencer3> kalikiana,  so, I have some records in u1db
<rickspencer3> they have a list of dictionaries
<dpm> faenil, I was told to remove the dekko app folder as it could be a conflict from a previous installation, but I've not had the chance to try it yet
<rickspencer3> when I push a new dictionary to the list, and then call db.putDoc(docID) the new doc doesn;t seem to get saved
<rickspencer3> any idea what I am doing wrong?
<faenil> dpm: I had no previous installation
<kalikiana> rpadovani: the first argument is the contents, not the id
<kalikiana> er sorry
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: the first argument is the contents, not the id
<rpadovani> :-)
<kalikiana> you want to do db.putDoc({}, docId)
<kalikiana> rpadovani: autocompletion fail :-D
<rpadovani> kalikiana, don't worry, it happens :-)
<rickspencer3> weird, but ok
<kalikiana> rickspencer3: it has to be this way so that putDoc({}) can give you an autogenerated docId
<kalikiana> in which case obviously you'd put something useful in there and not just {}
<kalikiana> arguably adding an empty doc is the weird one ;-)
 * kalikiana hides
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, it's only weird because the documentation just says this: string Database::putDoc(string)
<rickspencer3> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/U1db.Database/#putDoc-method
<rickspencer3> otherwise, the putDoc call makes sense as you describe it
<kalikiana> hmmmm that's odd indeed
<DanChapman> faenil: hey sorry was afk. Yes so google can cause us problems in 2 ways atm either 2fa or you need to get an app specific password for their "less secure apps" policy. I've got a work item to prompt a dialog on that issue and forward on to the relevant google help docs. Just havn't got to it yet
<faenil> DanChapman: ok, thanks
<DanChapman> faenil: np :-). also just so you know, there is work mostly done to enable authentication for gmails XOAUTH2 we just need to figure out how we are going to make it work with online accounts as an additional account store. Once that is done, we will only allow gmail access through online accounts.
<davmor2> DanChapman: who said you could leave you're keyboard???? ;)
<balloons> *your
<davmor2> balloons: meh
<DanChapman> davmor2: I was instructed by my other half. It wasn't by choice!! :-)
<davmor2> DanChapman: oh well perfectly understandable then :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Are you here?
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, yes
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Did you get the email I sent the other day?
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, I did
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, but I'm afraid that I'm at a sprint right now and busy most of the time, which is why I didn't reply yet
<dholbach> sorry about that
<DS-McGuire> No no no, don't apologize. I have had a problem with my emails ending up in peoples spam folder due to a signature I added. I was concerned about that, that's all.
<nik90> popey: hey can you test https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improved-bottomedge-header/+merge/256129 .. it uses the same code used in the document-viewer MP.
<faenil> DanChapman: ok cool :)
<popey> nik90: ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-15
<AskUbuntu> EVE Application and APIs are not accessible from a different same network machine | http://askubuntu.com/q/609500
<nik90> rpadovani: Hi, would you have time to do a code review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-location-error-msg/+merge/256230 ?
<nik90> popey: Hi, can you also test https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-location-error-msg/+merge/256230 when you get the time? It is concerning the user location shown in the clock app.
<popey> sure thing nik90
<nik90> popey: thnx. The MP description lists the steps to test it.
<popey> i see
<popey> looks good nik90
<nik90> popey: thnx. I will wait until the end of the day for rpadovani to do a quick code review and then get it merged
<popey> kk
<popey> nik90: we should talk about a store update plan for clock.
<nik90> popey: I have handed the location prompt AP failure issue over to QA. If it gets fixed, it is good to go. I have been updating the clock app changelog pad in parallel.
<popey> ok
<popey> nik90: who in QA has looked at it?
<popey> i.e. "Who touched it last and now owns it"
<nik90> popey: I informed balloons about my inability to fix it 2 days ago.
<popey> ok, thanks.
<Jame> hello ? in indicator-messages-service, there is a line call indicator_messages_service_skeleton_new in the main function of the file src/messages-service.c. please where is from ？
<Jame> who can help me ?
<dpm> hi bzoltan, zbenjamin, I'm trying to run an existing .qmlproject on the desktop in vivid, but the Play button is grayed out. I've got kits defined and I can run cmake projects with them, but no luck with QML. Any ideas?
<zbenjamin> dpm: on the desktop? hm, does your kit maybe lack the Qt?
<dpm> what does that exactly mean?
<dpm> zbenjamin, ^
<zbenjamin> dpm: sorry i chat in multiple channels at the same time :D
<zbenjamin> dpm: if you hover over the run button, does it give a reason why its disabled?
<zbenjamin> dpm: also maybe there is a hint on the project tab
<dpm> zbenjamin, "The project X has no available kit", but I can't assign a kit to it :/
<dpm> zbenjamin, the Desktop kit says: "No Qt version set in kit"
<zbenjamin> dpm: thats what i mean
<dpm> zbenjamin, so how can I fix that?
<zbenjamin> dpm: set a qt version in the tools->options->build & run -> kits
<dpm> that fixed it, thanks a lot zbenjamin!
<zbenjamin> dpm: yw
<bzoltan> dpm: mhall119: zsombi_: t1mp: kalikiana: zbenjamin: just published this -> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/15/retrospective-and-roadmap-ui-toolkit/
<dpm> bzoltan, wow, nice!
<bzoltan> dpm:  I got to answer the same questions like dozen of times every week :) So it was a call for this post :)
<dpm> popey, could you get together with bzoltan to start scheduling the SDK sessions for UOS?
<popey> sure.
<bzoltan> dpm:  do you think that these blog posts reach all the relevant folks?
<popey> bzoltan: do you have a list of sessions already defined?
<dpm> bzoltan, that's a very broad question :) I think many app developers are subscribed to Planet Ubuntu or to the blog itself, so it does reach them. The challenge is always to reach outside the Ubuntu community
<bzoltan> dpm:  I see... But I hope that our highups :) do read these posts. This latest one is an important one for them...
<popey> once somene makes a blog post, the community can spam^W promote it
<dpm> bzoltan, I've mentioned the blog posts a few times
<dpm> popey, bzoltan, here are some suggestions, I'm sure you'll have some more too: http://pad.ubuntu.com/SdkUOS
<bzoltan> dpm: Cool ... one not hidden  idea behind this post is that community folks see that our plannings do happen in public :)
<bzoltan> dpm: popey: sounds good to me
<dpm> popey, bzoltan, could you guys start adding the blueprints? It shouldn't take more than a few minutes
<popey> bzoltan: if you make the blueprints, I'll setup the sessions in summit
<bzoltan> popey: when is the summit?
<popey> 5-7 may
<dpm> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/
<AskUbuntu> Can I ask Non-question? | http://askubuntu.com/q/609560
<bzoltan> popey: I would need the Wednesday early sessions.
<popey> bzoltan: ok. do you have blueprints setup? (add links to that etherpad when you do)
<bzoltan> popey:  not yet ...still try to figure out how to do them :)
<popey> bzoltan: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+addspec
<bzoltan> popey:  thanks ... and done - http://pad.ubuntu.com/SdkUOS
<popey> thanks
<nik90> bzoltan, zsombi_: Ubuntu.Components.Popups is being deprecated for 1.3?!?
<zsombi_> nik90: nope... if it's like that then that's a mistake!
<nik90> zsombi_: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/15/retrospective-and-roadmap-ui-toolkit/
<nik90> - Deprecate PopupBase (Ubuntu.Components.Popups)
<zsombi_> nik90: PopupBase... :)
<zsombi_> nik90: we deprecate PopupBase, not the entire popups...
<nik90> zsombi_: oh.. that's a relief
<zsombi_> nik90: that should be read like that :D
<zsombi_> LOL
<bzoltan> nik90:  got scared, right :D
<bzoltan> nik90:  by the way, did you find the post useful?
<nik90> bzoltan: yes :P considering I just started using more of popups recently
<nik90> bzoltan: yeah it gives me a good idea of what the focus is in the near future and how far the SDK has come
<bzoltan> nik90:  cool... that was the idea :)
<nik90> bzoltan: I am really liking how pretty much every sdk dev has started blogging about their work
<bzoltan> nik90:  It helpes a lot that i am their boss ;)
<nik90> :D
<bzoltan> nik90:  we have a deal that once a week we publish something .. next should be kalikiana and then loicm
<nik90> bzoltan: ah that's a nice system..keeps the community aware and engaged with the workings of the SDK
<bzoltan> nik90:  specially that I am reporting about these areas anyway .. so why not to do it in a more readable way ... facts are facts evenin a blogpost format.
<nik90> bzoltan: somehow I feel these blog post have a higher impact than your monthly mailing list reports about the new stuff in the SDK IMO..I guess blogs are more friendly
<nik90> and jolla devs and designers seem to be doing the same
<bzoltan> nik90:  vert true ... and those mails were so corporate like.
<nik90> ideally I would love to see OTA updates changelog being presently clearly in a blog post so users can get excited about them..at the moment it is too hard to say what landed in a particular ota
<bzoltan> nik90: +1
<dholbach> maybe somebody needs to set up an etherpad
<dholbach> and start writing
<dholbach> and invite others :)
<popey> there we go http://pad.ubuntu.com/ChangeLog
<popey> did my bit :)
<nik90> popey, dholbach: I guess whenever a silo lands in the stable images, the concerned developer can add an entry to the above pad.
<popey> I think we might need to pre-seed it with a bunch first
<nik90> true
<nik90> dpm, dholbach: is there a rss feed for https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/blog/ ?
<dpm> nik90, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/feeds/
<nik90> dpm: thank you
<karni> jdstrand: is there a way I can ask a user to set an env var without making / rw? say, I know there's /etc/environment, but for instance ~/.profile also exists and contains things like GRID_UNIT_PX etc. Are these env vars filtered somehow from app runtime environment?
<kalikiana> t1mp: review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textDocument/+merge/252798
<kalikiana> it was also reviewed by michael from the reminders app - I'm not sure we can do much in terms of testing right now… as it doesn't really add any API, that's up to the Qt API
<jdstrand> karni: otoh, I think UAL may need to know what to pass through. perhaps ask ted?
<popey> nik90: Elleo new podbird is amazing!
<nik90> popey: thnx
<NormalGoose> hello people
<nik90> popey: you are lightning fast with your bug reports :P
<popey> yeah, sorry :)
<nik90> lol
<popey> This is such a great update.
<nik90> Compared to the old listitem design we had in 0.5, the new ones look much compact and efficient.
<nik90> I might contemplate moving the action buttons to the swipe actions that is supported by the SDK natively in vivid.
<popey> that would be nice
<nik90> popey: do you have a better line for the first slide in the welcome wizard? I tried "Enjoy your favourite podcasts with Podbird, podcast manager for Ubuntu" but it feels it is incorrect grammatically.
<nik90> and I miss the "one and only podcast manager for ubuntu touch" :P
<nik90> it had a very confident ring to it
<popey> heh
<popey> well it's technically true
<popey> "Enjoy your favourite shows with Podbird, the best podcast manager for Ubuntu".
<popey> no lies.
<dholbach> mhall119, do you know why developer.u.c sometimes logs me out while editing?
<nik90> I like that ;)
<mhall119> dholbach_: yes and no
<mhall119> dholbach_: I'm 99% sure it logs you out because of the middle ware we use to delete session cookies (this was needed to make the china cache efficient, as it stores a copy per cookie)
<mhall119> this should only happen for not-logged-in users though, and the middleware checks for the existance of a user associated with the request to make sure it doesn't delete their cookies
<dholbach_> do we need a bug report for this?
<dholbach_> maybe we have one already?
<mhall119> now, I'm > 50% sure that some redirects within DjangoCMS are being triggered before the user is attached to the request object, and so the middleware deletes your session cookie when that happens
<mhall119> dholbach_: I don't think we do, but please file one and assign it to me
<dholbach_> will do
<dholbach_> thanks
<mhall119> thank you
<dholbach_> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1413509
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413509 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Get logged out while editing" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach_> mhall119, it was already filed
<dholbach_> Launchpad told me when I wanted to use the exact same bug title
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> well, you and the original reporter do think a lot a like
<efes> Hi guys, where can I find manual how to report bugs ?
<dholbach> efes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<efes> dholbach: Thank you :)
<efes> is the phone app, itself, written in QML ?
<dholbach> efes, the phone consist of many different parts - a lot of them are qml, yes
<mhall119> efes: do you mean the dialer app?
<efes> mhall119: exactly :)
<mhall119> the one that actually makes and receives calls?
<mhall119> It's a combination of C++ and QML
<efes> I've noticed that there are some cases when phone app (dailer) and messaging app claim I have no (gsm) network connection whilst both indicators show maximum strength of network connection.
<mhall119> you can browse the code from it's Launchpad project: https://launchpad.net/dialer-app
<efes> Just wanted to plug GDB and see (for my curiosity) where is the problem. I'll report a bug for this if does not exist.
<mhall119> thanks efes
<efes> I even have some fancy screenshots ;P  Thanks mhall119
<efes> guys, last one... is there anything like .nomedia on Androids so that gallery app/media scanner skipps that directory ?
<ahayzen> efes, yeah it does .nomedia should work
<ahayzen> efes, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner2/trunk/view/head:/src/mediascanner/utils.cc#L132 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner2/trunk/view/head:/src/daemon/scannerdaemon.cc#L192
<nik90> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> nik90, pong
<nik90> jhodapp: Does media-hub cache the local file that it was sent to play?
<nik90> jhodapp: we have a bug in podbird currently where after starting to play an episode a user deletes the local file and media-hub continues to play it.
<nik90> I was curious if media-hub handles that by caching data beforehand.
<Elleo> nik90: I'd guess that it just doesn't get actually deleted until after media-hub releases its file handle
<nik90> Elleo: ah yes that could be it
<jhodapp> nik90, no it does not, it take the URI and streams it right from the original location
<jhodapp> *takes
<jhodapp> nik90, there must be a cached version of it elsewhere
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, quick bit of googling suggests that inodes never get cleaned until there's nothing left holding an open reference to them
<Elleo> nik90: so while the file's gone, the inodes are still there until its closed
<jhodapp> Elleo, interesting, I never knew that either
<Elleo> "file" as in the filename entry in the file system
<jhodapp> nik90, just double check that there aren't two copies of that file during playback on the filesystem, and if not then what Elleo said is probably right
<Elleo> jhodapp: yeah, I've seen similar behaviour with video players still working after files have been deleted, always figured it was something like that
<Elleo> this is the first time I've actually bothered looking it up though
<jhodapp> hehe
<nik90> Elleo, jhodapp: I just tested and noticed that the local file does get deleted from .local/share/com.mikeasoft.podbird/podcasts
<jhodapp> nik90, do you want playback to stop when the file gets deleted?
<nik90> so it must be the inodes thing I guess
<nik90> jhodapp: to be honest, I have no idea what the user expects from the bug 1444677
<ubot5> bug 1444677 in podbird "[0.6.b1] I can still play episode after clicking Delete local file and Mark episode listened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444677
<nik90> jhodapp: I have asked him for his opinion..personally it is not a bug for me
<jhodapp> nik90, mark it as needs more info with a comment then
<nik90> yes
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I wouldn't really consider that a bug
<jhodapp> nik90, ok, we might get what the user *wants* with the new background playlists I'm working on...one feature would be to remove the file from the tracklist if it gets deleted off of disk
<mindspin2015> anybody in the mood to give a noob some hints?
<nik90> jhodapp: ack.
<Elleo> nik90: even if you paused playback so the file could really be deleted you'd still expect to be able to play it from where you left off as a stream, so to the user it'd be invisible
<nik90> Elleo: yes, I think I will give this explanation and mark the bug as invalid
<jhodapp> works for me
<nik90> thnx for the help
<dobey> !ask | mindspin2015
<ubot5> mindspin2015: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mindspin2015> hehe
<mindspin2015> I created a simple html5 app, representing a nothing but some buttons which link to my favorite online magazines. It works fine, but now I will improve it. Is there a way to show the content in a way that its possible to navigate back to the app?
<mindspin2015> beside _target Blank
<Elleo> nik90: added some comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/podbird/4-add-welcome-wizard/+merge/254651
<Elleo> nik90: feel free to disagree with me on any of those recommendations though ;)
<nik90> Elleo: The inline comments are fine, I am not a native english speaker so I did expect some corrections ;-)
<Elleo> nik90: well some of them are more opinion than corrections (like the one about "best")
<nik90> true
<nik90> Elleo: Should I remove the line "As a power user you can also tweak these settings to suit your needs." since the new sentence reads "Podbird can optionally download new episodes and clean up old episodes automatically, this can be enabled from the settings page."
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I reckon so
<Elleo> nik90: one last thing I just noticed I think "We hope you enjoy using Podbird" sounds a bit more natural than "We hope you will enjoy using Podbird"
<nik90> Elleo: I will change that as well
<Elleo> nik90: thanks :)
<Elleo> nik90: maybe we should make the "Ubuntu Translators" text a link to http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/translations/ as well
<Elleo> nik90: might encourage more people to get involved in translations in general
<nik90> yeah that's a great idea
<efes> Guys, I'm confused about that bugs reporing, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs does not specify what is the procedure for Ubuntu Phone. Same as for Desktops ?
<nik90> Elleo: pushed
<Elleo> nik90: excellent, thanks
<Elleo> efes: pretty much, bugs are tracked against their relevant projects in launchpad just like for desktop stuff; you might find this page helpful as it points you to the right project for lots of common components: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<efes> great :) thx
<Elleo> nik90: oh, one other tiny thing, when using onLinkActivated it's a bit neater to do "Qt.openUrlExternally(link);", as the clicked link gets provided as an argument to onLinkActivated
<Elleo> nik90: that way you avoid duplicating the link in the code and it works if you have more than one link in a bit of text
<nik90> Elleo: would it automatically pass the correct link specified in <a href></a> ?
<Elleo> nik90: yeah
<nik90> Elleo: oh that's better. Give me a few seconds to update and push
<Elleo> nik90: great, thanks :)
<nik90> Elleo: pushed
<nik90> Elleo: btw do you still have the issue where you see an empty icon in the unity8 dash for podbird?
<nik90> the concerned cmake changes was made in this MP.
<Elleo> nik90: oh, good point, I've only tried that MP on the desktop so far
<nik90> Elleo: I have not being able to reproduce it though. And since popey and a few others tested 0.6.beta and didnt experience, I think its something on your end
<Elleo> nik90: works fine on my mako; just trying on my krillin (where I saw it before)
<nik90> ok
<Elleo> yeah, icon still missing on my krillin; but after doing a manual remove and reinstall it's fine
<Elleo> nik90: so nothing specific to your branch
<nik90> ah ok
<Elleo> nik90: merged :)
<nik90> :)
<Elleo> nik90: podbirds getting so sweet we should really see about doing some debian packaging and get it into the archive for vivid+1 so desktop users can enjoy it too :)
<Elleo> nik90: oh and on a side note I did a whole bunch of webservice stuff for another project over easter that I'll be able to reuse for the podbird.org services
<nik90> Elleo: true, adding it shouldn't be too difficult. At one point I was doing that for some community touch apps at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-community-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<nik90> Elleo: oh nice
<Elleo> nik90: cool
<Elleo> nik90: life will get even better when we have proper click store support on the desktop though :)
<nik90> Elleo: Btw after this release, I will be focusing a lot on bug fixes and performance optimization since somethings are still a bit too clunky..like for instance we should introduce pagination in the episode page where a podcast could potentially have more than 200 episodes at some times.
<nik90> I was able to remove several scenarios where the entire model was refreshed instead of being optimized by using removing a specific entry from the model. but there is still some more work that can be done in this area
<Elleo> nik90: cool
<efes> is there any procedure about connecting gdb to running process or running e.g. dialer-app through gdb ?
<Elleo> efes: "attach PID" should work as normal, alternatively you should be able to start it within gdb by doing "gdb dialer-app" then "run --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/dialer-app.desktop"
<Elleo> efes: you'll get a SIGILL on startup, just do "c" to continue and it'll start up fine
<efes> Elleo: Thanks. I'll try this in a minute
<Elleo> efes: looks like you'll need to run gdb as root to attach to the PID
<Elleo> efes: but seems to work fine after that
<efes> sorry for stupid question: what is the root pwd?
<Elleo> efes: you'll need to use sudo and then the password will be the same as your lockscreen password
<efes> aah, thanks!
<Elleo> no problem :)
<efes> Elleo: I think there is somethink shitty there :/ http://pastie.org/10094938
<Elleo> efes: hmm, try connecting to an existing pid; that worked for me when I tested just now
<efes> I'll try connecting to pid; it was an attempt to run first instance of phone app
<efes> Elleo: Joining to a process that is currently running works fine. Thanks mate :)
<efes> That is enough for today. Goodnight pals :)
<Elleo> efes: great :)
<Elleo> nik90: the limitedBandwith stuff appears to be broken, so I think we should just hide that option until it's fixed
<Elleo> nik90: added details about it to the MR here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/podbird/5-auto-download-option/+merge/254652
<Elleo> nik90: although I have a feeling it works correctly from the C++ API, as I used that in cutespotify
<Elleo> nik90: I'll have a play tomorrow if I get time and see if we can expose a working property from C++ ourselves
<nik90> Elleo: Is this on krillin?
<Elleo> nik90: yeah
<nik90> Elleo: I remember a long time back telegram devs having the same issue when I introduce this MP for them in qml
<nik90> Elleo: ok..its local to krillin :/
<Elleo> nik90: ah :/
<nik90> Elleo: I will remove that option for now then
<Elleo> nik90: maybe we could add a description to the option, saying "This option doesn't currently work on the BQ Aquaris"
<nik90> Elleo: It won't look professional imo..tbh I don't know if it works on anything other than N4 since that's the only device I can test on
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, probably best just to remove it for now
<nik90> Elleo: I am unable to find your inline comment
<Elleo> nik90: looks like I forgot to save it
<Elleo> nik90: will redo it now
<nik90> :)
<Elleo> nik90: done
<nik90> Elleo: removed limitedbandwidth, fixed log statement and pushed
<Elleo> nik90: great; will retest and merge tomorrow, just about to run out of battery
<nik90> Elleo: np, I am also going to sleep soon.
<nik90> Gud nite
<Elleo> night :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-16
<Kb52> Ok found out after booting into windows that my USB Bluetooth Dongle is hardware defective. Have a TekRam TM-304 but cannot find whatever ubuntu wants to make it work, so no dice.
<Kb52> The one that might work, because Ubuntu sees it ok, is hardware defective, it appears to work but does not. The Tekram which works fine in Windoze is not able to work in Linux. I guess nobody made a Linux driver for Tekram usb bluetooth dongle. So I am just dead in the water on figuring out how to do it. In lsusb it sees it as a Roper Class 1 Bluetooth Adapter.
<Kb52> Hmm guess everyone here went away.
<liuxg> does anyone get the Positioning working on ubuntu phone?
<mivoligo> dpm: hi, not sure if you answered my question some time ago as I went offline. It was about getting translations from Launchpad and adding them to an app.
<dpm> hi mivoligo, I think it was a bit of a broad question. Could you ellaborate?
<dpm> in general this doc should help in setting up a project for translation auto-commits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LpProjectConfiguration
<dpm> but if you tell me exactly which part is not clear, then we can look at it in detail
<mivoligo> dpm: sure, I have a simple app which has been already translated to few languages. And now I want to get those translations and add them to the app
<dpm> mivoligo, link to the lp project?
<mivoligo> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/pop-that-wrap
<dpm> mivoligo, ok. Then I'd recommend to follow all the steps from that wiki page. That will get your project set up for daily translation exports committed to a branch
<dpm> generally the exports happen early in the morning European time, so we've missed the window for today. This means that if you set up the project for translations now, the first translations will be committed to your branch tomorrow
<dpm> however, you can always manually download translations and manually commit them if you can't wait to the next export
<dpm> there is a link for downloading them here: https://translations.launchpad.net/pop-that-wrap/trunk/+translations
<mivoligo> dpm: ok, and how do I add them to the app? Should I just put them to "po" folder?
<dpm> mivoligo, the po/ folder will initially contain all the .po files from LP (one per language). These are source files, which need to be built into binary .mo files, which is what you'll need to ship with your app
<dpm> mivoligo, what kind of app is that? Is it QML? Does it use a build system (e.g. cmake)?
<mivoligo> dpm: QML
<mivoligo> dpm: I see I can manually choose to download MO formathttps://translations.launchpad.net/pop-that-wrap/trunk/+export
<dpm> ah, yeah
<dpm> mivoligo, if you don't have a build system and you're doing this manually, then that works
<dpm> you'll then need to also manually craft the path where the .mo files will be in the final .click
<mivoligo> dpm: so, should I just put .mo files into "po" folder and build a click package? Or is it more complicated?
<dpm> no, the po/ folder is only for the source .po files, the .mo files go into a different path, just a sec
<mivoligo> dpm: ah, ok
<davidcalle> dpm, regaridng .mo files. I can build them from a default qml project from template, with make build-translations (which creates a local share/locale/...)
<davidcalle> But I'm not able to start qmlviewer in a different locale. The suggested LANG=... qmlscene Main.qml doesn't seem to work
<dpm> mivoligo, here's what the path should look like in the final click: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10831865/
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, that's what I mentioned in the document:
<dpm> the translations are loaded from the default locations:
<dpm> - either /usr/share/locale on the desktop
<dpm> - or $CLICKFOLDER/share/locale on the phone from a click package
<dpm> in the example, the .mo files are not installed under /usr/share/locale, so gettext cannot find them
<dpm> loading translations for test purposes is always a bit more complicated than it should be
<davidcalle> dpm, so in a nutshell, you need a device
<dpm> either that, or you can use the bindtextdomain call to tell gettext an explicit location to load translations from
<dpm> I'm not sure if we expose it in the QML API, though
 * dpm looks at API docs
<mivoligo> dpm: do I have to create that folder structure manually?
<davidcalle> dpm, not in the doc
<dpm> mivoligo, generally a build system takes care of that
<dpm> if you don't have a build system, you'll need to do this manually, yes. Or generally, with a script that does it for you
<mivoligo> dpm: by build system you mean "Build and validate click package" option in "Publish" menu in SDK?
<dpm> mivoligo, no, I mean whether you are using cmake or qmake, or autotools... to build your app and click package
<mivoligo> dpm: I use just the mentioned button :D
<dpm> :)
<mivoligo> cmake, qmake and their families are black magic to me
<dpm> zbenjamin, quick question: for a QML app, if I've got a po/ folder containing translations (.po files), will the Publish option to create a click package detect that there are translations and will build them?
<dpm> davidcalle, I think that's maybe a more important topic than launching in a different language: i.e. how do I package my translations ^
<dpm> Ideally Publish should take care of it. I'm not sure exactly what's launched when clicking on "Build and validate click package"
<dpm> bzoltan_, zbenjamin, do you know? ^^
<mivoligo> dpm: let me experiment, I will put some .po files into po folder and run Build and validate thing
<zbenjamin> dpm: hmm it should
<dpm> mivoligo, it seems another option might be what davidcalle was mentioning: use the make build-translations option, which will create the folder structure for you, and then when you hit publish it will just package those already built .mo files. davidcalle, to be clear, is that the Build translations option from the menu (which didn't work for me)?
 * dpm tries
<zbenjamin> dpm: depends a bit on how old the project is. If its really old then it probably lacks the Makefile that does the right steps
<dpm> zbenjamin, no, I'm talking about a project created a few days ago
<dpm> testing it now
<zbenjamin> that should do
<dpm> I see the rule in the Makefile, yes
<dpm> zbenjamin, what's the workflow nowadays for building clicks from a QML app? I see the "Build and validate" button under the Publish tab grayed out
<zbenjamin> dpm: you need a ubuntu kit for that
<dpm> ok
 * dpm adds kit to the QML project
<davidcalle> dpm, zbenjamin, if I try the menu option to build translations, it does nothing for me (po files not found)
<dpm> same here
<davidcalle> But, make build-translations in the project work
<zbenjamin> dpm: davidcalle: hitting just "build" in qtc should do the trick
<dpm> zbenjamin, it does not, as davidcalle says, you have to manually run make build-translations and only then Publish will pick up the built translations
<dpm> it seems Publish does not run the build-translations target in the makefile
<zbenjamin> dpm: what project?
<davidcalle> dpm, any new one with the QML template
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, ^
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: dpm: if you are targeting the 15.04 framework use qmake based projects ...
<dpm> zbenjamin, exactly. But for this particular one, we're looking at lp:howmanyapples
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: dpm: soon we will deprecate the qmlproject type
<zbenjamin> but lets see why its not working
<dpm> zbenjamin, hm, how soon is soon? We're currently writing a tutorial for this
<zbenjamin> dpm: 15.10 will most likely not show the qmlproject type in the "new project" wizard anymore
 * davidcalle afk for a few min
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: dpm: never add the .user file to your repository its valid just for your machine
<dpm> zbenjamin, yeah, already mentioned that :)
<davidcalle> :)
<mivoligo> dpm: so how do I "manually run make build-translations"?
<zbenjamin> dpm: davidcalle: ok that is a bug i'll fix that right now
<dpm> mivoligo, tl;dr - in the meantime, you can drop to the command line, cd to your project's folder, ensure you've got .po files in the po/ folder, then run: "make build-translations" and then do the build as usual with the "Build and validate click package" button
<zbenjamin> its seems to be just a one line fix
<dpm> zbenjamin, that'd be awesome
<mivoligo> dpm: thanks :)
<dpm> zbenjamin, while you're at it: this rule in the Makefile would need a tweak as well: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10831970/
<dpm> template.pot is too generic
<dpm> it should be either the project name or the app id
<dpm> probably the project name to make it more readable
<dpm> davidcalle, ^
<mivoligo> dpm: hmm.. I installed the package but the menu is still in English
<dpm> mivoligo, does your .click contain the .mo files in the right locations?
<mivoligo> dpm: I think so
<dpm> mivoligo, I would need a bit more of info to be able to help :)
<dpm> I'm not sure what you mean by "the menu"
<dpm> or whether you're running this on a device, the emulator or the desktop
<dpm> and whether the .click package does indeed contain the .mo files
<mivoligo> dpm: link to mo file: /Pop-that-wrap/share/locale/pop-that-wrap-cs/LC_MESSAGES/mivoligo.pop-that-wrap.mo
<mivoligo> dpm: I'm running on the device
<dpm> mivoligo, ah, I see what it is
<dpm> the part of the path that says 'pop-that-wrap-cs'
<dpm> should only be 'cs'
<dpm> I'm guessing
<dpm> you downloaded translations from LP
<mivoligo> dpm: yes
<dpm> but LP has an old bug
<mivoligo> :D
<dpm> that means it adds $PROJECTNAME- to the language code in the name of the downloaded .po files
<dpm> it does not affect the automatic exports, but it's still present when you manually download
 * mivoligo is renaming
<dpm> mivoligo, so what you'll need to do is to rename all .po files in the po folder to remove the pop-that-wrap- prefix
<mivoligo> dpm: still no luck :(
<zbenjamin> dpm: the finished .mo file is using the appid as name. The template.po is really just the template for new translations
<dpm> zbenjamin, I know. What I'm saying is that template.pot is too generic. It should be projectname.pot
<zbenjamin> err template.pot
<zbenjamin> hmm using po/$(APP_ID).pot: $(QMLJS_FILES)  as target does not work for some reason
<zbenjamin> make: *** No rule to make target '1,2', needed by 'po/zeller-benjamin.untitled4.pot'.  Schluss.
<dpm> zbenjamin, davidcalle, to track the bugs that affect the i18n tutorial: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=i18n-qml-tutorial
<dpm> zbenjamin, you can perhaps have a look at what Build > Ubuntu > Translations > Update Translations Template does
<mivoligo> dpm: in the Makefile it says "#APP_ID needs to match the "name" field of the click manifest APP_ID=mivoligo.pop-that-wrap" but in the manifest.json I have name: "pop-that-wrap.mivoligo" Might that be the problem?
<mivoligo> nik90: I bet you have some experience in QML project translation ;)
<dpm> mivoligo, I think that might be it. Which one of the two is the correct app id?
<mivoligo> dpm: how can I know that?
<nik90> mivoligo: usually I test by setting the system language to dutch and testing apps out.
<mivoligo> dpm: I guess pop-that-wrap.mivoligo is correct
<dpm> hm, it seems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ApplicationId hasn't been updated to reflect the recent changes in app id
<mivoligo> nik90: I have problem with adding translations to my app
<mivoligo> dpm: so is this a bug in Makefile too?
<nik90> mivoligo: just read the backlog
 * davidcalle hugs dpm
<davidcalle> dpm, I'll address the rest of your comments in the meantime
<dpm> mivoligo, probably the comment in the Makefile is incorrect, and it shows the app id constructed the wrong way round?
<dpm> thanks davidcalle :)
<mivoligo> dpm: OW YEAH,  THAT WAS IT :D :D
<dpm> nice :)
 * mivoligo hugs dpm too
 * dpm hugs mivoligo back :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: seems this is the problem "--keyword=tr:1,2"   in the xgettext call. Do you know what it is used for?
<dpm> mivoligo, would you mind filing a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+filebug nd tagging it with i18n-qml-tutorial ?
<mivoligo> dpm: about Makefile?
<dpm> zbenjamin, it's used to tell xgettext how to identify strings that are marked for translations and then put them in the final .pot file. In this case, it's been told to look for strings wrapped in tr() (from i18n.tr()). As per the arguments, I'll need to refresh my memory from the internet, just a sec :))
<dpm> mivoligo, yeah, about the incorrect comment
<mivoligo> dpm: the comment is actually correct, the APP_ID is somehow changed
<dpm> mivoligo, oh, I see. So how did you actually fix your issue?
<mivoligo> dpm: I've changed APP_ID in Makefile
<dpm> zbenjamin, the xgettext --keyword invocation is correct. As far as I can tell, it's the same as we use for all core apps. The actual format is at https://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/xgettext-Invocation.html (look for "--keyword[=keywordspec]")
<mivoligo> dpm: so it's something wrong with how the Makefile is generated
<zbenjamin> dpm: yes its correct, but the : is interpreted by the makefile as a target , hence the "target 1,2 not found"
<zbenjamin> dpm: and it seems its not possible to escape : in a makefile
<dpm> mivoligo, then I guess that's a bug to address in the makefile
<dpm> zbenjamin, hm, xgettext has been around for ages, one would think that this is an issue that would have a solution
<zbenjamin> maybe if i put them in a var
 * dpm asks the internet
<dpm> zbenjamin, folks seem to put this in an $(XGETTEXT_FLAGS) variable, yes: http://git.kaarsemaker.net/git/commit/adc3b2b27670f123bd7dd742ba0fa0e0a60e1b19/
<zbenjamin> dpm: moving the stuff around revealed the real error. My editor converted the tab to spaces in the makefile.
<zbenjamin> which is a nono :D
<dpm> zbenjamin, aha, that's actually something I checked too, but the Makefile in the project I've got open does have a tab indeed
<zbenjamin> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fixqmlclickbuild/+merge/256458
<dpm> zbenjamin, jumping on a call in a minute, will look at it asap. davidcalle, perhaps you can do it in the meantime? ^
<zbenjamin> dpm: btw forget about the menu item.. I wonder if we need it at all anyway. Hitting build should do both steps
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, should I wait for a new commit (for the menu button) before reviewing the merge?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/bookmarks-in-suggestions/+merge/256459 when you are doing your next round of review ? i added lots of comments on the MR itself so hopefully we won't need a lot of back and forth
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, one thing I noticed is that using the Translation Template menu item creates two templates : template.pot and appname.pot
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, will do just after lunch, thanks!
<dpm> zbenjamin, davidcalle, about the menu option: there are two of them - 1) Update template and 2) Build translations. I'd be happy to drop 2), but 1) is actually useful, so that you can just update the template without building the whole thing
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, disregard my last comment, I must have been doing something wrong :)
<davidcalle> dpm +1
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, ok, so, there is a template.pot appearing when I run the app from the SDK
<dpm> davidcalle, I saw that too
<dpm> davidcalle, zbenjamin, I'm guessing that will go away once the fix lands, as in that case when running the app the projectname.pot template will be created, but it will just overwrite the existing one
<dpm> but nitpicking on it, I guess the template shouldn't be created in the first place when just running the app
<davidcalle> dpm, I don't disagree, but why should the template be created at this stage?
<dpm> davidcalle, that's what I'm saying, it shouldn't
<davidcalle> Yeah, I've seen your reply when pressing return :)
<dpm> :)
<mivoligo> well, it was actually useful for me to upload the template to Launchpad
<zbenjamin> dpm: thats not going to change though. Buildsteps are always executed at that stage. Also this whole qmlproject thing is just a hack since .qmlprojects where never meant to be used for what we do
<dpm> mivoligo, yeah, but generally you'd do that either manually (via the menu option) or at build time, not when running the app
<zbenjamin> dpm: the project format to be used is .pro
<dpm> ?
<dpm> zbenjamin, what do you mean?
<zbenjamin> dpm: i was answering to [16.04 12:53:43] <dpm> but nitpicking on it, I guess the template shouldn't be created in the first place when just running the app
<mivoligo> dpm: but in order to run the app you have to build it first, right?
<dpm> yeah, I think that's the point
<zbenjamin> dpm: i think even in cmake projects the translation template is built before the app is executed
<zbenjamin> mivoligo: no, you can disable it in the buildsteps if you want. But then they also won't be packaged when creating your click package
<dpm> zbenjamin, IIRC it's generally built manually by a rule that's not run as part of the build
<dpm> at least that's how we do it for core apps
<dpm> zbenjamin, davidcalle, but I think to keep things simple, I'd leave as it is
<zbenjamin> +1
<dpm> it'll just be a bit annoying for app devs, as the template file will be shown as changed in bzr every time they run the app
<mivoligo> zbenjamin: OK, I'm just clicking buttons :D have no idea how it all works
<zbenjamin> dpm: remove it from the default target
<mcphail> If the .pot file changes, does it invalidate all the .po files?
<zbenjamin> dpm: in the makefile
 * mcphail has been stuggling with gettext for another project
<zbenjamin> mcphail: no, you need to manually copy the pot to the po files
<dpm> mcphail, it depends on how radical the changes are, I guess. If you are using Launchpad and automatic imports/exports, whenever you update the template, then Launchpad will take care of merging the .po files with the new template for you
<mcphail> zbenjamin: and does the generation of a new .pot trigger a hook to email the translators?
<dpm> mcphail, if you are not using Launchpad, when you update the template you should use msgmerge to manually do this merge
<mcphail> dpm: ok
<dpm> mcphail, a hook where?
<mcphail> dpm: I was wondering whether hooks are set up in bzr to email translators if the .pot file changes. I think some projects do this with git hooks
<mcphail> dpm: and that would be a problem if the pot file changes each run
<dpm> mcphail, but it's always up to the maintainer of the project to set up the hooks
<dpm> I personally don't appreciate automated e-mails that much :)
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> dpm: just wondering. Bzr seems to have a bit of automated behaviour I don't understand yet
<mcphail> So what triggers the call to translators when something needs updated?
<popey> dbarth: if someone wants to file bugs against the webapps shipping on the phone, where do they do that?
<dpm> mcphail, generally a human writing an e-mail and hitting the Send button :)
<dpm> zbenjamin, bzoltan_, thanks a lot for addressing this superquickly, really appreciated! So that we have an idea of when we can publish the tutorial, do you know more or less when the fix will be released?
<mcphail> dpm: aah. I thought it was automated in launchpad. Sorry for the digression :)
<dpm> np :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is that ok for you if I start taking care of https://trello.com/c/92qH2ZT7 or https://trello.com/c/oOlKUeeh ?
<bzoltan_> dpm:  must be today :) Right?
<dpm> bzoltan_, not necessarily, it's not a critical fix and we're still reviewing the tutorial, so we could wait. I was just asking to have an idea
<dpm> but if you're offering today, I won't say no ;)
<bzoltan_> dpm:  I mean, today is the _FREEZ_
<bzoltan_> dpm:  so we do push it today
<dpm> ah, of course
<dpm> good timing :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, Arthur is already taking care of both tasks (should be landing soon),
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: great. any other stuff in the pipeline I can pick up then ? I have not any tasks claimed for this sprint apparently
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, nothing comes to mind right now, I’ll think about what you could tackle, in the meantime see with Bill if he has more stuff for you in other apps
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<dbarth> popey: on the webapps-core project
<dbarth> specifying the app name in brackets (since we bundle the main webapps in that single project for now)
<popey> ok! thanks
<kalikiana> zsombi_: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/05-setpalette/+merge/253500
<zsombi_> kalikiana: uhm... the two text component suse differet theme in the test
<kalikiana> zsombi_: yes. and InnerText is the one that has custom theming
<zsombi_> kalikiana: one uses the standard theme, the other one modifies th epalette
<kalikiana> zsombi_: field from what I can see isn't applied correctly
<zsombi_> lemme check
<zsombi_> were you using a binding or a simple value?
<kalikiana> zsombi_: it does seem odd since there's no specific focus handling in your changes… so it might be uncovering a lurking bug from elsewhere
<kalikiana> zsombi_: just field: UbuntuColors.blue
<kalikiana> nothing more
<zsombi_> kalikiana: ok, a binding then
<kalikiana> ah, sorry, I didn't realize what you were asking
<kalikiana> lemme try plain colors
<zsombi_> np :)
<kalikiana> zsombi_: identical behavior
<kalikiana> zsombi_: I'm checking TextAreaStyle to see if it might be doing something funny
<zsombi_> kalikiana: weird... it gets stuck to the selected.field indeed...
<zsombi_> kalikiana: that seems to be something with the style then...
<kalikiana> zsombi_: styledItem.focus is apprently always true
<kalikiana> hmmm hold on
<zsombi_> kalikiana: it shouldn't be, as the other TextField behaves nicely
<zsombi_> kalikiana: aaah, highlighted may mess up?
<zsombi_> kalikiana: we should have removed support for that as gventuri asked us to get rid of it
<kalikiana> zsombi_: I found it. "focus" should be "activeFocus"
<kalikiana> we use it wrongly twice
<kalikiana> changing two lines I made it work
<kalikiana> zsombi_: so it's not a bug in your code
<zsombi_> kalikiana: but... why the heck does work with the other text field then?
<kalikiana> zsombi_: hmmm
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe you can join #snappy too? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, :)
<mcphail> The app design guidelines suggest certain clours for certain components (e.g. UbuntuColor.red for negative actions). If the design guidelines change, all of these components will have to be updated in every app. Do you think there is a role for something like "UbuntuColors.negative"?
<zsombi_> kalikiana: actually it doesn't work!
<zsombi_> kalikiana: the first text field changes the color, but the second doesn't!
<zsombi_> kalikiana: if I use focus only
<DanChapman> mcphail: +1 to that
<zsombi_> kalikiana: if I use activeFocus, all works fine
<kalikiana> zsombi_: funny thing, if I have two custom themed TextField's they can switch colors correctly between each other
<kalikiana> zsombi_: yes, found it. FocusScope at fault
<zsombi_> kalikiana: weird... I pushed an update where text style uses activeFocus, and removed the styledItem.highlighted use
<zsombi_> kalikiana: yes, I suspected that as well
<kalikiana> zsombi_: I can place any TextField in a FocusScope to get it to show the issue
<kalikiana> so this makes sense
<zsombi_> yep
<zsombi_> kalikiana: I'll add te missing test as well
<kalikiana> zsombi_: dude, don't remove the highlighted
<kalikiana> fix it :-)
<zsombi_> kalikiana: why? we do not have use cases anymore, the highlighted was removed on request, gventuri did ask us +1 year ago
<kalikiana> zsombi_: we still have that API
<zsombi_> kalikiana: yes, and we will have it, but it will mean sthing else
<zsombi_> kalikiana: otoh, the state it was representing doesn't exist anymore
<zsombi_> kind of like deprecated behavior
<kalikiana> zsombi_: which is what? right now I only see that you break it
<kalikiana> and it's not deprecated
<zsombi_> kalikiana: we don't have the 3rd state of teh text inputs, the property wasn't marked as deprecated as we thought that it can be used to show that there is a focus highlight frame around it
<zsombi_> kalikiana: oren had this vision of having disabled, enabled non-focused, enabled-non focused highhlighted and enabled-focused states, which was wrong
<zsombi_> kalikiana: ok, I'll put it back :)
<kalikiana> zsombi_: at least I'd like to see a discussion on what we want it to mean if we change it… for TextArea it's typical to not dim when it loses focus, and changing it only for TextField won't be very obvious
<zsombi_> kalikiana: well... I don't have the logs on that discussion, it was loooooooong ago... but you're right, a text input should stay with focus color when OSK is away. On desktop we don't have that state
<zsombi_> but this change I made is also valid for TextArea, they have the same style
<Diogo> hi guys
<Diogo> can some one help me out plzz??
<kalikiana> zsombi_: ah, true, it would break both. even worse :-D
<zsombi_> yes :)
<zsombi_> sorry
<zsombi_> you've good eyes ;P
<zsombi_> kalikiana: ok, so if I put the highlighted back, I don't get the normal.field coloring back :/
<kalikiana> zsombi_: that's why I said above, the "focus" is wrong in more than one place. modules/Ubuntu/Components/TextField.qml and modules/Ubuntu/Components/TextArea.qml use it for highlighted
<zsombi_> kalikiana: ah, you meant that.. ok
<kalikiana> I should've been clearer
<zsombi_> kalikiana: should we try to deal with it in a separate MR or in this one?
<kalikiana> zsombi_: it's technically a separate issue… no strong feelings
<zsombi_> kalikiana: ok, then I'll revert the style changes
<zsombi_> kalikiana: as activeFocus doesn't help there
<kalikiana> zsombi_: well, it does help… but with a separate branch we can also have a unit test without delaying your palette work
<zsombi_> kalikiana: yep, pushed the changes
<kalikiana> zsombi_: was about to file a bug… this might possibly even explain https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1378231
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378231 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Wrong focus appearance of TextField as head.contents" [Low,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> aaaand it does
<kalikiana> yay
<zsombi_> kalikiana: oh, yes, so teh bug suddenly becomes High importance wise
<zsombi_> kalikiana: ok, so if no more requests on 05-setpalette, then push teh button :)
<kalikiana> zsombi_: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textComponentsActiveFocus/+merge/256495
<zsombi_> kalikiana: aaaah, that makes sense :D
<zsombi_> kalikiana: grrrr....
<zsombi_> kalikiana: let's have https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/04-apply-styleset/+merge/252467 as prereq...
<zsombi_> kalikiana: otherwise we will have to have a pile of iterations to fix the Theme to theme changes
<kalikiana> zsombi_: hmm what do you mean?
<zsombi_> kalikiana: using Theme will give deprecation warning, you shoudl use theme instead
<zsombi_> kalikiana: 04 just got happroved by t1mp, so it'll land soon
<zsombi_> kalikiana: but you can decide whether you wait till that gets merged and then resync with staging, or make it as prereq so I can happrove it and will get into staging once the prereq lands
<kalikiana> zsombi_: good point. I'll wait, I trust it shouldn't take long
<zsombi_> kalikiana: from 04 onwards, using Theme (with capitals) will give warning, so you should switch to use theme
<zsombi_> kalikiana: max 1h
<t1mp> zsombi_: that is if jenkins likes it
<zsombi_> t1mp: it must like it!!!!!
<zsombi_> t1mp: about the 07 to make it as blog post, I think it is too huge for a blog, but we can have it also as Page article
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I pushed one comment to your MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: wow, was expecting more :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, don’t worry, I’m sure I’ll find things to tweak when doing an actual code review :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: oh, i thought that is what you were doing :D
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hmm, that bug is strange. it works if i scroll with the scroll bar but not if i drag. i will look into it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I did a functional review first, then will do a code review (when everything works as expected)
<kalikiana> zsombi_: make it a series of blog posts ;-)
<nik90> DanChapman: Hey, just saw the backlog in ubuntu-touch-meeting. I did make a start on the first proposal, however I was not happy with the performance of the component on the phone. The issue is that since I am calculating x and y coordinates at every frame of the animation, it is leading to a laggy experience.
<nik90> DanChapman: the issue is actually persistent on the current radial bottom edge, but it is within reasonable limits due to other variables not being changes such as opacity etc which is not the case with the design mockups provided to us.
<nik90> DanChapman: I was thinking of opening it up to the community to come and help. May be they might other ideas on the implementation part.
<t1mp> kalikiana: :)
<t1mp> zsombi_, kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/04-apply-styleset/+merge/252467 merged :D
<t1mp> kalikiana: sync your branches :)
<kalikiana> zsombi_: here you go https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textComponentsActiveFocus/+merge/256495
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: fixes pushed on the MR (the one you asked plus another bug I found)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, I’m doing a proper code review now, will post my comments in a moment
<kalikiana> t1mp: is PageHeadConfiguration involved in anything fancy, like a loader? it's one of the things that seem to be affected by a race condition I'm tracking down (in the api check tool)
<faenil> how are the modularScale values computed?
<faenil> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/ucfontutils.cpp
<faenil> 0.677 for example
<faenil> it should be quite font-specific afaik
<t1mp> kalikiana: in PageHeadStyle the overflowPanels depend on the Actions that are defined in PageHeadConfiguration
<t1mp> kalikiana: and the overflow panels are only created when you click on the overflow button
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, more comments sent your way
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: fixing them
<DS-McGuire> Would anyone know why my Ubuntu SDK doesn't run QML files and I have to use the terminal to do so?
<faenil> DS-McGuire: describe "doesn't run"
<DS-McGuire> faenil, Just don't do anything
<DanChapman> nik90, ok thanks for the update, and for giving it a go. I agree I think it would be good to open it up to the community and see what comes from it
<faenil> you play the green arrow and there's no output in "Compile Output" ?
<DS-McGuire> I have to use: qmlscene ~/Ubuntu-Help-QML/main.qml
<faenil> also, are you talking about running on desktop, or on device?
<faenil> if on device, which chroot target?
<DS-McGuire> desktop: here is an output from Compile Output: Error while building/deploying project Linux_Command_Cookbook (kit: Desktop)
<DS-McGuire> When executing step 'Update translations template'
<faenil> if you scroll up there should be something more detailed
<faenil> feel free to copy the whole content of the output on some pastebin
<faenil> and I'll have a look
<DS-McGuire> faenil, Thanks, I will do so now
<DS-McGuire> faenil, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833823/ Here you go
<faenil> DS-McGuire: do you have the "po" folder in your project?
<faenil> if not, did you delete it?
<DS-McGuire> faenil, It is a brand new project with nothing changed/deleted. Even if I start a new project it doens't work.
<faenil> which template are you trying?
<DS-McGuire> QML App with Simple UI (qmlproject)
<DS-McGuire> faenil, Forgot to ping^
<faenil> DS-McGuire: mmm maybe I know what's wrong
<faenil> can you try getting rid of the spaces in "Ubuntu Touch Projects" ?
<DS-McGuire> Really?
<DS-McGuire> I will try now
<DS-McGuire> faenil, You're amazing! hahah!
<faenil> DS-McGuire: \o/
<DS-McGuire> That has been holding me back for months!!!
<DS-McGuire> Shall I report it as a bug?
<faenil> probably, yes please ;)
<faenil> DS-McGuire: sorry I'm in the community since a few weeks only :p
<DS-McGuire> faenil, Awesome! Man, I am so freaking happy haha!
<faenil> glad to hear that, get back to coding now! haha :D
<DS-McGuire> faenil, No need to apoligize at a;;
<DS-McGuire> all*
<DS-McGuire> apologize*
 * DS-McGuire goes back to coding
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, did you forget to push a revision by any chance? I’m not seeing the change for making SuggestionsFilterModel::filterAcceptsRow more tolerant
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, i am on actually finishing adding tests for it right now, then will push it. sorry
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ok, no worries! let me know when I can review again
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, btw, the change to use a var for the list of models is totally worth it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i find the assignment more clunky but it is worth using reduce()
<oSoMoN> yes, and afaic the assignment is not that clunky, it looks very QMLish
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: would be better if you could create the two models inside the array constructor
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but then QML will see it as a QML list and complain about the property not being a list property
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sure, but it’s no big deal, it doesn’t impair code readability
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yeah, worth it. pushed last change
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, one more (minor) comment on the MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: fixing
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: fix pushed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks. At this point I know I’m picking nits, but it would be a tiny teeny bit more performant if you stored the expected count, rather than the expected set and then calling .count() on it at each iteration
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that's fine. gimme a sec
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> cheers
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I added one suggestion to the MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok. btw, why is jenkins failing now ? I ran all tests locally and it was ok
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I think that’s an intermittent failure where the unity8 greeter fails to unlock, you can safely ignore it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushed fix. went for ordered in the name to make it clear, since usually these lists aren't
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ok, fine by me
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, one last thing, and I think we’re good to go: test coverage (see my comment)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and before a new CI run kicks in (and fails), there’s one flake8 error in the autopilot tests
<nerochiaro> damn, keep forgetting that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and i will check code coverage now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, "make test" before every commit is your friend :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:  coverage should be 100% now on the model I added
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and flake8 fixed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is there a way to clean coverage info without having to hunt files manually ? when i added coverage to qt-halide i had to add a target that did that, and made make coverage a dependency of it, otherwise when you change something the html reports will not update as far as I know
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not that I know of, I usually just clean everything (very inefficient, I know)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: personally i would rather have it regenerated from scratch every time you run make coverage. i submit a small patch tomorrow
<oSoMoN> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-17
<DanChapman> morning all
<pack_code> How do you publish a .deb app on the software center if license is GPL3?
<popey> pack_code: same way you publish with an app of any license
<pack_code> popey: I tried that
<popey> tried what?
<pack_code> to publish that way
<pack_code> I go t a message
<pack_code> popey: Thank you for submitting a gratis Free Software application through MyApps. At this time we are unable to process this request, as we are working on the implementation of a new app upload process.
<pack_code> My app is FOSS
<popey> Ah okay. It's a free app?
<pack_code> popey: FOSS
<popey> It can be FOSS and not free :)
<popey> But anyway..
<pack_code> yes..
<popey> I would recommend you upload your application to Debian.
<popey> Well, find a debian developer to assist you with that.
<pack_code> but will I see it in ubuntu software center
<popey> Not immediately.
<pack_code> without having to add ppas
<pack_code> how long is the review?
<popey> But putting it in Debian means it will come to a future Ubuntu release, and other Debian derivatives benefit too.
<popey> I don't know. You'd need to speak to a Debian developer
<pack_code> retroactive as well?
<pack_code> for trusty?
<ogra_> trusty is in final freeze
<pack_code> damn!
<pack_code> I am on utopic
<pack_code> do you have a link to the edbian option you mentioned
<pack_code> "edbian" meant debian
<popey> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/pkgs.html#newpackage
<popey> that might be useful
<popey> The documentation is comprehensive.
<pack_code> it is
<pack_code> so there's really no way then, is there?
<popey> no way for what?
<pack_code> for an app to appear in Ubuntu Software Center
<popey> Yes, but not immediately, if it's FOSS
<pack_code> I have a launchpad ppa and a bzr recipe
<popey> (and free)
<pack_code> why is that?
<pack_code> I thout Ubuntu was based on free/donations
<popey> Long story.
<pack_code> 1 sentence
<pack_code> any outlook at least?
<popey> If you want to appear in the Software Centre, get your package in the Ubuntu archive.
<pack_code> how?
<popey> to get in the archive, you're better getting in Debian (then everyone benefits)
<popey> if you dont want to send to debian, you can submit to Ubuntu, but it won't go to Trusty archive, as that's already shipped.
<pack_code> sure
<popey> you could get it in W (15.10) when that releases, then request a backport
<pack_code> I could live w/o trusty
<popey> but honestly, going to debian is better.
<pack_code> could work
<pack_code> just what is the procedure
<popey> s/releases/opens/
<pack_code> huh?
<popey> Well, the archive for W isn't open yet.
<popey> 15.10 hasn't even begun yet.
<ahoneybun> soon
<pack_code> I see its not that time of April yet
<popey> Close to when 15.04 releases, the archive for 15.10 will open.
<pack_code> so does the software center automatically pick up debian archives or does one have to configure something like "multiverse"
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<popey> No.
<popey> USC shows what's in the archive, main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<pack_code> That is very useful....
<pack_code> popey: thanks man!
<popey> However, I would still urge you to submit to debian, unless it's an Ubuntu specific app.
<pack_code> it's actually gnome-shell
<pack_code> game
<pack_code> wanna see?
<popey> sure.
<pack_code> https://launchpad.net/puzzl main site
<pack_code> popey: https://launchpad.net/~itprojects/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+files/puzzl_1.0%2Br4%7Eubuntu14.10.1_amd64.deb
<pack_code> popey: there was a debian import freeze on feb19
<popey> but it could go into the next release
<pack_code> popey: that's the boat I missed
<popey> bummer
<pack_code> I know, maybe on the next time the Titanic makes a stop somewhere
<popey> heh
<pack_code> popey: thanks for the brainstom
<popey> np
<pack_code> have a nice day!
<popey> you too
<zsombi_> nik90: ping
<zsombi_> nik90: I'm back on alarm ID
<zsombi_> nik90: I managed to launch teh clock app on my vivid :)
<nik90> zsombi_: hey
<nik90> zsombi_: ooh nice
<zsombi_> nik90: so, I managed to crash teh app only ince, and I cannot reprodice it anymore...
<zsombi_> once
<nik90> zsombi_: I just got a email notification about the alarm-id MP and realized that I mentioned my test results to you on IRC that day but failed to comment on the MP.
<nik90> zsombi_: From what I remember, even after switching to the memory backend, I did observe some strange behavior with respect to the bottom edge tab not being aware of the alarm changes..as if a signal wasn't fired
<nik90> zsombi_: I couldn't reproduce this on every try, but it happened more or less 6 out of 10 times.
<zsombi_> nik90: so th ebottom edge connects to some model signal?
<nik90> zsombi_: well the bottom edge periodically (every minute) goes through the alarm model and calculates the time to the next closest active alarm.
<nik90> zsombi_: but it seems that the alarm model variable doesn't seem to be updated (I think(
<zsombi_> nik90: I cannot repro that... :(
<nik90> zsombi_: I will test it once more with the same test conditions as before
<zsombi_> nik90: this si weird... the bottom edge label  fetches the alarm model every time o move the window...
<zsombi_> nik90: good. I've updated the MR, synced with staging now
<nik90> zsombi_: on the phone probably that equates to the app getting focus again
<zsombi_> nik90: perhaps...
<nik90> zsombi_: the reason we do that is quite important...if an alarm goes off, the indicator-datetime disables it (for one-time alarm cases). However the clock app ui did not update to reflect that. So I had to add the code where when the clock app gets focus, we recheck the alarm model
<zsombi_> nik90: but we shoudl do sthing about that
<nik90> zsombi_: that was the best solution we could come up with at the time..I remember discussing this UI not updating issue when I implemented the solution.
<zsombi_> nik90: right... and that can stay as is
<zsombi_> nik90: what we could do is to have some LiveTime{} component which woudl also trigger a signal to give you the next upcomming alarm
<nik90> zsombi_: yeah that would be handy..would save the clock app from polling the alarm model unnecessarily
<nik90> zsombi_: if this LiveTime{} component lands in 1.3, would that be in vivid or vivid+1 ?
<zsombi_> nik90: 1.2 is vivid, 1.3 is v+1 :)
<zsombi_> nik90: but I'm affraid we cannot get this alarm ID to 1.2 :(
<zsombi_> so it has to go to 1.3
<zsombi_> but I'll discuss this today with pmcgowan
<nik90> zsombi_: its not critical to land this in 1.2 but the fact that i-dt and EDS landed their required fixes in vivid makes their effort go wasted
<nik90> sure, let me know what comes out of it
<zsombi_> nik90: exactly...
<zsombi_> The MR was ready and I could not find anything, so it should have landed :/
<vitimiti> I have followed this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Translations to set up the translation options for my project. Now I would like to translate the Spanish part myself, is there a way I can do this or should I just let the Ubuntu team do it?
<sverzegnassi> hi all! is it safe to add some custom extension to the manifest.json file (i'm talking about UITK app)? i've seen a few core apps have some.
<popey> sverzegnassi: yeah, the core apps have them for autopilot under x-test, and I believe they are just ignored
<popey> you might want to run click-reviewer-tools over them though, and you'll probably just get warnings
<popey> (also, sverzegnassi you have mail) :D
 * nik90 is ecstatic..he just got his insider's BQ Device!
<sverzegnassi> popey: yes, i'd like to add some info in the manifest for one of my app just because i'm lazy and i've built an AboutPage that grab the info from there
<sverzegnassi> popey: yes, I've seen the mail. at the moment i'm not at home, and I don't remember all the details
<Elleo> nik90: awesome :)
<DanChapman> nik90: \o/
<nik90> :)
<popey> sverzegnassi: ok
<zsombi_> nik90: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10838872/
<zsombi_> nik90: sometimes I am getting a crash at the point when I launch the app on desktop
<zsombi_> nik90: I have a comment about that so there's some GLib call you have there...
<zsombi_> nik90: but still, seems if I do not cache the alarms, then I don't get crashes... though the first crash I got when the cache was taken away... I have to check how to get this more stable
<zsombi_> but next week
<nik90> zsombi_: hmm strange..I will look through AlarmPage.qml;
<nik90> zsombi_: I don't even load anything in alarmpage.qml..just normal qtquick and ubuntu component imports
<zsombi_> nik90: there's something after onCompleted...
<zsombi_> nik90: do you have anything else which would cause some GLib calls?
<nik90> zsombi_: clock app has a c++ plugin which uses Qtdbus to communicate to indicator-datetime..that's about it
<zsombi_> aham... well, I'll go off now, I'll check it next week
<nik90> zsombi_: ok..I will take the weekend to do some investigation
<zsombi_> nik90: ouh! If I run the app with ALARM_BACKEND=memory, it crashes every time!!!
<zsombi_> nik90: !!!!! QOrganizerManager::availableManagers().contains(envManager) crashes!!!
<zsombi_> renatu: ^
<renatu> zsombi_, probably you have a broken qorganizer plugin installed
<zsombi_> renatu: hmmm! only me? It used to crash for nik90 as well...
<nik90> zsombi_: true but it crashes only once or twice for me and it was a week or two ago?
<renatu> zsombi_, I got this when I have a a memory or a eds plugin installed but built with a different qt version
<zsombi_> nik90: renatu: if I remove that line of code, I do no longer get any crashes...
<zsombi_> renatu: oh, f*k!
<zsombi_> WTF??! qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin:
<zsombi_>   Installed: 5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu9
<zsombi_>   Candidate: 5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu9
<zsombi_>   Version table:
<zsombi_>  *** 5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu9 0
<zsombi_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/universe amd64 Packages
<zsombi_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<zsombi_> renatu: ^ look at that? is it really
<zsombi_> renatu: is the plugin still qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin?
<renatu> yes
<zsombi_> renatu: and is it true that has not been built with 5.4.1?
<zsombi_> renatu: what's yours?
<renatu> zsombi_, I build it from source
<zsombi_> ok, that's not a ref point then...
<renatu> zsombi_, check the files on your: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/organizer/
<renatu> zsombi_, try remove one by one, to see which one is broken
<nik90> charles: ping
<charles> nik90: pong
<nik90> charles: hey, can you get a MP to change the default alarm silence after duration to 10 minutes as specified by mpt?
<nik90> charles: I was suppose to change the wording in the clock app side, and I will get a MP for that in my end
<charles> nik90, alarm-duration-minutes is already 10 minutes in trunk?
<nik90> s/suppose/supposed
<nik90> charles: oh..I haven't tested clock app on vivid for sometime ...that's why I may have missed that
<charles> nik90, ping me if it's not working for you, but the default should be 10 now
<nik90> charles: just flashed latest vivid, and I see the default as 10 mins
<charles> nik90, \o/
<nik90> :)
<TestDeveloper> hello
<TestDeveloper> I want to create a new provider for owncloud. Is there a tutorial to do this?
<popey> renatu: seen bug 1445586 from alesage ? "error" : "error code from SyncEvolution remote, status 400: REPORT 'meta data': bad HTTP status: <status 1.1, code 400, class 4, Bad Request>"
<ubot5> bug 1445586 in sync-monitor "Failed sync of Google calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445586
<popey> :(
<renatu> popey, are you using the version from silo?
<popey> renatu: it wasn't me
<renatu> yes the fix did not land yet
<alesage> renatu, from a fresh vivid flash, using calendar from the store
<renatu> alesage, if you want that working you need to get syncevolution from the silo
<popey> ahh
<alesage> popey, not sure what the process is here, may need a new silo and/or your advice
<DF__> HI
<DF__> can some one help me out??
<beuno> DF__, what's up?
<DF__> i have some problems with a mysql conection
<beuno> DF__, on the ubuntu phone?
<DF__> yep
<DF__> and the development
<DF__> bueno, i can't install the lib on my nexus 4
<DF__> ...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-18
<jplatte> Hi, I'm trying to get the Ubuntu SDK to work on Arch Linux
<jplatte> I've found the QtCreator Ubuntu plugin source, and the remotelinux plugin source which the former seems to depend on
<jplatte> But I can't figure out how to build them. I can generate a makefile with qmake and run make or open the .pro file in qtcreator and try to build the project there, but the qtcreator source files are not found
<jplatte> I have seen that when creating new plugin projects, you get to set the qtcreator source path, in a graphic dialog of course... how do I set this for the plugins I cloned from launchpad?
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ wonders if he could abuse the CameraRecorder from QtMultimedia with a video resolution of 0 and framerate of 0 to write an audio recorder :) 
<DF__> Hi, does some one know about databases??
<DF__> HI
<DF__> can some one help me out with a database problem??
<jonny_> Hi anyone know why QT Designer fails to start with the error while reading typeinfo files ?
<jplatte> DF__: You didn't specify what kind of problem you have. Also, it's early in the morning for most of the US, so maybe less people are online now than other times
<jonny_> should I right now or should I wait ?
<jplatte> jonny_: what?
<DF__> ok so here is my problem
<DF__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10844248/
<DF__> i can't use the database that i specified
<jplatte> DF__: I don't see any database specified there, also that's just some part of code, not an error message or description. Anyway, this doesn't seem to be about something Ubuntu SDK specific. Try to find a help channel about Qt or whatever database library you're using in that C++ code.
<DF__> ok wait a sec, i send you the full code
<DF__> here it's
<DF__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10844277/
<jplatte> I've never used Qt, I still don't see a database name or anything like that, and you still didn't specify how this code fails. Like I said before, you'll probably have more success asking about this on a Qt IRC or something similar; there should be more people online, and they should know more about Qt – ask here if you have problems with Ubuntu specific problems, like the Ubuntu Touch permission stuff, building Apps for and i
<vitimiti> Can somebody point me to a translation guide? I've already activated the translations for my app on launchpad, but I really want to make the translation for es_ES myself
<popey> vitimiti: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Guide
<vitimiti> popey, thank you very much
<vitimiti> popey, I've been able to do it, thank you very much :)
<vitimiti> Now my program is in my native language, too
<vitimiti> How do I know what framework I've got to use for the publishing? I've tried most of the available ones and all of them have that same problem
<nik90|temp> vitimiti:for now use ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml for now
<vitimiti> nik90|temp, thanks, I'll try
<nik90|temp> that should work on bq phones
<bzoltan_> vitimiti: as long you target the bq device you better stick to 14.10 fw, if you play with the 15.04 then 15.04 should be the fw
<vitimiti> I can't do anything with the publishing, it says that there's an error in the securicy_policy_version_matches_framework every time
<vitimiti> With 14.10, too
<vitimiti> Also, it's a C++/QML app, not just a QML app
<nik90|temp> vitimiti: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/ubuntu-clock-app.json
<nik90|temp> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/manifest.json.in
<vitimiti> I'll check those
<vitimiti> 14.10 did it for me, at last, thank you
<nik90|temp> vitimiti:yw
<vitimiti> For my app (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vitimiti/youtube-dl-ubutouch/trunk/files) I need the youtube-dl binary to be shipped with the package. I'm testing by issuing the same commands in the .pro file as for qmldir, so that it is copied together with the .so library, in the same folder, but I still can't execute the binary file with QProcess, since I don't know where the application is being executed from or even where the click
<vitimiti> package will install this binary. Can somebody help me with that?
<vitimiti> Wow, that was a letter, sorry
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-19
<Guest15598> hi guys, i'm interested in buying an Ubuntu phone and wanted to know if there is any app for mobiles in the Ubuntu Store that implements TOTP secuirity tokens like Google Authenticator
<rpadovani> Guest15598, there is: https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.ubuntu-authenticator
<nik90> rpadovani: hey
<rpadovani> nik90, o/
<Vostro> hi guys, i have a question for us ^^
<Guest15598> rpadovani: thanx!
<bertasg> hi everyone, can i install ubuntu-sdk on debian wheezy?
<jgm90> hi guys
<jgm90> i want to close popup on download finished but i cant access child component any help?
<jgm90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852501/
<nik90> jgm90: Add a connection inside the dialog component that tracks the on download finished signal
<nik90> Dialog { .... Connection { target: single, onFinished: Poputils.close(dialogue) } }
<jgm90> thank you
<Hen_> Hey guys
<Hen_> I'm having some issue with my ubuntu touch device not being detected
<Hen_> any of you had that issue before?
<nik90> Hen_: not really..did you activate developer mode on the device?
<Hen_> Yes
<Hen_> I've tried both enabled and disabled
<Hen_> upon plugging in the device the ui brings pop up "Detecting devices"
<nik90> hmm
<nik90> Did you add the Ubuntu SDK PPA for ubuntu 14.04?
<Hen_> nope
<Hen_> I just ran apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<Hen_> could it be the wrong version?
<nik90> try adding the PPA
<nik90> Hen_: it brings in updated version of phablet-tools and etc which could help fix your device detection issue
<Hen_> ok
<Hen_> I'll give that a go
<Hen_> ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa would be the correct one?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-19
<nik90> t1mp, ping
<t1mp> nik90: hi
<nik90> t1mp, Hi, I am having an issue in my app with the latest UITK in rc-proposed where the back button disappeared in a few pages. I was able to narrow it down the reason to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1565811
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1565811 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "PageHeader should not have a back action if it's the first page on the stack" [High,Fix committed]
<nik90> t1mp, I have a setup similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com/15920303/
<nik90> where I have a so called "Home Page" which I don't push into the pagestack.
<nik90> Instead I push the child pages only to the stack. As a result, when I push them, the depth is 1
<t1mp> why do you do that?
<t1mp> in any case, you can set PageHeader.leadingActionBar.actions = [ Action { iconName: "back"; onTriggered: pageStack.pop(); text: "Back" } ]
<nik90> t1mp, I do that because sometimes I want to pop all child pages to return to the home page using the clear() function.
<nik90> If I had pushed the Home Page, then that would be popped from the stack as well.
<nik90> UITK Pagestack pop() function doesnt allow me to dictate how many pages I want to pop like the upstream Qt Stackview
<nik90> t1mp, And yes, at the moment I have resorted to using a custom back button.
<nik90> But that feels hacky :P
<t1mp> we can only have one default behavior for the back action, either we show it or we don't show it when there is one page on the stack
<t1mp> we had it documented as not showing for one page, and it worked like that with the old header, so I think the bug you pasted above was valid, and it should not show the back action
<nik90> Hmm
<t1mp> I don't know the whole structure of your app, but I would say that the home page can be the first page on the stack
<nik90> fair enough
<t1mp> as a side note, maybe you want to switch to the AdaptivePageLayout :)
<nik90> t1mp, it is for uNav (default navigation app on the phone)
<t1mp> because it will support convergence
<nik90> so the breakage is a bit concerning and we don't yet have an idea about how we want to converge.
<nik90> we're still brainstorming about the design
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> so you relied on our bug when it was not obvious that it was a bug.
<nik90> t1mp, one more question, will the SDK add default keyboard shortcuts to the back button like "Escape" ?
<t1mp> if I unfix the bug to fix the app, that will break other apps again
<nik90> t1mp, yes I wasn't aware it was a bug
<t1mp> right
<t1mp> nik90: not that I know of, but we can ask a designer
<t1mp> Femma: ^ will we have default keyboard shortcuts for a back action in a page?
<nik90> t1mp, I will give it further thought to see if I can also push the HomePage (map view) to the stack.
<nik90> but as of the moment, I know that sometimes we need to jump from stack depth 2 to the map view.
<t1mp> nik90: there is keyboard navigation however so you can use TAB to select the back button and then trigger it with (I think) enter or space
<nik90> and I don't see how to do that without using the clear() function
<t1mp> nik90: or multiple pop()s
<t1mp> nik90: I don't know the designs for unav. Perhaps the map could be a separate layer not in the stack
<t1mp> perhaps that's what you have now :)
<nik90> t1mp, that's what we have now :P
<nik90> whcih is why our child pages have depth 1
<Femma> t1mp:  nik90 at the moment, the way to achieve that would be via focus. There are currently no plans to implement a back keyboard shortcut, however if there is a requirement/use case for it then we can definitely think about including it
<nik90> t1mp, see this is why you don't automate stuff in the SDK side :P .. if app devs want to hide the back button, just give them a method to do so.
<t1mp> nik90: yeah. Now they can by setting leadingActionBar.actions = []
<nik90> t1mp, yup
<t1mp> nik90: maybe that is a good reason to switch to the APL :)
<t1mp> nik90: it can do everything that the PageStack can do, but it has a more flexible removePage(page) function
<t1mp> nik90: apl.removePages(mapPage) would do the trick for you
<t1mp> nik90: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.Components.AdaptivePageLayout/#removePages-method
<nik90> t1mp, ooh that's nice..I will try to migrate to it
<nik90> thnx
<t1mp> nik90: cool. Let me know if there are any issues
<t1mp> or if you discover more advantages of the APL over PageStack so we can convince more people to migrate :)
<nik90> :)
<t1mp> mzanetti: hello  :)
<mzanetti> o/
<t1mp> mzanetti: I thought it may be useful for you and nik90 to know what you both are doing for navigation, to avoid duplication of the effort
<t1mp> nik90: what's up with unav? Are you planning a big redesign/rewrite?
<mzanetti> yeah, I've been talking to Marcos and Nekhelesh already. As I said, I didn't really want to compete with uNav but rather just play a bit with the QML location api
<mzanetti> and well, turns out its working very nicely
<mhall119> bzoltan_: zsombi: Kaleo: UOS is coming up ,and I'd like to have a session showing off our UITK and specifically the convergence/adaptive features of our components, which one of you can lead that session?
<cariveri> Hi there. I got an error: opening shm. I read that it is a platform error. what can I do?
<cariveri> it crashes HaloWord and I think some more other apps.
<cariveri> my platform was ubuntu 15.04 OTA-10.1, on a bq Aquaris E5.
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  it will be zsombi
<cariveri> hey. does any one know this: failed to open shm error?
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan_
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-20
<cerealguy> evening, all.  interested in contributing.  read this page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Writing_Code).  not sure what it means by "Look through the list of Ubuntu specifications on Launchpad. Pick one that interests you, and hopefully there should be enough information to begin with an implementation."  can anyone clarify?
<nik90> davidcalle, ping
<davidcalle> nik90: pong
<t1mp> mardy: hello
<t1mp> mardy: I was checking out the bug that you reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1572525 and left a comment
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1572525 in Canonical System Image "[regression] Double header height is set as flickable topMargin" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<t1mp> oh I see there are more comments added there that I didn't see yet
 * t1mp reading
<mardy> t1mp: well, I don't mind changing my app (if there is a workaround), but I think that such change should be communicated well in advance
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> indeed, it seems that with the previous version the old topMargin was ignored when setting it to the header height
<mardy> t1mp: and that's also how it's documented to work
<t1mp> right
<t1mp> that needs to be updated
<t1mp> mardy: would this work for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/topMargin-bug1572525/+merge/292386
<mardy> t1mp: I don't think that this is the correct approach; I'm writing a comment to the bug, but in short:
<mardy> t1mp: A) I think that the other bugs can be fixed while still retaining the old behaviour
<mardy> t1mp: B) I have yet to see a user complaining about the old behaviour (did we have any bugs for that?)
<mardy> t1mp: C) If you go forawrd with this, please announce it widely, inviting developers to test their apps with the new UITK version
<t1mp> mardy: A) the change was needed to fix the attached bugs. Storing the old value and reverting it got broken in some cases where multiple PageHeaders are setting the same Flickable (which was happening in some cases even in our UITK gallery app) and it breaks the margins when they set/unset the flickable property in the wrong order (which cannot always be controlled)
<t1mp> B) I think not, I would have linked those to the MR. But there were concerns and requests to update the behavior for when apps do set a topMargin initially and don't want that reverted by the PageHeader (mainly faenil was arguing for that, I'm not sure if he has an app that needs this)
<t1mp> C) Right. But I think this landed already.
<t1mp> I can still send an e-mail to the mailing list
<mardy> t1mp: it has landed on the rc images; I guess most people are using the stable ones
<faenil> B) is mainly about common sense. The header was previously deliberately preventing the developers from using a Flickable property
<faenil> I don't think you need bugs for that, we all agree that shouldn't be how it works :) (I hope :D)
<mardy> t1mp: let's put it this way: if I find a way to revert the behavioural change while still fixing those bugs, would you consider such a MP?
<mardy> faenil: no, I don't, it's a property nobody uses (and which nobody could have used, since it was not working right)
<faenil> mardy: the fact nobody uses it does not justify the old behaviour, imho. It is still a property that should be left available to developers
<mardy> faenil: I would agree with you if we were starting from a clean plate, but not at this point
<faenil> mardy: and in fact, you were using it...
<faenil> mardy: I'd argue the plate is still quite clean, it's better if we fix these things sooner rather than later...but sure :)
<mardy> faenil: I was using it, because that was the right thing to do given the documented behaviour
<faenil> mardy: wasn't the documentation saying that Header would set the topMargin? why were you setting it? ;)
<mardy> faenil: if you want to get it fixed, I would suggest: 1) file a bug and 2) let's fix it by adding an additional property to the header
<mardy> faenil: please have a look at the attached test case
<faenil> mardy: I had
<faenil> I did*
<mardy> faenil: I was setting the topMargin to the items, so that when they were scrolled into the view, they would already have the proper topMargin (so that the user wouldn't see the page content jump)
<t1mp> mardy: technically, UITK 1.3 and the PageHeader are still development versions, 1.2 is the stable one.
<faenil> t1mp: let's start from one thing, isn't it true that mardy's code should have behaved the same with the old code as well? at least by design
<dpm> t1mp, quick question: what's the standard way of building a qmake-based app? Just run qmake $FILE.pro? Or does the build need to be set up in a different directory, etc?
<t1mp> mardy: I saw your use case. I think it is not a very common one, but indeed it is one that we did not think of before.
<faenil> t1mp: i.e. was mardy's code "working" before because of a bug?
<faenil> (I put working in quotes to mean it behaved as he expected it to behave)
<t1mp> dpm: I think you don't have to add the file parameter. Just 'qmake' in the correct directory.
<dpm> t1mp, cool, thanks
<t1mp> qmake && make, that is
<t1mp> dpm: if you need out-of-source builds, I think that's possible too. But zbenjamin (and others) would know more about that than I do.
<faenil> mardy: anyway, I agree it should have been communicated, if it was a behaviour change. Afaik your code should have produced the same behaviour before the change
<t1mp> faenil: uhm. Theoretically the old code should have behaved like that, but now that I look back at the changes of the MR it looks like the old code did not change the value of topMargin relatively, but just overwrote it with the header height
<faenil> t1mp: of course it didn't actually behave like that :D but the intention was that it should have, right?
<faenil> the fact that mardy's code behaviour change was due to a *bug* in the old code
<faenil> not to the new change, right?
<t1mp> the old code was supposed to work with flickables that had an initial topMargin of 0
<t1mp> so let's say, the behavior for this use case would have been undefined
<faenil> that's quite a strong assumption :|
<t1mp> well, if an app has a topMargin in the flickable set, and you use a header with that flickable, in most cases, the intended behavior of the app developer would have broken
<faenil> t1mp: so, the behaviour of mardy's code, based on your words, was expected to be "undefined"
<mardy> t1mp: yes, as I understand the old code was *replacing* the topMargin, the new code is *adding*
<t1mp> so you can call the old behavior a bug, but mardy is right that in this specific case he used that behavior (or bug) to get the desired behavior
<t1mp> mardy: yes, that is correct
<faenil> mardy: the old code was ignoring your topMargin, basically
<faenil> t1mp: of course
<t1mp> faenil: it ignored until you unset Header.flickable, then it was supposed to restore the old topMargin (which was broken)
<t1mp> (*which was broken in some corner cases)
<faenil> yep
<mardy> faenil: yes, it was overriding it while the flickable was connected to the header; but that's exactly how it was documented to work, so I was not relying on any undefined behaviour
<faenil> mardy: sorry if I repeat, wasn't the documentation saying that the header would set topMargin?
<mardy> faenil: correct, it was
<faenil> and it was also saying that when changing the flickable the topMargin would be reset to 0..
<mardy> t1mp: as a sidenote, your workaround works mostly fine; but I lost the back navigation; any way to restore it?
<faenil> so, I'm not sure I understand why you were expecting your topMargin to have any effect
<t1mp> mardy: I removed the PageStack from the example code because I thought it was not relevant for the bug
<t1mp> I tried to simplify it more
<t1mp> mardy: oh, right. The PageHeader is no longer directly in the Page on top of the PageStack.
<t1mp> mardy: PageHeader { leadingActionBar.actions: [ Action { text: "back"; iconName: "back"; onTriggered: pageStack.pop() } ] }
<t1mp> something like that
<mardy> t1mp: ok, thanks
<t1mp> faenil: is this a better description?
<t1mp>  * When the header is invisible because its visible property is false, or the header
<t1mp>  * has no parent, its height for the topMargin is considered 0.
<mardy> faenil: sorry, I missed your last line; so, if I remove the topMargin from my snippet, when I start swiping the screen horizontally, I see the next item appear
<mardy> faenil: it appears anchored at the top of the screen; then, as soon as it becomes the currentItem, it jumps down (because the topMargin gets changed)
<mardy> faenil: by setting the topMargin to be the same as the page header, I was avoiding that jump
<t1mp> mardy: as you can see in the example code I added to the bug, it seems like a case where you would want multiple headers (which was not possible with Ubuntu.Components 1.2)
<t1mp> mardy: perhaps a designer could comment on what is the best way to think about this
<mardy> t1mp: maybe; your suggestions works fine, so I'm OK with it -- I'm still not enthusiastic about it, because it makes the delegates heavier (each one has its own header), but I can live with that
<t1mp> mardy: otherwise, the single header might still jump up/down when you change the flickable, depending on the contentY of the flickable
 * faenil reads
<t1mp> faenil: I had problems coming up with a clear description there
<t1mp> faenil: what I tried to say is that when you make the header invisible, the header height is subtracted from the topMargin again
<t1mp> faenil: basically what you requested, the header not to affect the topMargin when it is not visible
<t1mp> so maybe you have a better description :)
<faenil> so, just say that it behaves the same way as when you unset the flickable?
<faenil> (and for the readers: I made that request because that's the way QtQuick layout components work, they ignore items which are !visible or have a null size, not because I'm schizo :D)
<faenil> (it's to be consistent with what QtQuick developers are expecting)
<t1mp> yeah, the request makes total sense :)
<faenil> t1mp: just giving some background, as it seems like I just came and asked for random things, lol
<t1mp> faenil: right. That's what it usually seems to me like at first, too :)
<faenil> (and, of course, my requests were discussed with team leads etc :D)
<faenil> t1mp: LOL
 * faenil slaps t1mp with a trout
<faenil> you deserved that :D :P
 * t1mp pulls the trout out of faenil's hands and eats it
<t1mp> :p
<faenil> hahhaha
<faenil> good one
<t1mp> faenil:  * Making the header invisible has the same effect on the topMargin as unsetting
<t1mp>  * the flickable.
 * zsombi comes to check the chat about the inner-flickable vs PageHeader behavior bug
<faenil> mardy: ok, I understand your usecase better now. Let me think (I'm also in quite of a rush with the deadline for a proto :/ )
<t1mp> mardy, faenil, zsombi: I propose I update the docs (see the MR attached to the bug), and I send an e-mail to ubuntu-phone
<zsombi> t1mp: ok, good!
<t1mp> I guess also to [ubuntu-touch-coreapps]
<faenil> t1mp: better if we also find a solution to mardy's usecase, as it will be useful. (And maybe we can add that to Header's docs as well)
<faenil> a solution which is not a hack, that is :)
<t1mp> faenil: I proposed a solution with a link to a pastebin in my comment on the bug
<t1mp> I don't think it is a hack
<zsombi> t1mp: commented
<zsombi> the MR
<faenil> t1mp: as mardy says, adding one Header for each flickable is a bit heavy :/ but sure, if we can't find anything else...
<t1mp> faenil: there are multiple vertical flickables that can be swiped horizontally, and they all use a single header. From UX-point-of-view that seems a bit weird to me. So I think we need UX input for the use case
<t1mp> Femma: hello :)
<t1mp> faenil: perhaps you could execute mardy's code and show it to Femma?
<zsombi> mardy: I still don't get why you need to set the delegate's inner Flickable to control the header...
<faenil> t1mp: I think that's what you're going to have to implement given the new animations of the Sections component, instead :P
<faenil> (you remember? :D)
<t1mp> zsombi: ok. I pushed an update.
<t1mp> faenil: new animations???
<t1mp> faenil: ah, you mean the swiping between pages
<faenil> t1mp: sdk/design sync, a couple of weeks ago...
<faenil> yes
<faenil> between Sections .p
<t1mp> faenil: I think of Sections as a separate component. The swiping would be between Pages :)
<t1mp> but they would need to be linked to Sections
<faenil> t1mp: doesn't matter :) it's still 1 header and multiple pages
<t1mp> faenil: hmm, yeah something to think about, because also each Page has its own header now..
<t1mp> I don't remember if transitions in the header were included in the designs
<faenil> I think there was no transition in the header, because I remember raising the problem "we're in trouble" :D
<faenil> mardy: I thought                         topMargin: parent.ListView.isCurrentItem ? 0 : mainPage.header.height
<faenil> would help
<faenil> and it does, at the beginning
<faenil> but then Header breaks that binding with its assignment
<faenil> so it only works at the beginning..
<t1mp> mardy: actually your code seems to work fine for me...
<t1mp> I don't know why
<zsombi> t1mp: you hold it right then :D
<t1mp> nevermind, I know why. Indeed with an older UITK it behaved differently
<faenil> lol :D
<t1mp> I'm wondering whether maybe the header should just be locked in this case
<faenil> mardy: do you see any way how to make everyone happy without changing the API?
<t1mp> mardy: does this code in the Flickable do what you want?                         topMargin: ListView.isCurrentItem ? 0 : mainPage.header.height
<t1mp> I think you'll get some unwanted topMarginChanged events there while the values are updating....
<faenil> mardy: it doesn't work after Header breaks the bindinwg
<faenil> it only works at the beginning
<t1mp> oh right it does break the binding
<zsombi> t1mp: happrove
<zsombi> +d
<t1mp> zsombi: thanks
<t1mp> I guess we'll still have some discussion about mardy's use case, but the doc fix is valid anyway
<t1mp> I sent the e-mail on the mailing lists
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  do you know how to convince the webapp container to start with a given zoomed mode?
<bzoltan_> dbarth: alex_abreu: ^
<alex_abreu> bzoltan_, it is not possible atm
<alex_abreu> bzoltan_, you should add a feature request
<alex_abreu> bzoltan_, but I am not sure how useful it would be
<bzoltan_> alex_abreu: there are silly webservices where the layout is odd...ie. for example it scales well to landscape, but does not adapt to portrait mode ... a forced double zoom would help. But it is not that important
<alex_abreu> bzoltan_, ok, I am not sure it would qualify as proper general use cases yet :)
<bzoltan_> alex_abreu:  I appreciate your very gentle and kind  way to say that "bzoltan_ that is stupid, make up some better usecase" :D
<alex_abreu> bzoltan_, well not really that ... but it would need a stronger use case indeed :)
<t1mp> mardy: did you say that the change in the PageHeader affected your app when installing rc-proposed? it looks like the last UITK version that we released is r1938 which does not include the change
<t1mp> ah no, not true. I was looking at the wrong change. This was r1931 so it is released
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-21
<liuxg> does anyone know how to capture a screenshot from M10 device?
<ogra_> Press both volume keys
<liuxg> ogra_, thanks. how about  phablet-screenshot, it is not working.
<t1mp> mardy: I read the code you attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1572525
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1572525 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[regression] Double header height is set as flickable topMargin" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> mardy: the solution can work (I haven't tested it yet). But it still leaves the question what we want the behavior to be
<t1mp> and in the case of your app, perhaps we should lock the header. Did you manage to talk to a designer about it?
<t1mp> mardy: I have seen some designs for animations when switching between "sections" in the header. They do something similar, so I'll talk to the designers to clear up how that would work together with the header
<mardy> t1mp: hi! Sorry, didn't hear the pings
<mardy> t1mp: the thing I disagree about, is the order of how to proceed: first, I think we should try to fix the bugs we have, without changing behaviour; then *if* we have a solid reason to change behaviour, we do that
<t1mp> mardy: we considered the old behavior to be a bug, because it ignores the existing topMargin
<mardy> t1mp: yes, because you developed this component so you know about its drawbacks; but I would argue that other developers won't notice it (and so far, they didn't)
<mardy> t1mp: noone uses that topMargin property :-)
<t1mp> nobody could because it was broken
<mardy> t1mp: true, but nobody reported it...
<t1mp> mardy: for Ubuntu.Components 2.0 we are considering the Header not to touch the margins at all, so then the app developer would always have to add topMargin: header.height explicitly in the code
<t1mp> just fyi :)
<t1mp> the disadvantage, of course, is that maybe this will have to be done for each Flickable.
<t1mp> mardy: if nobody reports it does that mean we should leave it "broken"?
<mardy> t1mp: why not add a property to the header? ("bindToFlickable: true" or something like that)
<mardy> t1mp: I think so... it's documented to be like this, and if you don't like the word "broken" you can say that it's a current limitation :-)
<t1mp> adding properties to components is possible, but we like to keep the API basic, so as few properties as needed, because adding that property means extra maintenance (of the property and two different behaviors), and less clean API
<t1mp> and UITK 1.3 is still considered under development, so if we have behavior that we think is a "current limitation" ;) then we can fix it
<t1mp> zsombi: stop me if you think I am speaking nonsense :)
<mardy> t1mp: well, AFAICR noone told me that 1.3 is under development
<mardy> t1mp: here it's listed as current: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/
<t1mp> mardy: well the PageHeader was introduced quite recently, see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/02/01/ui-toolkit-ota9/ and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/02/24/pageheader-tutorial/
<t1mp> let me see if I can find the blog post about the UITK versions
<t1mp> the API docs don't always show the correct information w.r.t. stable/in-development versions as far as I know
<davidcalle> t1mp: this should be fixed afaik
<davidcalle> t1mp: if you see a mistake there, please keep me updated :)
<t1mp> davidcalle: ah, right. :)
<t1mp> maybe what we need is to add a description of our policy, to make clear what is stable and what is under development
<davidcalle> t1mp: indeed. In any case, if there is a change needed, we have a way to quickly change what's tagged as current and development.
 * davidcalle -> lunch
<kalikiana> mardy: Current means that it's in stable images. That doesn't contradict the API changing. And UITK isn't the only one affected.
<JeanLuc__> hi, has anyone any idea why my gtk-app does not have a shadow around the window when running in 16.04? Just received this bug report and have no idea why this is happening: https://github.com/jangernert/FeedReader/issues/85
<Orphis> Hey, anyone here? I'm from Spotify, just upgraded to 16.04 and the sound on my HTPC is all broken with kernel 4.4. Using 4.2 from wily is alright. I'm worried that users might have similar issues when using a similar setup
<Orphis> So, is anyone aware of sound issues on 16.04 with hda-intel audio and various popular apps like Spotify, Chrome or Kodi?
<JanC> Orphis: this channel is for Ubuntu (Touch) app development
<JanC> maybe search on launchpad to see if there are any bugs about that
<Orphis> This channel is read by actual Ubuntu engineers and in the past, it's the only way I could reach them!
<popey> Orphis: hello
<Orphis> popey: Hello!
<popey> Orphis: interesting. I use spotify with 16.04 on intel with 4.4
<JanC> and there should be developers/engineers in more appropriate channels too  :)
<popey> the only reason engineers aren't about is because it's release day and ~midnight in europe
<Orphis> JanC: Well the "customer" support in #ubuntu is full of random people having issues, some a bit more knowledgeable but it's rare to have a proper fix
<popey> Orphis: how is it broken?
<popey> other audio apps work but spotify doesn't?
<Orphis> popey: I cannot get any sound at all through Pulseaudio using hda-intel and hdmi output. Default configuration. It used to work with 4.2 and doesn't with 4.4
<Orphis> I confirm the same packages work when I use older kernel
<Orphis> Kodi doesn't work either
<popey> ah, I'm not doing hdmi audio here
<Orphis> I can fiddle in vlc and get audio if I point to alsa and not pulse
<Orphis> Chrome doesn't work
<JanC> Orphis: there is also -devel and -desktop and -kernel etc.  :)
<JanC> is pulseaudio running?
<Orphis> I'm worried that users complain that Spotify is failing
<Orphis> Yes, it is
<popey> ok, can you file a bug - "ubuntu-bug linux" and ping me the bug number and I'll speak to someone tomorrow
<popey> put in the bug which 4.2 kernel and 4.4 kernel you tried
<Orphis> popey: Great, thanks. I'm available for debugging the issue if needed
<popey> oh, and you've been in to the mixer and fiddled?
<JanC> and I assume you also checked all the volumes
<popey> like system settings -> audio and chosen output and made sure you can play a test sound over hdmi?
<Orphis> popey: Yes, nothing is muted. I can play sounds in the "test sound" panel, but if I start any other app, then it stops working
<popey> how odd
<popey> I'm gonna blame intel right off the bat :)
<popey> (I kid)
<Orphis> Also, fun bug, it doesn't play the "front" part of "front left/right" the first time I click on the button
<Orphis> As if i takes a second to initialize / log the sound
<popey> Orphis: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1313434
<ubot5`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1313434 in kernel "No audio with kernel 4.4" [High,New]
<popey> worth a look
<JanC> did they change how ALSA represents the audio device?
<JanC> IIRC there were some changes with how it represents surround that can confuse PulseAudio?
<Orphis> Interesting. Looking into that br
<JanC> remember reading something about that on the PA mailing list some time ago
<Orphis> popey: So I should recompile my kernel with the option enabled?
<Orphis> That's going to be a fun one
<popey> I don't know
<popey> first I've heard of it is you saying it and a quick google
<Orphis> But it could definitely be related
<Orphis> popey: So the option seems to have been compiled in
<popey> Orphis: ok, sorry, I don't know more. I'd file a bug.
<Orphis> popey: It's quite late over here, I'll do that tomorrow
<popey> Orphis: kk
<Orphis> Sure!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-22
<Open_Future>  hi all, using quickly/glade/python one one linux machine....can I copy an app directory to a network drive and work on the same project from either laptop or desktop?  Right now I get an error
<Open_Future> here is error: (myfirstapp:9996): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'net.launchpad.myfirstapp' is not installed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-23
<Open_Future> anyone actually here?
<Open_Future> appdevs
<Open_Future> anyone?
<Open_Future> Hi All, is it possible to develop using quickly/glade/python on a network storage drive from both desktop and laptop?  I keep getting an error.
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: your here!
<ahoneybun> I'm using PageStack and when I click to load a new Page the old Page is under the new one
<ahoneybun> screenshot http://imgur.com/wel5APi
<ahoneybun> appdevs
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> there is no reason why PageStack is not working right...
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16010030/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, haha that seems quite fun :-) think i've seen it before somehow
<ahoneybun> I've been working on that for days...
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, maybe try putting visible: false ... on that Page {}
<ahoneybun> big reason I can't push the new version to the store
<ahoneybun> let me jump to my laptop
<ahayzen> as then hopefully it will be only set to visible: true when it is pushed
<ahayzen> i think it might be leaking through as you have defined the Page {} as a child of the PageStack
<ahoneybun> but that works in the sample on dev.ubuntu.,com
<ahoneybun> I do have visiable set false
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you mean you already have visible set to false? in that pastebin, i meant at around line 19
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, oh!
<ahoneybun> I have it on line 23
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, the id: page0 is on the PageHeader ... not the Page
<ahayzen> i think move the visible and id to the Page not PageHeader
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> omg
<ahoneybun> though now the page0 has a back button for some reason
<ahoneybun> and when you push it it wipes the page
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> you can just set the leadingActions to []
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen> or leadingActionBar.actions: []
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://imgur.com/qbOzU9Z
<ahayzen> it works the same as the trailingActionBar.actions: [] you have used...
<ahoneybun> [ ] ?
<ahayzen> yeah that means empty list, eg no actions
<ahayzen> otherwise maybe pastebin the whole code and i'll have a look again...but can't remember what the default behaviour is
<ahoneybun> fixed
<ahayzen> but overriding the leadingActionBar with an empty list should hide the thing :-)
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<ahoneybun> it looks awesome
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: your always my hero XD
<ahayzen> hah no problem thanks :-)
<ahoneybun> now to use sections lol
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you should have a play about with AdaptivePageLayout as well ;-)
<ahayzen> sections are cool :-)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://imgur.com/71OyFuU
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> yea I have a Nexus 7 and want it to look good there
<ahoneybun> but needed it to function a bit lol
<ahayzen> hah
<ahoneybun> I want this app to serve 2 things
<ahoneybun> info about Ubuntu and showcase the Ubuntu UI a bit
<ahayzen> yeah that'd be cool :-)
<ahoneybun> I'll look at AdaptivePageLayout in one min
<ahoneybun> making all the pages similar
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, when you get onto it :-) https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.Components.AdaptivePageLayout/ and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/08/10/adaptive-page-layouts/ may help :-)
<ahoneybun> also charging my nexus 7
<ahoneybun> seems I bookmarked the second before lol
<ahoneybun> I wonder how hard that is to work with PageStack
<ahayzen> not very :-)
<ahoneybun> tbh it looks scary
<ahayzen> just change PageStack to AdaptivePageStack ... then set primaryPage to be your page0 .. and change push(url) to addPageToNextColumn(page0, url)
<ahayzen> or something like that
<ahoneybun> mm let me try
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: nope lol http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16011866/
<ahoneybun> here is my current working code
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what did you try with APL ?
<ahoneybun> stuff lol
<ahoneybun> I'm working from the examples now
<ahoneybun> kinda working
<ahayzen> haha
<ahoneybun> just not pushing right now as I have not gotten to that
<ahayzen> yeah you'll have you adjust your push() calls
<ahoneybun> the docs are talking about PageStack but it is not in there
<ahayzen> hmm yeah weird
<ahayzen> try just using addPageToNextColumn() with nothing before
<ahoneybun> with this I can't call on qml files?
<ahayzen> you should be able to... i managed in one prototype i did once
<ahayzen> try doing like addPageToNextColumn(page0, Qt.resolvedUrl("components/About.qml"))
<ahoneybun> ypeError: Property 'addPageToCurrentColumn' of object Page_QMLTYPE_35(0x1292120) is not a function
<ahoneybun> let me try that one
<ahayzen> it'll need to be on the AdaptivePageLayout i would have thought
<ahoneybun> cannot anchor to
<ahoneybun> file:///home/aaron/Projects/ubuntu-beginner/Main.qml:38:13: QML Column: Cannot anchor to an item that isn't a parent or sibling.
<ahoneybun> file:///home/aaron/Projects/ubuntu-beginner/Main.qml:47: ReferenceError: addPageToCurrentColumn is not defined
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what does your code look like at the moment?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16012188/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, try pageLayout.addPageToCurrentColumn
<ahayzen> otherwise, i'll have to find my previous prototype :-)
<ahoneybun> now just that QML Column error
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, that will be because of this top: pageLayout.bottom
<ahayzen> maybe you mean ... page0.header.bottom ?
<ahoneybun> but thata fixes a issue with lay
<ahoneybun> ... maybe
<ahayzen> or you could just remove as you have fill: anyway
<ahoneybun> I was having a issue with the header
<ahoneybun> covering over a item
<ahayzen> ok try ... top: parent.header.bottom
 * ahayzen thinks it was that
<ahoneybun> so no errors but it is working like normal
<ahoneybun> not loading anything to the other side
<ahayzen> it will only do that if you screen is big enough...
<ahayzen> as in... if the Window is wide enough
<ahayzen> so maximise the window then try
<ahoneybun> nope lol
<ahayzen> oh
<ahayzen> instead of addPageToCurrentColumn
<ahayzen> use addPageToNextColumn
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahoneybun> nope lol
<ahayzen> and you are clicking the right one? "News"?
<ahayzen> what does your code look like now?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16012269/
<ahayzen> hmm ahoneybun try putting anchors.fill: parent into the AdaptivePageLayout ... and then try making your window large
<ahayzen> otherwise i'm gonna have to spin up the sdk and have a look :-)
<ahoneybun> \0/
<ahayzen> does it work?
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> super awesome
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://imgur.com/NT0HF6H
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, sweet \o/
<ahoneybun> I think we can expect this on the store by the end of the day
<ahayzen> awesome :-D
<ahoneybun> I'll remove sections for now
<ahoneybun> I'll work on that once my code is on LP
<ahoneybun> badly outdated that is
<ahayzen> there might be a bug related to the sections... and adaptivepagelayout
 * ahoneybun hopes bzr will work with him today
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, bug 1540240 will be one to note
<ubot5> bug 1540240 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Automatic Header height adjustment should be optional " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540240
<ahayzen> basically if you have header sections on the left side, at the moment the right side will match the height...
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahayzen> (only relevant when you start using the sections though :-) )
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, and having AdaptivePageLayout will be good for all those folks with the new tablet :-)
<ahoneybun> this is very true
<ahoneybun> someone emailed me for french translations
<ahoneybun> but I was not ready for it
<ahoneybun> trying to update the Lp page atm
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, if you have a .pot setup LP is quite simple to get going
<ahoneybun> yea I do want to do it at some point very soon
<ahoneybun> yay my trunk and 3.0 series are up to date!
<ahoneybun> thank thank thank you ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, no problem :-)
<ahoneybun> now to make a click package and run on my tablet
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> the SDK never doess that right
<ahoneybun> mm none of the buttons do anything
<ahoneybun> it is taking forever to open on the tablet lol
<ahoneybun> still not open
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: uninstalled my old one and installed the new one, works!
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, problem solved ?
<ahayzen> maybe you didn't refresh the app scope or something
<ahoneybun> yep all rotations work
<ahoneybun> either way it works
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> ..
<ahoneybun> stupid rules
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: The package name com.ubuntu.developer is not valid. It can only contain dashes, numbers and lowercase ascii letters.
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, should be package.developer now
<ahayzen> like helloworld.ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yea that never worked for me
<ahoneybun> XD trying anyway
<ahoneybun> The new version submitted for 'ubuntubeginner' does not match the package namespace ('com.ubuntu.developer.aaronhoneycutt').
 * ahoneybun throws this crap out
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: ^
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> thing hates me
<ahayzen> do you have things differing with your package name in the manifest and the file or what is online?
<ahoneybun> I think it used to be the com.ubuntu.developer thing when I first uploaded it to the store
<ahoneybun> so it needs it to be the ssasme
<ahoneybun> *same
<ahoneybun> but if you make it that way it complains a new error
<ahoneybun> any devs on the server?
<ahoneybun> who can push this though
<ahoneybun> popey: around?
<ahoneybun> The new version submitted for 'ubuntubeginner' does not match the package namespace ('com.ubuntu.developer.aaronhoneycutt').
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  ^
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, hmm if you have already uploaded before you should be able to update, maybe something in the .click has been updated to the new format by mistake
<ahoneybun> my only other option is to update a whole new app
<ahoneybun> I change the package namespace to the old way and it tells me to update to the new
<ahoneybun> I use the new and it tells me to use the old
<ahoneybun> endless circle
<ahayzen> ugh
<ahoneybun> I'm tempted to take down the old and reupload
<ahayzen> b_euno maybe able to help, think he works on the store
<ahoneybun> I even made a WHOLE new project and copy everything over
<ahayzen> but i know it is the weekend, so folks may not be about :-/
<ahoneybun> and tried that to no success
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you should be able to update .. as we still have com.ubuntu.music and others are still the same
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: should I take the old down and start fresh?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, no i'd ask some of the store devs first
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahayzen> otherwise everyone that has installed the app, would have to refind it
 * ahoneybun really wanted it on the store today
<ahayzen> and won't get an update
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so what happens when you get everything to match com.ubuntu.developer.aaronhoneycutt ?
<ahoneybun> some error
<ahayzen> have you checked everything in the click file?
<ahoneybun> it passes everything
<ahoneybun> though since I started a new project and imported everything I can build with the SDK
<ahoneybun> got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: com.ubuntu.developer.aaronhoneycutt.ubuntubeginner
<ahoneybun> that worked
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, anyway i have to go now, sounds like you've got things going :-)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: thanks so much again
<ahoneybun> now to update screenshots
<ahayzen> no problem :-)
<ahoneybun> alright new version up, screenshots up,
<ahoneybun> successful saturday
<kemi> hi
<ahoneybun> hey kemi
<ahoneybun> mm trying to push my changes and it is not taking all the dirs
<ahoneybun> bzr keeps  "skipping nested tree u'/home/aaron/Projects/uBeginner/uBeginner'"
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-24
 * ahoneybun sees that popey took screenshots of his apps
<popey> ahoneybun: wassup?
<ahoneybun> popey, I saw that you took screenshots of my apps
<ahoneybun> and stored them on that site you have
<ahoneybun> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/
<popey> ahoneybun: oh yeah
<popey> ahoneybun: my screenshot-taking script uploads them there by default
<ahoneybun> popey, new version of uBeginner for you to screenshot: https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.aaronhoneycutt.ubuntubeginner
<ahoneybun> lol
<popey> ahoneybun: hehe, i will at some point, no doubt.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-18
<_gpg_> hello everybody
<_gpg_> anyone know if it's possible (really tried lot of things)/ and how to dynamically change the view delegates of a list view please ?
<_gpg_> i've a ListModel containing my data, different components that displays these data in different ways and a ListView, i'd like to change ListView delegate on demand
<_gpg_> looks to be a very comon use case however there's no clean solution
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-19
<JonelethIrenicus> can some one tell me what init tool merge is for translations?
<JonelethIrenicus> trying to build a unity 8 app
<JonelethIrenicus> missing libraries
<JonelethIrenicus> can some one tell me what init tool merge is for translations?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-23
<ubuntuappman> I want to emulate brightness control, using whatever it is that dims the screen when you are prompted for the root password.. however, I want to be able to interact with everything behind it.  is this possible
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-04-21
<TYSS5EIshaq> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<TYSS5EIshaq> ogra_ mpt higgins mdeslaur kyleN__ hyperair ubot9 JanC sbeattie chesedo rmescandon mardy larreamikel[m] Noskcaj Orphis charles faenil kenvandine Kaleo Acn0w mhall119 ubuntulog2 leosilva me4oslav ubot5` voldyman BOHverkill ablasche davidcalle trollixx marcoceppi matiasb chihchun_afk Elleo deltab ondra benoitc popey exit70 ahayzen
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-04-13
<Carel> Hi all I have a few questions regarding packaging. Mostly I'm not sure on the structure of the initial folder used to bundle everything. That is I prepare a space for my package, extract the tar.gz into it and add the debian folder. I get the feeling I should be treating this folder as a FHS compliant structure and should probably not be dumping
<Carel> all the code in the root.
<Carel> I did ask in ubuntu-packaging but the room was kinda queit.
